# The Ava Satchel!



## yenaj

This is my first thread and just wanted to share my new baby with you (especially since it was you all who encouraged me to buy it)! It's the new Medium Ava Satchel in Blush. I also had to have the matching Jet Set Continental Wallet. It's such a classy bag, so perfect!

Blush pink is literally my fave thing ever and I'm so excited that MK is making bags in it now!

I hope you all love it as much as I do!


----------



## Pinkalicious

soooo pretty!!!! this is not helping me since i have been hankering for something in blush. i must get off TPF now!!!!

can you post your large jet set crossbody too??? apparently i like to torture myself because that's the bag in blush i want...or a large selma


----------



## cdtracing

yenaj said:


> This is my first thread and just wanted to share my new baby with you (especially since it was you all who encouraged me to buy it)! It's the new Medium Ava Satchel in Blush. I also had to have the matching Jet Set Continental Wallet. It's such a classy bag, so perfect!
> 
> Blush pink is literally my fave thing ever and I'm so excited that MK is making bags in it now!
> 
> I hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2967762



WOW!!  That is such a beautiful bag!!  I think I'm going to have to check this style out!!  I'm trying to be good, really I am but this is not helping!!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> This is my first thread and just wanted to share my new baby with you (especially since it was you all who encouraged me to buy it)! It's the new Medium Ava Satchel in Blush. I also had to have the matching Jet Set Continental Wallet. It's such a classy bag, so perfect!
> 
> Blush pink is literally my fave thing ever and I'm so excited that MK is making bags in it now!
> 
> I hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2967762



She's so beautiful!! Congratulations!! Please post some more angles and maybe a mod shot or 2? &#128522;


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> soooo pretty!!!! this is not helping me since i have been hankering for something in blush. i must get off TPF now!!!!
> 
> can you post your large jet set crossbody too??? apparently i like to torture myself because that's the bag in blush i want...or a large selma




Thank you! It's so stunning, I can't stop looking at it!

I took a picture of the crossbody just for you  I added the wallet so you can get an idea of what fits inside it (assuming you haven't got one in a different colour already).


----------



## yenaj

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  That is such a beautiful bag!!  I think I'm going to have to check this style out!!  I'm trying to be good, really I am but this is not helping!!




Thanks! Do it, it's a lovely bag


----------



## DiamondsForever

Love love love this! 
Did it come on a Sunday?! That's awesome. Would love to see some mod shots. So glad that you love your new purchases! Gah think I need that wallet....! :okay:

Protect before wearing with jeans lol


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> She's so beautiful!! Congratulations!! Please post some more angles and maybe a mod shot or 2? [emoji4]




Thank you! 

Ooh I didn't think that far ahead I was too excited to post! I'll post some angles now and I'll do mod shots when I wear her out


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Love love love this!
> 
> Did it come on a Sunday?! That's awesome. Would love to see some mod shots. So glad that you love your new purchases! Gah think I need that wallet....! :okay:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect before wearing with jeans lol




No I collected it in store  I'm so obsessed! The wallet is so gorgeous, it'll go with anything really. I have Selmas in Black and DD, then a Jet Set Tote in Fuschia (I think). I know the wallet will go with all of them as it's such a versatile shade.

Oh I'm definitely treating her don't worry haha!

I'll post mod shots when I wear her!


----------



## yenaj

Some different angles, as suggested by Melbo 


Without flash







With flash


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> No I collected it in store  I'm so obsessed! The wallet is so gorgeous, it'll go with anything really. I have Selmas in Black and DD, then a Jet Set Tote in Fuschia (I think). I know the wallet will go with all of them as it's such a versatile shade.
> 
> Oh I'm definitely treating her don't worry haha!
> 
> I'll post mod shots when I wear her!



Radley seems to be the answer for protection! Your pictures are beautiful. I love Blush, it's a crazy colour. Looks cream in one set of photos and pale pale pink in the next! Same IRL. I just love it. So classy. What a lovely choice. Goes with everything....


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Some different angles, as suggested by Melbo
> 
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 2967831
> View attachment 2967832
> View attachment 2967833
> View attachment 2967834
> View attachment 2967835
> 
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2967836
> View attachment 2967837



Thank you, she's lovely! Medium is a perfect size and she looks quite roomy. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Minkette

Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

yenaj said:


> This is my first thread and just wanted to share my new baby with you (especially since it was you all who encouraged me to buy it)! It's the new Medium Ava Satchel in Blush. I also had to have the matching Jet Set Continental Wallet. It's such a classy bag, so perfect!
> 
> Blush pink is literally my fave thing ever and I'm so excited that MK is making bags in it now!
> 
> I hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2967762


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## ubo22

That bag and wallet combo is so classy.  Great choice!


----------



## yenaj

Thank you everyone


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Radley seems to be the answer for protection! Your pictures are beautiful. I love Blush, it's a crazy colour. Looks cream in one set of photos and pale pale pink in the next! Same IRL. I just love it. So classy. What a lovely choice. Goes with everything....




I'm glad you love it!

It's so hard to photograph! It's not as difficult as Dark Dune though, I can't even describe DD let alone photograph it!

Can you believe I forgot to get the Radley wipes! I might have to order them online instead


----------



## keishapie1973

Stunning!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ahh thanks for the pic of the jet set crossbody. It's gorgeous! especially with the gold tone...definitely want something in blush in the future. I wish they had blush at Macy's so I could snatch em up on sale but blush seems to only show up at MK for now. Please please post mod pics of the blush jet set crossbody when you wear her out! Would you say you see hints of pink in some lighting or is truly a beige? I can never tell in store.

I am thinking of returning my hot pink Kate Spade wallet (also in saffiano leather) and getting the blush MK. The gold lettering on my KS is already fading after 1 month of use and Neiman Marcus is replacing it for me..but feeling like I should just return it! How much was the wallet?


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm glad you love it!
> 
> It's so hard to photograph! It's not as difficult as Dark Dune though, I can't even describe DD let alone photograph it!
> 
> Can you believe I forgot to get the Radley wipes! I might have to order them online instead



Lol its all the excitement of new purchases! Which store did you pick them up at? Congratulations again, such classy choices! Wore the offending jeans again today and still no transfer! 



Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh thanks for the pic of the jet set crossbody. It's gorgeous! especially with the gold tone...definitely want something in blush in the future. I wish they had blush at Macy's so I could snatch em up on sale but blush seems to only show up at MK for now. Please please post mod pics of the blush jet set crossbody when you wear her out! Would you say you see hints of pink in some lighting or is truly a beige? I can never tell in store.
> 
> I am thinking of returning my hot pink Kate Spade wallet (also in saffiano leather) and getting the blush MK. The gold lettering on my KS is already fading after 1 month of use and Neiman Marcus is replacing it for me..but feeling like I should just return it! How much was the wallet?



Love your shot of Blossom & DD in the comparison threads Pinkalicious! Our tastes are soooo similar! IMHO Blush is very very pale pink with some hints of beige. But then you wear it with a light colour and boom, back to pale pale pink. Just so lovely. Noreign Girl described it best as Champagne.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh thanks for the pic of the jet set crossbody. It's gorgeous! especially with the gold tone...definitely want something in blush in the future. I wish they had blush at Macy's so I could snatch em up on sale but blush seems to only show up at MK for now. Please please post mod pics of the blush jet set crossbody when you wear her out! Would you say you see hints of pink in some lighting or is truly a beige? I can never tell in store.
> 
> I am thinking of returning my hot pink Kate Spade wallet (also in saffiano leather) and getting the blush MK. The gold lettering on my KS is already fading after 1 month of use and Neiman Marcus is replacing it for me..but feeling like I should just return it! How much was the wallet?




You're welcome  i'll definitely post pics here and in the mod thread 

I wouldn't even describe it as a beige at all, the pictures on the MK website are pretty accurate actually. It's definitely pink. Just more of a dusky/blush pink. It's sooo hard to capture but it really is stunning.

The wallet is £125 here but I didn't pay anywhere near that. Is that more than the KS? Return it if you're not 100% in love! That's my motto lol

EDIT - I looked again and I'm seeing a bit of beige now It really is pink though! I can't describe it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Love your shot of Blossom & DD in the comparison threads Pinkalicious! Our tastes are soooo similar! IMHO Blush is very very pale pink with some hints of beige. But then you wear it with a light colour and boom, back to pale pale pink. Just so lovely. Noreign Girl described it best as Champagne.



It really is all your fault for tempting me with your blush selma and now this thread...oh dear.... we DO have similar tastes! that's why i think you'll love blossom, but how to be patient and wait for a blossom selma when there are so many other pretty choices? lol

I am looking at MK online and I see the leather continental wallet but it does not come in blush. Is this the jet set travel wallet? The price differences is about $50 but I prefer the style of the continental wallet because it does not zip completely open all the way. I also prefer smaller wallets. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does yours open like this one?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Does yours open like this one?
> View attachment 2967953




No, it's this one! Definitely a continental.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is all your fault for tempting me with your blush selma and now this thread...oh dear.... we DO have similar tastes! that's why i think you'll love blossom, but how to be patient and wait for a blossom selma when there are so many other pretty choices? lol
> 
> I am looking at MK online and I see the leather continental wallet but it does not come in blush. Is this the jet set travel wallet? The price differences is about $50 but I prefer the style of the continental wallet because it does not zip completely open all the way. I also prefer smaller wallets.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Hmm this may be one for customer services too. Maybe they haven't updated everything? An SA also told me that there was a smaller wristlet available.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ahh thanks for the pic! Yes that's exactly the one I want. My Kate Spade is similar in size and style so I wanted a similar one. Definitely heading to the store this week haha!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh thanks for the pic! Yes that's exactly the one I want. My Kate Spade is similar in size and style so I wanted a similar one. Definitely heading to the store this week haha!




You're welcome! They're all lined up in front of me haha I'm still not over them
Let me know if you find the wallet! Fingers crossed


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> You're welcome! They're all lined up in front of me haha I'm still not over them
> Let me know if you find the wallet! Fingers crossed




I love lining up my bags too in my closet and then leaving the sliding door open so I can stare at them, even if they are just peeking out of their dust bags! 

How much can the Ava satchel hold? Do you have a medium bag to compare it to?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> I love lining up my bags too in my closet and then leaving the sliding door open so I can stare at them, even if they are just peeking out of their dust bags!
> 
> How much can the Ava satchel hold? Do you have a medium bag to compare it to?




Haha! I would do that too but I can't see my bag shelf from my bed 

I don't own any medium bags, only large ones or crossbodies/clutches (blush medium Selma is tempting me though). It fits a lot but I'm used to the extra room of a large Selma. My wallet and make up bag fit in easily, as does my little umbrella, sunglasses and small body spray.

Remember it does have poppers at the side like a Sutton, so you do have that small extra bit of room if you need it. The pockets at the front and back of the inside are pretty big too. There's also a pocket at the back of the outside of the bag (you'll see them in the pics I posted earlier).  

I added a pic of the makeup bag compared to the Ava so you have a rough idea.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Omg so cute! Thanks for the pic, and LOVE the make-up pouch!!! Thinking the Ava would be better than the jet set travel crossbody. OH gosh I don't know anymore. I think I should just focus on finals and my final papers/projects so I don't have to think about bags anymore lol.


----------



## yenaj

Thanks! Got it agesss ago from NM.com
I think it depends on what you want it for, I'll use my Ava for day but my crossbody can be used day and night. I don't know how I'd justify getting myself a Medium Blush Selma though Lol! I can't seem to find it in Large 
You might be better off leaving it til later but for versatility, my vote goes to the crossbody!


----------



## Antonia

WOW, I love your whole MK blush collection!   Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Thanks! Got it agesss ago from NM.com
> I think it depends on what you want it for, I'll use my Ava for day but my crossbody can be used day and night. I don't know how I'd justify getting myself a Medium Blush Selma though Lol! I can't seem to find it in Large
> You might be better off leaving it til later but for versatility, my vote goes to the crossbody!



is your ava a medium?

so here's the thing, the dillon was $298 and i can't get any money back so i'm going to be so torn on whether to do an even exchange and get the medium ava which is also $298, or i could get the jet set crossbody for cheaper and then just use the rest of the exchange for a blush wallet and pay the remainder. i need to make up my mind before going back tomorrow..part of me wants to get the ava because it's going to be sold out soon, i just checked online and there is only limited quantities left in the 2 stores near me, 1 already sold out of it!

i have a medium selma messenger that i could use at night along with a rebecca minkoff mini mac sooo maybe ava is the better choice?


----------



## cny1941

I saw blush Ava at MK store and wow.. Blush for me is the best color MK has made this year. Congrats on all your blush collection. They are so pretty


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> is your ava a medium?
> 
> so here's the thing, the dillon was $298 and i can't get any money back so i'm going to be so torn on whether to do an even exchange and get the medium ava which is also $298, or i could get the jet set crossbody for cheaper and then just use the rest of the exchange for a blush wallet and pay the remainder. i need to make up my mind before going back tomorrow..part of me wants to get the ava because it's going to be sold out soon, i just checked online and there is only limited quantities left in the 2 stores near me, 1 already sold out of it!
> 
> i have a medium selma messenger that i could use at night along with a rebecca minkoff mini mac sooo maybe ava is the better choice?




Yes it is a medium. I think you should get the crossbody and wallet as you can do more with it. However, If you already have a selma messenger then go for the Ava, I know it'll sell out!


----------



## yenaj

Antonia said:


> WOW, I love your whole MK blush collection!   Congrats!




Thank you! 



cny1941 said:


> I saw blush Ava at MK store and wow.. Blush for me is the best color MK has made this year. Congrats on all your blush collection. They are so pretty




Thanks! I honestly think it's the best ever, followed by Dark Dune. They're such classy colours


----------



## DiamondsForever

Is the Ava wearable as a crossbody?


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Is the Ava wearable as a crossbody?




It is but I wear it on my shoulder if that makes sense. I actually want the Medium Selma now [emoji30] I can't stop!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is all your fault for tempting me with your blush selma and now this thread...oh dear.... we DO have similar tastes! that's why i think you'll love blossom, but how to be patient and wait for a blossom selma when there are so many other pretty choices? lol
> 
> I am looking at MK online and I see the leather continental wallet but it does not come in blush. Is this the jet set travel wallet? The price differences is about $50 but I prefer the style of the continental wallet because it does not zip completely open all the way. I also prefer smaller wallets.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:giggles: always happy to help enable a purchase chick! 
I'm so stuck about whether to get another smaller Blush bag or wait in case they bring out Blossom in a selma messenger! What to do....


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is all your fault for tempting me with your blush selma and now this thread...oh dear.... we DO have similar tastes! that's why i think you'll love blossom, but how to be patient and wait for a blossom selma when there are so many other pretty choices? lol
> 
> I am looking at MK online and I see the leather continental wallet but it does not come in blush. Is this the jet set travel wallet? The price differences is about $50 but I prefer the style of the continental wallet because it does not zip completely open all the way. I also prefer smaller wallets.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





yenaj said:


> It is but I wear it on my shoulder if that makes sense. I actually want the Medium Selma now [emoji30] I can't stop!



:giggles: I know just what you mean. Keep thinking I'd like a Blush Selma messenger as well! But then what if they bring out Blossom in more styles?! It does really go with everything though doesn't it!


----------



## melbo

Hi girls, blast from the past! There is a post from 2013 that's describes blush! 
[QUOTE Tammycat;25171907]I got a new one!
This color is Blush, pinkish beige. 
This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her... 

Apparently her SA said it was exclusive for Japan. Looks like it's making its way around the world. Lol!


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Hi girls, blast from the past! There is a post from 2013 that's describes blush!
> [QUOTE Tammycat;25171907]I got a new one!
> This color is Blush, pinkish beige.
> This is my 4th medium Selma, oh I know I am crazy for her...
> 
> Apparently her SA said it was exclusive for Japan. Looks like it's making its way around the world. Lol!




Thanks Melbo! I knew I'd seen it before! I also saw Medium Blossom Selma a while ago that was exclusive to Dubai.

Do you feel like MK thinks these pretty colours look better on smaller bags? I noticed that all the Blush bags (and maybe Blossom too) are all in smalls, mediums and crossbodies


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> Thanks Melbo! I knew I'd seen it before! I also saw Medium Blossom Selma a while ago that was exclusive to Dubai.
> 
> Do you feel like MK thinks these pretty colours look better on smaller bags? I noticed that all the Blush bags (and maybe Blossom too) are all in smalls, mediums and crossbodies&#8230;


Yes, MK has definitely focused these lighter colors on the cross-body bags and smaller satchels.  Blossom started in Dubai, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon more widely.  Blush started in Japan, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon, too.


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> Yes, MK has definitely focused these lighter colors on the cross-body bags and smaller satchels.  Blossom started in Dubai, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon more widely.  Blush started in Japan, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon, too.




I guess the smaller bags do add to the 'ladylike' look hmm I've started questioning how good the Blush would look on a large Selma and I do feel like it would be better on medium now, due to being so light

The same thing hasn't happened with the Pale Blue or Pale Pink and I'm thinking that might be because the colours are still quite intense, despite being so light.


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I guess the smaller bags do add to the 'ladylike' look hmm&#8230; I've started questioning how good the Blush would look on a large Selma and I do feel like it would be better on medium now, due to being so light&#8230;
> 
> The same thing hasn't happened with the Pale Blue or Pale Pink and I'm thinking that might be because the colours are still quite intense, despite being so light.


I totally agree!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Yes, MK has definitely focused these lighter colors on the cross-body bags and smaller satchels.  Blossom started in Dubai, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon more widely.  Blush started in Japan, made its way to Europe, and hopefully will be here in the USA soon, too.




I did see the blush on the new size travel zip top tote in store too


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> I did see the blush on the new size travel zip top tote in store too




I completely forgot about that one. I saw a picture somewhere online of it in a store. Is it a big bag?


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> I completely forgot about that one. I saw a picture somewhere online of it in a store. Is it a big bag?




I can't recall where I posted it but I posted comparison picture to original size on tpf. Do forum search maybe? Good size but not overwhelming


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm so excited, gonna go to MK today around 3pm to exchange the dillon for the medium blush ava. Also had the SA put a blush wallet on hold for me. I asked if she had the continental wallet in blush but she said she only had the larger one. I said I wanted a smaller one and she said she has a smaller one in blush. But I thought the only smaller one would be the continental? I am wondering what the name of the smaller wallet she is talking about? Yenaj - yours is the continental right? I guess we shall see what she put on hold for me!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I completely forgot about that one. I saw a picture somewhere online of it in a store. Is it a big bag?



Here's the pic paula3boys posted


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm so excited, gonna go to MK today around 3pm to exchange the dillon for the medium blush ava. Also had the SA put a blush wallet on hold for me. I asked if she had the continental wallet in blush but she said she only had the larger one. I said I wanted a smaller one and she said she has a smaller one in blush. But I thought the only smaller one would be the continental? I am wondering what the name of the smaller wallet she is talking about? Yenaj - yours is the continental right? I guess we shall see what she put on hold for me!



This is a very exciting decision Pinkalicious! Don't think you'll be disappointed, Blush Ava will be a keeper! Be sure to post pictures


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's the pic paula3boys posted



Thinking about getting the Blush tote for my mum for her birthday. She's going to be 63, but is very trim, blonde well kept. What do you girls think? Its in stock in London and going there on Sat. She loved my Blush Selma when i visited them yesterday.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm so excited, gonna go to MK today around 3pm to exchange the dillon for the medium blush ava. Also had the SA put a blush wallet on hold for me. I asked if she had the continental wallet in blush but she said she only had the larger one. I said I wanted a smaller one and she said she has a smaller one in blush. But I thought the only smaller one would be the continental? I am wondering what the name of the smaller wallet she is talking about? Yenaj - yours is the continental right? I guess we shall see what she put on hold for me!




YAY!!! So excited for you!
I'm not sure what your SA is on about, maybe she means the smaller wristlet? Or the zip around small wallet? Here's a pic of mine in Sun.




My blush one is definitely the continental! Show us when you get them!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's the pic paula3boys posted




Yeah that's the pic I saw! I still can't tell how big it is though


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Thinking about getting the Blush tote for my mum for her birthday. She's going to be 63, but is very trim, blonde well kept. What do you girls think? Its in stock in London and going there on Sat. She loved my Blush Selma when i visited them yesterday.




I think she'll love it!


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> YAY!!! So excited for you!
> I'm not sure what your SA is on about, maybe she means the smaller wristlet? Or the zip around small wallet? Here's a pic of mine in Sun.
> 
> View attachment 2968787
> 
> 
> My blush one is definitely the continental! Show us when you get them!




They aren't making this style anymore right now. They also got rid of flat jet set travel wallet. I bet they are referring to the phone wallet/wristlet


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm so excited, gonna go to MK today around 3pm to exchange the dillon for the medium blush ava. Also had the SA put a blush wallet on hold for me. I asked if she had the continental wallet in blush but she said she only had the larger one. I said I wanted a smaller one and she said she has a smaller one in blush. But I thought the only smaller one would be the continental? I am wondering what the name of the smaller wallet she is talking about? Yenaj - yours is the continental right? I guess we shall see what she put on hold for me!




Please post pics and comparison pics to Selma. I just ordered same on MK so curious to see it


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> They aren't making this style anymore right now. They also got rid of flat jet set travel wallet. I bet they are referring to the phone wallet/wristlet




Oh I didn't realise! Yeah my first thought was the wristlet. It only had 3 card slots the last time I looked at one, would that be enough for you Pinkalicious?



paula3boys said:


> Please post pics and comparison pics to Selma. I just ordered same on MK so curious to see it




Large or medium Selma comparisons? I have two large ones if that's what you wanted to see.


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> Oh I didn't realise! Yeah my first thought was the wristlet. It only had 3 card slots the last time I looked at one, would that be enough for you Pinkalicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large or medium Selma comparisons? I have two large ones if that's what you wanted to see.




Either would be great since I have both sizes in Selma


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> Either would be great since I have both sizes in Selma




Here you go


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 2968814
> View attachment 2968815




Thank you!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 2968814
> View attachment 2968815



What size is that Selma?


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> What size is that Selma?




It's a large one


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> Thank you!




You're welcome!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh wow, that's the medium ava next to a large selma? I wonder if I would only need the small ava then! Can you post comparisons with a medium selma?

Also - I wouldn't mind the iphone wristlet! i love small-ish wallets. The one you have in sun is the same size as one I have in Kate Spade in bright orange/coral so I would def want something bigger. Ideally I'd prefer the same size as your blush wallet but I'll take the iphone wristlet over that super large travel continental.

Btw - love dark dune! I have a medium DD selma


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> it's a large one



ty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Please post pics and comparison pics to Selma. I just ordered same on MK so curious to see it



I will post pics when I get her tonight 
What did you just order?


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I think she'll love it!



 I think so too! Shall go and have a look this weekend. I know the tote is her favourite style.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh wow, that's the medium ava next to a large selma? I wonder if I would only need the small ava then! Can you post comparisons with a medium selma?
> 
> Also - I wouldn't mind the iphone wristlet! i love small-ish wallets. The one you have in sun is the same size as one I have in Kate Spade in bright orange/coral so I would def want something bigger. Ideally I'd prefer the same size as your blush wallet but I'll take the iphone wristlet over that super large travel continental.
> 
> Btw - love dark dune! I have a medium DD selma




I'm confused now haha what's a large travel continental? I thought that was what I had!

I don't own a Medium Selma to show you, sorry! The small Ava is really quite small though, I see it as a crossbody, not really as a satchel. It depends on your taste though.

I'm getting a DD crossbody tomorrow! Yay! Then I'll be done shopping for a long time lol


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I'm confused now haha what's a large travel continental? I thought that was what I had!
> 
> I don't own a Medium Selma to show you, sorry! The small Ava is really quite small though, I see it as a crossbody, not really as a satchel. It depends on your taste though.
> 
> I'm getting a DD crossbody tomorrow! Yay! Then I'll be done shopping for a long time lol




Omg DD crossbody as well! How exciting! Which one is it? Be sure to post pictures.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I will post pics when I get her tonight
> What did you just order?



I ordered medium Ava and the matching continental travel wallet that folds flat. I hope that I like Ava. I was happy to see the crossbody strap is longer on medium Ava than medium Sutton as that is a reason I returned that one.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I ordered medium Ava and the matching continental travel wallet that folds flat. I hope that I like Ava. I was happy to see the crossbody strap is longer on medium Ava than medium Sutton as that is a reason I returned that one.



Omg! Soo jelly of you! I'm glad the thought of color transfer didn't hold you back! Ava is a beauty!


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Omg! Soo jelly of you! I'm glad the thought of color transfer didn't hold you back! Ava is a beauty!



I am still very worried! Don't get me wrong. This would be the lightest bag I own if I decide to keep her.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I am still very worried! Don't get me wrong. This would be the lightest bag I own if I decide to keep her.



I know you usually stay away from light colors, but she's so pretty and totally worth the risk... Which will be greatly reduced if you have leather cleaner. The stains seem to lift off saffiano alot easier. Please post pics! &#128092;&#128522;


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> I ordered medium Ava and the matching continental travel wallet that folds flat. I hope that I like Ava. I was happy to see the crossbody strap is longer on medium Ava than medium Sutton as that is a reason I returned that one.




I really don't mean to be negative at all but I do think the strap on the Ava is a lot shorter on me compared to my Jet Set crossbody. So I wear it on my shoulder, not as a crossbody. However, I am almost 5'9 and have them both on the last hole. I hope this isn't a deal-breaker for you!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> I really don't mean to be negative at all but I do think the strap on the Ava is a lot shorter on me compared to my Jet Set crossbody. So I wear it on my shoulder, not as a crossbody. However, I am almost 5'9 and have them both on the last hole. I hope this isn't a deal-breaker for you!



You are right. 
Ava-Adjustable Strap: 20"-22"
Jet Set Crossbody - 25.5" approx
&#128559;


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> I really don't mean to be negative at all but I do think the strap on the Ava is a lot shorter on me compared to my Jet Set crossbody. So I wear it on my shoulder, not as a crossbody. However, I am almost 5'9 and have them both on the last hole. I hope this isn't a deal-breaker for you!



I am 5'8" so it could be. I guess I will have to wait till it gets here so I can see. It was limited availability on MK site so ordered since I don't recall seeing it at my store last week. If it doesn't work crossbody, I will return because I don't do hand carry only satchels.

EDIT: Don't you have the small Ava? That has a shorter strap than medium does


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I know you usually stay away from light colors, but she's so pretty and totally worth the risk... Which will be greatly reduced if you have leather cleaner. The stains seem to lift off saffiano alot easier. Please post pics! &#128092;&#128522;



I thought MK and various customers had reported to not treat saffiano leather?


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg DD crossbody as well! How exciting! Which one is it? Be sure to post pictures.




It's this one! http://m.michaelkors.com/jet-set-travel-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32T4GTVC3L?No=1&color=0644

I only found this pic of it online 




It's the one I suggested to you before. It's small but I only want it for going out at night. The strap is removable so I can use it as a clutch or a crossbody. 

I think the 'real' reason is that I just want a small bag to match my bigger bags lol. I have a black Selma with a black makeup bag/clutch, an Ava with the jet set crossbody and I want this one to match the DD Selma lol! I only use my pomegranate (finally found out the colour!) jet set tote as a travel bag so I can wait before matching that 

I know, I need help


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I know you usually stay away from light colors, but she's so pretty and totally worth the risk... Which will be greatly reduced if you have leather cleaner. The stains seem to lift off saffiano alot easier. Please post pics! &#128092;&#128522;



+1. Totally agree with Melbo, so pretty and so worth the risk! So far so good with Blush selma, I've been wearing her for 2 days with the colour transfer offender jeans and nothing yet! I used a leather protector after the drama with pale pink


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> I know you usually stay away from light colors, but she's so pretty and totally worth the risk... Which will be greatly reduced if you have leather cleaner. The stains seem to lift off saffiano alot easier. Please post pics! &#128092;&#128522;





yenaj said:


> It's this one! http://m.michaelkors.com/jet-set-travel-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32T4GTVC3L?No=1&color=0644
> 
> I only found this pic of it online
> 
> View attachment 2968886
> 
> 
> It's the one I suggested to you before. It's small but I only want it for going out at night. The strap is removable so I can use it as a clutch or a crossbody.
> 
> I think the 'real' reason is that I just want a small bag to match my bigger bags lol. I have a black Selma with a black makeup bag/clutch, an Ava with the jet set crossbody and I want this one to match the DD Selma lol! I only use my pomegranate (finally found out the colour!) jet set tote as a travel bag so I can wait before matching that
> 
> I know, I need help



So pretty yenaj! Really looking forward to seeing RL pictures. I don't think i can go smaller than the jet set crossbody for a night on the town now I'm in my 30s  in my 20s I would have!


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> I am 5'8" so it could be. I guess I will have to wait till it gets here so I can see. It was limited availability on MK site so ordered since I don't recall seeing it at my store last week. If it doesn't work crossbody, I will return because I don't do hand carry only satchels.
> 
> EDIT: Don't you have the small Ava? That has a shorter strap than medium does




I have the medium one. The long strap is perfect just sitting on my shoulder though. And the handle works in the crook of my arm. That's how the model on the site wore it so I think that's how it's meant to be. If you're like me, it'd be a bit high on my hip when worn across my body. I wish I'd taken mod shots today, it'd be easier to explain!

Do you mind only wearing it on your shoulder/crook of your arm?


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I thought MK and various customers had reported to not treat saffiano leather?



It goes back and forth with the rain repellant, but you can and should use leather conditioner because Saffiano still leather. If I get dirt or stains I use Chemical guys leather conditioner /cleaner spray. It's taken color transfer off my hammy traveler without removing dye. It's awesome! For regular conditioner, Apple leather conditioner is amazing. I use both products on all kinds of leather.


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> I have the medium one. The long strap is perfect just sitting on my shoulder though. And the handle works in the crook of my arm. That's how the model on the site wore it so I think that's how it's meant to be. If you're like me, it'd be a bit high on my hip when worn across my body. I wish I'd taken mod shots today, it'd be easier to explain!
> 
> Do you mind only wearing it on your shoulder/crook of your arm?



I don't know if I will want it just for shoulder wear. I guess it depends on how much I like the style for my belongings since I haven't seen it in person. I will never buy a bag just for the crook of my arm though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Do we have a 'bag care' thread? Might be a good one to start if not? I think there are varying schools of thought on treating Saffiano. I haven't bothered with Dark Khaki and it's fine. I have with PP and Blush after I got denim colour transfer on the back of my jet set crossbody. Touch wood all seems OK now. Been using Blush for 2/days wearing jeans with no drama. I would say treat light colours IMO.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> It goes back and forth with the rain repellant, but you can and should use leather conditioner because Saffiano still leather. If I get dirt or stains I use Chemical guys leather conditioner /cleaner spray. It's taken color transfer off my hammy traveler without removing dye. It's awesome! For regular conditioner, Apple leather conditioner is amazing. I use both products on all kinds of leather.



I have Apple for my regular leather. I just always heard from various brands to not put conditioner on saffiano


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> I have Apple for my regular leather. I just always heard from various brands to not put conditioner on saffiano




Wouldn't a cleaner be as bad as conditioner chemical-wise? Does that mean I'd only be able to use damp cloths on saffiano? I'd be worried that water alone won't get colour stains off.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> It goes back and forth with the rain repellant, but you can and should use leather conditioner because Saffiano still leather. If I get dirt or stains I use Chemical guys leather conditioner /cleaner spray. It's taken color transfer off my hammy traveler without removing dye. It's awesome! For regular conditioner, Apple leather conditioner is amazing. I use both products on all kinds of leather.



ooh can you post links to the cleaners? I would like to get some. The SAs at MK always want me to get rain repellant but I always say I have one even though I don't. lol. I only have Lovin My Bags for handles only treatment..not sure if that would work on saffiano leather.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> I have Apple for my regular leather. I just always heard from various brands to not put conditioner on saffiano



Conditioner won't harm the leather. Sometimes it will lift a scuff without needing something stronger. At the end of the day, you just got to go with whatever's most comfortable for you. &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Wouldn't a cleaner be as bad as conditioner chemical-wise? Does that mean I'd only be able to use damp cloths on saffiano? I'd be worried that water alone won't get colour stains off.



They are meant to be used for leather and will not harm the bag. I pretreat all my bags with these cleaners. The important thing to look for in leather cleaner/conditioner is 100% pH neutral and wax free.


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> They are meant to be used for leather and will not harm the bag. I pretreat all my bags with these cleaners. The important thing to look for in leather cleaner/conditioner is 100% pH neutral and wax free.




Ooh thanks for that!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Ooh thanks for that!



I was in the same boat as you. I had to do a lot of research. If pH is not neutral it will remove dye and might destroy our MK leather because it's too strong. Wax will cause a whole other problem that is hard to fix. It has its uses but not for our leather.


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Do we have a 'bag care' thread? Might be a good one to start if not? I think there are varying schools of thought on treating Saffiano. I haven't bothered with Dark Khaki and it's fine. I have with PP and Blush after I got denim colour transfer on the back of my jet set crossbody. Touch wood all seems OK now. Been using Blush for 2/days wearing jeans with no drama. I would say treat light colours IMO.



We have multiple threads. If there was a reference section there would be direct links to them.


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> We have multiple threads. If there was a reference section there would be direct links to them.



I think it would be really helpful to have that!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> ooh can you post links to the cleaners? I would like to get some. The SAs at MK always want me to get rain repellant but I always say I have one even though I don't. lol. I only have Lovin My Bags for handles only treatment..not sure if that would work on saffiano leather.



Here's link for chemical guys (eBay has them too) 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00247DI3I
Here's link for Apple Brand Leather Care (cheaper on eBay, but Amazon has them too) 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151617220450&alt=web


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> I think it would be really helpful to have that!



Here's one link and there are many others lying around dormant. I suppose we don't have that many issues only precautions &#128522;
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...n-tips-leather-suede-and-saffiano-894211.html


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks Melbo! I'll look into those

I'm getting my medium blush Ava right now but they don't have any blush wallets in the smaller iPhone wallet which is what I wanted. I'm prepaying for it and they are having it shipped to the store. I'm so excited!! Blush is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks Melbo! I'll look into those
> 
> I'm getting my medium blush Ava right now but they don't have any blush wallets in the smaller iPhone wallet which is what I wanted. I'm prepaying for it and they are having it shipped to the store. I'm so excited!! Blush is gorgeous [emoji7]



Sooo excited for you!! Really happy you're sharing your experience with us. I'm on a purse ban so this excitement keeps me going &#128513;&#128513;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks Melbo! I'll look into those
> 
> I'm getting my medium blush Ava right now but they don't have any blush wallets in the smaller iPhone wallet which is what I wanted. I'm prepaying for it and they are having it shipped to the store. I'm so excited!! Blush is gorgeous [emoji7]


Oo looking forward to pictures  do you think Blush Ava is a keeper?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks Melbo! I'll look into those
> 
> I'm getting my medium blush Ava right now but they don't have any blush wallets in the smaller iPhone wallet which is what I wanted. I'm prepaying for it and they are having it shipped to the store. I'm so excited!! Blush is gorgeous [emoji7]




I'm buzzing for you  I hope you love her!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo looking forward to pictures  do you think Blush Ava is a keeper?




Haha it has to be!!! I'm only selling bags from now on, not getting anything new unless I decide to sell one !! Blush is absolute perfection for someone like me who has trouble with color lol! It's neutral enough but perfect for a neutral type of pink [emoji4]

I was quite surprised with how small the medium Ava is. MK really has me confused with the medium size because the medium Selma and medium Cynthia and medium Colette and medium Ava are all a broad range of sizes!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha it has to be!!! I'm only selling bags from now on, not getting anything new unless I decide to sell one !! Blush is absolute perfection for someone like me who has trouble with color lol! It's neutral enough but perfect for a neutral type of pink [emoji4]
> 
> I was quite surprised with how small the medium Ava is. MK really has me confused with the medium size because the medium Selma and medium Cynthia and medium Colette and medium Ava are all a broad range of sizes!




I was shocked at the size too! Esp as I'm so used to my bigger bags. It's not that much bigger than my large jet set crossbody. I love it though it's so elegant and makes a nice change


----------



## Pinkalicious

It really is elegant! Hope u don't mind me hijacking your thread but here's a pic of her in the car before I head to class.




Can't wait for the wallet!!! This is def my fave mk color along with dark dune and blossom [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is elegant! Hope u don't mind me hijacking your thread but here's a pic of her in the car before I head to class.
> 
> View attachment 2969173
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the wallet!!! This is def my fave mk color along with dark dune and blossom [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Omg omg! She is divine! How will you concentrate in class??? I'd just want to run back and have another look! Please do some mod shots &#128522;!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is elegant! Hope u don't mind me hijacking your thread but here's a pic of her in the car before I head to class.
> 
> View attachment 2969173
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the wallet!!! This is def my fave mk color along with dark dune and blossom [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Pink, I can't keep up with you!!! I just read that you were exchanging the Dillon for the Ava. Then, I thought, "When did she get the Dillon????" Well, I think you made the right decision. The Ava in blush is gorgeous!!! I can't wait until Macy's gets this color so I can see it irl.....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Pink, I can't keep up with you!!! I just read that you were exchanging the Dillon for the Ava. Then, I thought, "When did she get the Dillon????" Well, I think you made the right decision. The Ava in blush is gorgeous!!! I can't wait until Macy's gets this color so I can see it irl.....[emoji3]



Hahah I promise I'm done! I think I wrote about the whole saga all over the place, and it keeps changing but I swear this is it!

In case anyone was wondering it went like this (all done as exchanges at the MK store, thank goodness for their patience with me LOL):
1. Pale Pink studded messenger
2. Blossom medium cynthia
3. Black dillon (chose this in sheer panic cuz I was informed no refunds, only exchanges)
4. Medium blush ava (plus matching wallet cuz blush is LOVELY!)

DONE!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah I promise I'm done! I think I wrote about the whole saga all over the place, and it keeps changing but I swear this is it!
> 
> In case anyone was wondering it went like this (all done as exchanges at the MK store, thank goodness for their patience with me LOL):
> 1. Pale Pink studded messenger
> 2. Blossom medium cynthia
> 3. Black dillon (chose this in sheer panic cuz I was informed no refunds, only exchanges)
> 4. Medium blush ava (plus matching wallet cuz blush is LOVELY!)
> 
> DONE!



Sad to hear you're done but good to know I'm not the only one who's done &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm so obsessed with this bag! I am convinced that this bag was meant to be made in blush. My sister was speechless when I pulled ava out of the bag. This bag is so stunning. I now get the blush addiction..I'm so glad I got a wallet in this color! I can't wait to pick it up..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm so obsessed with this bag! I am convinced that this bag was meant to be made in blush. My sister was speechless when I pulled ava out of the bag. This bag is so stunning. I now get the blush addiction..I'm so glad I got a wallet in this color! I can't wait to pick it up..
> View attachment 2969594
> 
> View attachment 2969595



Wow love love love this! Its gorgeous! Love the colour and the style, just perfect.  lovely photos as well. Congrats on a gorgeous choice.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Wow love love love this! Its gorgeous! Love the colour and the style, just perfect.  lovely photos as well. Congrats on a gorgeous choice.



Thank you, this is exactly what i wanted! now i know why you want another blush..one thing in blush is not enough. Same with *yenaj *and her blush collection haha.

I feel like this was the original bag I wanted all along I even want to take the tag off right away, which is usually not normal for me

*melbo* yes I am finally content with my collection. The squad is complete. #nonewbags haha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is elegant! Hope u don't mind me hijacking your thread but here's a pic of her in the car before I head to class.
> 
> View attachment 2969173
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the wallet!!! This is def my fave mk color along with dark dune and blossom [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Yes! We have the same colour tastes!
You're definitely not hijacking I'm happy I have a bag twin!



Pinkalicious said:


> I'm so obsessed with this bag! I am convinced that this bag was meant to be made in blush. My sister was speechless when I pulled ava out of the bag. This bag is so stunning. I now get the blush addiction..I'm so glad I got a wallet in this color! I can't wait to pick it up..
> View attachment 2969594
> 
> View attachment 2969595




I was thinking about the black and DD versions but I was like NOPE she has to be in Blush! Your pics are beautiful!



Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you, this is exactly what i wanted! now i know why you want another blush..one thing in blush is not enough. Same with *yenaj *and her blush collection haha.
> 
> I feel like this was the original bag I wanted all along I even want to take the tag off right away, which is usually not normal for me
> 
> *melbo* yes I am finally content with my collection. The squad is complete. #nonewbags haha
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




#nonewbags LOL! Not for me


----------



## yenaj

I actually took a picture of my Blush family but had no idea where to put it. Might as well stick it here since the Ava's in it!
I can't believe I bought all these in the space of a few days Lol beware of Blush ladies, it's addictive!


----------



## Pinkalicious

oh my gosh... beautiful pic of your blush fam! the color in real life is unreal. i never looked at it too closely when i would go to MK since i was always focused on another bag. now i can't get over it. it has this iridescent type of look, but it's really like sparkly champagne color. it photographs much more khaki than it really is.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> oh my gosh... beautiful pic of your blush fam! the color in real life is unreal. i never looked at it too closely when i would go to MK since i was always focused on another bag. now i can't get over it. it has this iridescent type of look, but it's really like sparkly champagne color. it photographs much more khaki than it really is.




Haha I swear to you they've all been on my bed for the past two days just so I can stare at them (hence my pillow in the background). It's pathetic! I just can't stop looking, I'm glad you understand its beauty. The medium Blush Selma is literally calling my name I know I shouldn't though. 
Photographing it is almost as tough as DD. I imagine Blossom/Rosewater is too. Why are the prettiest colours so complicated?!
What's on your Blush wishlist? I'm sure they'll do more bags in it, at least in medium/small sizes.
I'll get the medium Selma in Blossom/Rosewater if it ever comes here.


----------



## yenaj

Ooh the Blush Medium Ava just sold out online. It has begun! Is it wishful thinking to believe we had something to do with it?


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Ooh the Blush Medium Ava just sold out online. It has begun! Is it wishful thinking to believe we had something to do with it?



Haha probably! My MK store said they just got in a new stock, but when I got there today the one they put on hold for me was the last new one in stock. They only had the display left in blush! Their store also does not carry the small Ava. 

If I had unlimited funds, and if I could ever find it in the US...I would get a blush large selma or a large jet set travel tote! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha probably! My MK store said they just got in a new stock, but when I got there today the one they put on hold for me was the last new one in stock. They only had the display left in blush! Their store also does not carry the small Ava.
> 
> If I had unlimited funds, and if I could ever find it in the US...I would get a blush large selma or a large jet set travel tote!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Omg wow that was fast! The small Ava must be absolutely tiny. What were the black and DD like on the Ava?
I don't think Blush will be coming in larger bags, I was discussing this before with another member. It seems like Blush and Blossom are reserved for mediums, smalls and crossbodies. I was a bit annoyed about that because I'm tall and like big bags but I understand it now. I think MK is going for a dainty, ladylike look with those colours. We'll see though!


----------



## Princess P

yenaj said:


> I actually took a picture of my Blush family but had no idea where to put it. Might as well stick it here since the Ava's in it!
> I can't believe I bought all these in the space of a few days Lol beware of Blush ladies, it's addictive!


Drooling at the Blush family... 

Hope to get the Jet Set Crossbody in Blush someday. Haven't seen it anywhere online though..


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I actually took a picture of my Blush family but had no idea where to put it. Might as well stick it here since the Ava's in it!
> I can't believe I bought all these in the space of a few days&#8230; Lol beware of Blush ladies, it's addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2969620


Such a pretty "blush" family!  So many of you have a "crush" on "blush."


----------



## yenaj

Princess P said:


> Drooling at the Blush family...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get the Jet Set Crossbody in Blush someday. Haven't seen it anywhere online though..




Thank you!
To be honest I didn't know it existed either until I asked my SA about any crossbodies they had besides the blush studded selma messenger (I'm not a stud fan, I guess I'm boring haha!)
Hopefully it'll pop up in the US by summer



ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty "blush" family!  So many of you have a "crush" on "blush."




Thank you haha it's such a lovely colour


----------



## paula3boys

yenaj said:


> Ooh the Blush Medium Ava just sold out online. It has begun! Is it wishful thinking to believe we had something to do with it?




It said limited availability when I ordered mine online Monday so I'm not surprised!

Anyone have mod shots? Also will you wear with jeans and casual clothing?


----------



## paula3boys

Well just got the email that my Ava was cancelled from ordering online.  I guess it wasn't meant to be right now


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Well just got the email that my Ava was cancelled from ordering online.  I guess it wasn't meant to be right now




Are you serious? I can't believe it. I'm sorry! Can you locate some in store and have it shipped to you? I was able to do that for the pale pink messenger.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Are you serious? I can't believe it. I'm sorry! Can you locate some in store and have it shipped to you? I was able to do that for the pale pink messenger.




It says limited availability in my local store so I will call and see when they open in an hour


----------



## yenaj

paula3boys said:


> Well just got the email that my Ava was cancelled from ordering online.  I guess it wasn't meant to be right now




You mean they misjudged their stock levels? That's insane! Yeah definitely ring around and get it sent to you, I'm sure you'll find one


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> It says limited availability in my local store so I will call and see when they open in an hour




What state are you in? I know the one near me (valley fair in San Jose CA) had one in stock and then the one at Stanford had limited availability as well just in case you can't find one!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> What state are you in? I know the one near me (valley fair in San Jose CA) had one in stock and then the one at Stanford had limited availability as well just in case you can't find one!




Washington. Thanks


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Omg wow that was fast! The small Ava must be absolutely tiny. What were the black and DD like on the Ava?
> I don't think Blush will be coming in larger bags, I was discussing this before with another member. It seems like Blush and Blossom are reserved for mediums, smalls and crossbodies. I was a bit annoyed about that because I'm tall and like big bags but I understand it now. I think MK is going for a dainty, ladylike look with those colours. We'll see though!




Black and dark dune were also very classy on this bag! I just thought black was a bit boring and of course dark dune was lovely but I already have DD selma so I didn't pay much attention to it. The SAs were trying to get me to buy a dark dune iPhone wallet instead of blush but I was like no way I will wait until you get it shipped from the store. Why try to make me buy a color I don't want? They were also trying to get me to buy a white wallet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Washington




How far is your closest MK? Let us know what happens when you call later! Fingers crossed.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> How far is your closest MK? Let us know what happens when you call later! Fingers crossed.




Not too far. I order online to get e bates cash back!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Black and dark dune were also very classy on this bag! I just thought black was a bit boring and of course dark dune was lovely but I already have DD selma so I didn't pay much attention to it. The SAs were trying to get me to buy a dark dune iPhone wallet instead of blush but I was like no way I will wait until you get it shipped from the store. Why try to make me buy a color I don't want? They were also trying to get me to buy a white wallet.



Thats because they work on commission I found out. They always try to get me to buy something


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thats because they work on commission I found out. They always try to get me to buy something




Do they not get commission if I prepay there and then pick it up from their store even if it's shipped from a diff store? I would hope they do!

Good idea with using cash back. I am just impatient so I want to pick up at the store all the time haha.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Black and dark dune were also very classy on this bag! I just thought black was a bit boring and of course dark dune was lovely but I already have DD selma so I didn't pay much attention to it. The SAs were trying to get me to buy a dark dune iPhone wallet instead of blush but I was like no way I will wait until you get it shipped from the store. Why try to make me buy a color I don't want? They were also trying to get me to buy a white wallet.





Yeah I agree with you. Hmm they probably wanted the extra sale lol I'm glad you got what you wanted!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Do they not get commission if I prepay there and then pick it up from their store even if it's shipped from a diff store? I would hope they do!
> 
> Good idea with using cash back. I am just impatient so I want to pick up at the store all the time haha.




No, they put it under the general store sales, not an individual's. Anything over the phone is like that because no one actually sold it to you.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Do they not get commission if I prepay there and then pick it up from their store even if it's shipped from a diff store? I would hope they do!
> 
> Good idea with using cash back. I am just impatient so I want to pick up at the store all the time haha.



I hope they do too because I had one girl who went above and beyond to get me a grape sutton when they were on sale. She was the best associate ever, so I really hope she got it because she deserved it


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Washington. Thanks



Did you call the store yet? Hope you get to see it! I think you should def try it on in person. The strap on the longest setting is perfect for crossbody for me. The strap on my medium selma is definitely longer. I think it would def be too short for crossbody for someone taller as I am only 5'3". It already hits a bit above my hips.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Did you call the store yet? Hope you get to see it! I think you should def try it on in person. The strap on the longest setting is perfect for crossbody for me. The strap on my medium selma is definitely longer. I think it would def be too short for crossbody for someone taller as I am only 5'3". It already hits a bit above my hips.




I agree lol it's way too short for tall people
I think it's meant to be for the shoulder


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Did you call the store yet? Hope you get to see it! I think you should def try it on in person. The strap on the longest setting is perfect for crossbody for me. The strap on my medium selma is definitely longer. I think it would def be too short for crossbody for someone taller as I am only 5'3". It already hits a bit above my hips.



She said they sold the last one yesterday.


----------



## Riene702

Size comparison between medium and small Ava


----------



## melbo

Riene702 said:


> View attachment 2970616
> 
> 
> Size comparison between medium and small Ava



Thank you so much! You should post this in the size comparison thread, it would help so many girls!


----------



## Riene702

melbo said:


> Thank you so much! You should post this in the size comparison thread, it would help so many girls!




Thanks!  Just posted it


----------



## keishapie1973

Riene702 said:


> View attachment 2970616
> 
> 
> Size comparison between medium and small Ava



Thanks for the pic. Both are actually really nice functional sizes.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## melbo

Riene702 said:


> Thanks!  Just posted it



Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh wow! Love the modeling pic..just makes me love blush and the Ava even MORE  Didn't think that could even happen but I do!! 

I thought the medium was much smaller but seeing it next to the small size, I realize it is the perfect size for me. I think I was just thinking that it's flatter than the selma (the base is not as wide) but I'm loving the medium as it's a great size.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh wow! Love the modeling pic..just makes me love blush and the Ava even MORE  Didn't think that could even happen but I do!!
> 
> I thought the medium was much smaller but seeing it next to the small size, I realize it is the perfect size for me. I think I was just thinking that it's flatter than the selma (the base is not as wide) but I'm loving the medium as it's a great size.



+1! Medium would be perfect for me. Siiigh!


----------



## smileydimples

I love this bag so much just waiting to see what other colors it comes in, plus I don't want to pay full price


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> +1! Medium would be perfect for me. Siiigh!



Be strong melbo, be strong!!!!

If it makes you feel any better I'm still drooling over your studded Sophie and your gorgeous Miranda! I'm so so jealous!!! Enjoy your newer beauties!


----------



## FinFun

Riene702 said:


> View attachment 2970616
> 
> 
> Size comparison between medium and small Ava




That is just such a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Be strong melbo, be strong!!!!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I'm still drooling over your studded Sophie and your gorgeous Miranda! I'm so so jealous!!! Enjoy your newer beauties!



Thank you!! I'm trying my best!&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Riene702 said:


> View attachment 2970616
> 
> 
> Size comparison between medium and small Ava



This is a great shot in which to compare the sizes. I am a small all the way lol


----------



## Riene702

HesitantShopper said:


> This is a great shot in which to compare the sizes. I am a small all the way lol




At first I like the small but ended up with the medium.  Now I'm regretting it [emoji16]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Riene702 said:


> At first I like the small but ended up with the medium.  Now I'm regretting it [emoji16]




How tall are you ? You should exchange for the size you want!


----------



## coivcte

Riene702 said:


> At first I like the small but ended up with the medium.  Now I'm regretting it [emoji16]



Why do you say that? I am 150 cm, would the Medium be too big for me?
Now you got me thinking....


----------



## Riene702

Pinkalicious said:


> How tall are you ? You should exchange for the size you want!




I'm 5"2.  Only problem is my friend that works for MK bought it for me


----------



## Pinkalicious

Riene702 said:


> I'm 5"2.  Only problem is my friend that works for MK bought it for me




I'm about your height (5'3")! I prefer the medium but I agree the small looks good on you [emoji3]


----------



## Riene702

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm about your height (5'3")! I prefer the medium but I agree the small looks good on you [emoji3]




Thanks!  I might as well buy bought sizes lol


----------



## melbo

Riene702 said:


> Thanks!  I might as well buy bought sizes lol



Lol lol! I like your way of thinking &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## yenaj

Riene702 said:


> Thanks!  I might as well buy bought sizes lol




If you get them cheaper you might as well! Then sell one if you don't want to keep both and you could make a good profit


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> If you get them cheaper you might as well! Then sell one if you don't want to keep both and you could make a good profit



This!!


----------



## Riene702

yenaj said:


> If you get them cheaper you might as well! Then sell one if you don't want to keep both and you could make a good profit




U just gave me an idea lol


----------



## yenaj

Riene702 said:


> U just gave me an idea lol




Glad to hear it! You might want to check with you friend to see what her contract says about that. Usually restrictions only apply to the employee and not the recipients of gifts. In other words, she may not be able to resell until a certain amount of time has passed but you might. Maybe double check so she doesn't get into trouble!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Glad to hear it! You might want to check with you friend to see what her contract says about that. Usually restrictions only apply to the employee and not the recipients of gifts. In other words, she may not be able to resell until a certain amount of time has passed but you might. Maybe double check so she doesn't get into trouble!




If you post the medium for sale let paula3boys know cuz I know she was wanting a medium Ava  she is in Washington.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Riene702 said:


> View attachment 2970616
> 
> 
> Size comparison between medium and small Ava



Great picture Riene!


----------



## Riene702

yenaj said:


> Glad to hear it! You might want to check with you friend to see what her contract says about that. Usually restrictions only apply to the employee and not the recipients of gifts. In other words, she may not be able to resell until a certain amount of time has passed but you might. Maybe double check so she doesn't get into trouble!




Thanks for the info.  I'll check with her first.  I'm hoping she can exchange it for the smaller size


----------



## TnC

OMG love the blush color! After seeing the AVA I really want it now. It's so classy and beautiful!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love this bag! Beautiful set!


----------



## TnC

Can any of you girls who has the AVA post a mod shot of it on the shoulder? Does the short handle go down or will it stand up when using the long strap?


----------



## Pinkalicious

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love this bag! Beautiful set!


What is the bag in your avatar?? Love it especially with the wallet. Also what color is the bag? Is it a gray sutton?
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Can any of you girls who has the AVA post a mod shot of it on the shoulder? Does the short handle go down or will it stand up when using the long strap?



I can post a mod pic tomorrow since I'm in bed in my pjs right now haha but the handheld strap stays up when carried with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap attaches at each end of the handheld strap's hardware.


----------



## Sarsura86

Wow I like it&#128525;&#128151;I lovemk


----------



## altigirl88

I knew there was another designer the beauty and simplicity of this bag calls to my mind- Ferragamo!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just saw this video and now I want one. The MK site has it in dark dune.......
http://youtu.be/SRiSjfuLwKw


----------



## yenaj

keishapie1973 said:


> Just saw this video and now I want one. The MK site has it in dark dune.......
> 
> http://youtu.be/SRiSjfuLwKw




I fell in love with it all over again [emoji7] I'm definitely wearing her next! I've been showing my crossbodies a lot of love recently.
I really don't think the Ava is meant to be a crossbody, hence the short strap. I think it's meant to hang on the shoulder but MK should clarify this (perhaps in the website description) because people might get very annoyed!


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> I fell in love with it all over again [emoji7] I'm definitely wearing her next! I've been showing my crossbodies a lot of love recently.
> I really don't think the Ava is meant to be a crossbody, hence the short strap. I think it's meant to hang on the shoulder but MK should clarify this (perhaps in the website description) because people might get very annoyed!


Many retailers use the term "cross body" strap when they should really be calling them shoulder straps.  I think a lot of women want a cross body carry option for their handbags and tend to make a purchase when they see cross body in the description.  However, this is often misleading.  Many of these bags cannot and should not be worn cross body.


----------



## TnC

That was a great video! I really love the Ava satchel. I'm debating which color I want, blush or dark dune.


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> Many retailers use the term "cross body" strap when they should really be calling them shoulder straps.  I think a lot of women want a cross body carry option for their handbags and tend to make a purchase when they see cross body in the description.  However, this is often misleading.  Many of these bags cannot and should not be worn cross body.




I completely agree!



TnC said:


> That was a great video! I really love the Ava satchel. I'm debating which color I want, blush or dark dune.




Definitely blush, it's so beautiful. 
Have you seen the bag in person yet?


----------



## ubo22

TnC said:


> That was a great video! I really love the Ava satchel. I'm debating which color I want, blush or dark dune.


The Ava looks gorgeous in both colors. (I saw blush this week IRL.)  But I do think blush, being lighter, is more seasonal than dark dune.


----------



## yenaj

Hang on a minute, I've just seen a blush Ava with Rose Gold hardware! I'd love to see this in real life.

http://m.michaelkors.ca/ava-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30T5TAVS3L?No=1&color=0205


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> The Ava looks gorgeous in both colors. (I saw blush this week IRL.)  But I do think blush, being lighter, is more seasonal than dark dune.




Agreed! I love both colors equally but choose the one that matches your wardrobe  I have a pic of dark dune and blush next to each other on the color comparison thread if anyone is debating which color to get.

I liked Ava in blush since it was already such a ladylike style and blush just added more daintiness to it. Dark dune would be more for every day and every season


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Hang on a minute, I've just seen a blush Ava with Rose Gold hardware! I'd love to see this in real life.
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.ca/ava-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30T5TAVS3L?No=1&color=0205




Omg! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> Hang on a minute, I've just seen a blush Ava with Rose Gold hardware! I'd love to see this in real life.
> 
> http://m.michaelkors.ca/ava-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-CA_30T5TAVS3L?No=1&color=0205


I saw a blush Cynthia with rose gold hardware this week in store and it's GORGEOUS!!!   The rose gold complements blush really well.


----------



## iceNY

I have to admit I wasn't impressed the first time I saw this but now it's really growing on me! Only concern is it's too ladylike for me although the style is very classic and I can see myself carrying it years later 

Maybe I should wait until other retailer gets this bag and hold off on the Peanut Selma for now (I just got large black Selma & large black Colette & possible a medium Mandarin Selma). The blush is oh so pretty


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> The Ava looks gorgeous in both colors. (I saw blush this week IRL.)  But I do think blush, being lighter, is more seasonal than dark dune.



Omg the Blush looked so lovely on video! And the Ava is so stylish. 
 I agree with Ubo. Blush probably is more seasonal than DD but it's so classic it's well worth the investment.


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Agreed! I love both colors equally but choose the one that matches your wardrobe  I have a pic of dark dune and blush next to each other on the color comparison thread if anyone is debating which color to get.
> 
> I liked Ava in blush since it was already such a ladylike style and blush just added more daintiness to it. Dark dune would be more for every day and every season



I agree that's why I'm leaning towards blush because the Ava is so classy and ladylike that the blush color is perfect. But I am lusting after something in dark dune (maybe a Selma or jet set)


----------



## PamK

I received my medium Ava blush with rose gold hardware this afternoon! Like many others have noted, it seems fairly small for a "medium" bag, as I'm a Hammie N/S lover. I have to say, it is one of the prettiest bags I've ever seen, and I don't think I can part with it! Will just have to get used to carrying less stuff, I guess [emoji7]


----------



## yenaj

PamK said:


> I received my medium Ava blush with rose gold hardware this afternoon! Like many others have noted, it seems fairly small for a "medium" bag, as I'm a Hammie N/S lover. I have to say, it is one of the prettiest bags I've ever seen, and I don't think I can part with it! Will just have to get used to carrying less stuff, I guess [emoji7]




Omg please show us some pics!
It's gorg isn't it? I'm used to large selmas so it's a definite shock but it's worth the adjustment!


----------



## keishapie1973

PamK said:


> I received my medium Ava blush with rose gold hardware this afternoon! Like many others have noted, it seems fairly small for a "medium" bag, as I'm a Hammie N/S lover. I have to say, it is one of the prettiest bags I've ever seen, and I don't think I can part with it! Will just have to get used to carrying less stuff, I guess [emoji7]



Pictures please!!!!


----------



## melbo

PamK said:


> I received my medium Ava blush with rose gold hardware this afternoon! Like many others have noted, it seems fairly small for a "medium" bag, as I'm a Hammie N/S lover. I have to say, it is one of the prettiest bags I've ever seen, and I don't think I can part with it! Will just have to get used to carrying less stuff, I guess [emoji7]



Dying to see her!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Dying to see her!





keishapie1973 said:


> Pictures please!!!!





yenaj said:


> Omg please show us some pics!
> It's gorg isn't it? I'm used to large selmas so it's a definite shock but it's worth the adjustment!



+1 for pictures please!


----------



## PamK

Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!


----------



## TnC

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012


 
Wow! So beautiful! Thanks for sharing a pic


----------



## PamK

TnC said:


> Wow! So beautiful! Thanks for sharing a pic




Thanks so much!


----------



## melbo

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012



I love it!! So beautiful! &#128149;&#128159;


----------



## PamK

melbo said:


> I love it!! So beautiful! [emoji177][emoji738]




Thanks Melbo! I was surprised how much prettier the color is IRL than just seeing it on the website.


----------



## Pinkalicious

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012



What a beauty!!! You definitely need a matching wallet.. *yenaj *and I had to get a matching blush wallet with our blush Avas. I am not sure if *DiamondsForever* has a blush wallet but she had to get a studded selma messenger in blush... this color is just so addictive


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012


Blush and rose gold were made for each other.


----------



## HesitantShopper

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012



wow. so pretty! tfs!


----------



## Minkette

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012


Gorgeous! I hope the restock it!


----------



## PamK

Pinkalicious said:


> What a beauty!!! You definitely need a matching wallet.. *yenaj *and I had to get a matching blush wallet with our blush Avas. I am not sure if *DiamondsForever* has a blush wallet but she had to get a studded selma messenger in blush... this color is just so addictive




Thanks! I think you're right about the wallet - nothing else I have looks right with it. Usually go for brights like electric blue and mandarin. Then it's time to slow down, since I also did some damage at Macy's F&F [emoji12]!


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Blush and rose gold were made for each other.




Thanks Ubo! I hesitated on the rose gold, but it's really pretty with this color.


----------



## PamK

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous! I hope the restock it!




Thank you, Minkette! I asked for it at my local MK store last weekend, and they didn't know what I was talking about. I was glad I could get one on-line!


----------



## PamK

HesitantShopper said:


> wow. so pretty! tfs!




Thanks very much!!


----------



## paula3boys

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012




You must be outside the U.S.? I'd love this option


----------



## PamK

paula3boys said:


> You must be outside the U.S.? I'd love this option




Actually, I'm here in New England! Doesn't look like any of the blush wallets have rose gold hardware [emoji45]! I hope they come out with one, and more blush options in general!


----------



## paula3boys

PamK said:


> Actually, I'm here in New England! Doesn't look like any of the blush wallets have rose gold hardware [emoji45]! I hope they come out with one, and more blush options in general!




Where did you find the Ava with rose gold? I don't see it online


----------



## PamK

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find the Ava with rose gold? I don't see it online




I just looked at the website, and it's been taken down. I ordered it last Sunday. Wonder if it will come back since it looks like they're pushing Ava for Mother's Day? I got a catalog in the mail this week with a black Ava, but I didn't see that online either.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Where did you find the Ava with rose gold? I don't see it online


 


PamK said:


> I just looked at the website, and it's been taken down. I ordered it last Sunday. Wonder if it will come back since it looks like they're pushing Ava for Mother's Day? I got a catalog in the mail this week with a black Ava, but I didn't see that online either.


It was on the MK website yesterday separate from the other Ava listings.  They did take it down.  Maybe they've decided they want to make it an exclusive or something.


----------



## HesitantShopper

It's still on the Canadian one, as Ubo said it is a separate listing, disappointed no option in the small, medium is more bag than i care to have.


----------



## Pinkalicious

some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]

I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737



She looks fabulous!
P. S. I love ur nail polish too &#128522;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737



You look fabulous P!  love the pink /grey / Blush combo. Can really see the pink tones in blush in your pictures. Great shorts by the way!


----------



## DiamondsForever

PamK said:


> Ava with rose gold hardware! I think I need a matching wallet now...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980012



Thank you for the picture and congratulations on your gorgeous bag! Simply stunning colour made even more gorgeous with RGHW!:worthy:



Pinkalicious said:


> What a beauty!!! You definitely need a matching wallet.. *yenaj *and I had to get a matching blush wallet with our blush Avas. I am not sure if *DiamondsForever* has a blush wallet but she had to get a studded selma messenger in blush... this color is just so addictive



No Blush wallet for me yet but it may well happen. This colour is super addictive!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737



Wow it's so beautiful! It looks great with your pink shorts too. I like how it's classy but it can still look great paired with casual clothes. Thanks for the mod shots! I'm 5'0 and it'll be awesome to wear it crossbody for times when I gotta chase my kids haha.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737



Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for the mod pic....


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737


Very pretty, classy bag.  Thanks for the mod shots.


----------



## PamK

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737




That Ava looks just beautiful on you, Pink! Congratulations to you on your upcoming graduation as well! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> some mod pics of my medium Ava as promised! Sorry about the pics.. I am getting ready and had no shoes close by haha. I am not wearing this bag out yet cuz I'm waiting to graduate in 2 weeks. It was a grad gift to myself so it still has the tags and everything [emoji4]
> 
> I am able to wear it crossbody cuz I'm 5'3". It's on the longest setting.
> View attachment 2980736
> 
> View attachment 2980737



Looks so cute on you! this is the medium, right? good for reference, i am an inch shorter lol

Congratulations on your upcoming grad!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> You look fabulous P!  love the pink /grey / Blush combo. Can really see the pink tones in blush in your pictures. Great shorts by the way!



Haha ty, I love pink! Can you tell I love this color palette? Lol..just need rose water/blossom, pale pink, and pearl gray now to match my wardrobe



TnC said:


> Wow it's so beautiful! It looks great with your pink shorts too. I like how it's classy but it can still look great paired with casual clothes. Thanks for the mod shots! I'm 5'0 and it'll be awesome to wear it crossbody for times when I gotta chase my kids haha.



Yes it will def easy to wear while chasing your kids lol! It's very light too and less bulky than wearing my medium selma crossbody b/c it lays more flat against you



keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for the mod pic....





ubo22 said:


> Very pretty, classy bag.  Thanks for the mod shots.





PamK said:


> That Ava looks just beautiful on you, Pink! Congratulations to you on your upcoming graduation as well! [emoji122]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji4]



Thanks and np 



HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so cute on you! this is the medium, right? good for reference, i am an inch shorter lol
> Congratulations on your upcoming grad!


Ty! And yes this is the medium. i wish i got to try the small size but my MK did not have it. The medium looked pretty small to me already though so I didn't want to take a chance. It is the same height as my medium selma if that helps! I would love to get my hands on a small black one..i love black crossbody bags

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Ty! And yes this is the medium. i wish i got to try the small size but my MK did not have it. The medium looked pretty small to me already though so I didn't want to take a chance. It is the same height as my medium selma if that helps! I would love to get my hands on a small black one..i love black crossbody bags



YW! and thank you back, this helps i have seen the medium and small irl, i am leaning on the smaller version, myself.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ava's in Raspberry, Black and Pearl Grey with SHW are available in London!!
http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...001451-30T5SAVS3L/?previewAttribute=Raspberry


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Ava's in Raspberry, Black and Pearl Grey with SHW are available in London!!
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/michae...001451-30T5SAVS3L/?previewAttribute=Raspberry




Omggggggggggg! I bet that's tempting you to go back to PG lol! I don't buy from department stores because 1. Gotta pay full price and 2. No warranty. Gotta wait til they arrive in MK stores!  Sometimes they never do HoF always has gorgey stuff too, I wonder which colours they'll get


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Omggggggggggg! I bet that's tempting you to go back to PG lol! I don't buy from department stores because 1. Gotta pay full price and 2. No warranty. Gotta wait til they arrive in MK stores!  Sometimes they never do&#8230; HoF always has gorgey stuff too, I wonder which colours they'll get



Its tempting me into all 3 hon! Really no warranty if you buy from SFL?! 

Have to say I've regretted not buying into Raspberry when I had the chance at Christmas. Very tempted if more Raspberry with SHW comes out.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Its tempting me into all 3 hon! Really no warranty if you buy from SFL?!
> 
> Have to say I've regretted not buying into Raspberry when I had the chance at Christmas. Very tempted if more Raspberry with SHW comes out.




Lol you gotta stay strong! Haha
Yeah all repairs/replacements won't be done by MK themselves. The retailer deals with it but you usually won't get help if it's past the normal 28 or 30 day period. Two years ago Harrods didn't replace my selma (broken keychain thingy) they just refunded me part of the money.
It seems to be back in full force, go for it!


----------



## nicol3mii

I think I'm in love with this bag  have to add this onto my wishlist!! Love this light pink/blush/grey color but I'm not sure if it will easily get color transfer from dark colored clothing (I have bad experience with light color bags) but this is too gorg to say no


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Lol you gotta stay strong! Haha
> Yeah all repairs/replacements won't be done by MK themselves. The retailer deals with it but you usually won't get help if it's past the normal 28 or 30 day period. Two years ago Harrods didn't replace my selma (broken keychain thingy) they just refunded me part of the money.
> It seems to be back in full force, go for it!



Oh I didn't know that! Thanks for the heads up hon. I've emailed my SA in Berlin to see if they have Raspberry with SHW. Always get better service in the MK boutiques. I always feel like the SAs are more interested in their customers in there.


----------



## DiamondsForever

nicol3mii said:


> I think I'm in love with this bag  have to add this onto my wishlist!! Love this light pink/blush/grey color but I'm not sure if it will easily get color transfer from dark colored clothing (I have bad experience with light color bags) but this is too gorg to say no



Don't let that hold you back!  Just use a good leather protector product first. Ava in Blush is classic and gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

nicol3mii said:


> I think I'm in love with this bag  have to add this onto my wishlist!! Love this light pink/blush/grey color but I'm not sure if it will easily get color transfer from dark colored clothing (I have bad experience with light color bags) but this is too gorg to say no


I'm also afraid of color transfer but this color is worth it, trust me! Blush looks champagne, but dusty rose at the same time. MK did great with this color!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nicol3mii

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm also afraid of color transfer but this color is worth it, trust me! Blush looks champagne, but dusty rose at the same time. MK did great with this color!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yeah hope I can my hands on the bag soon!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Small Ava in dark dune......

http://youtu.be/fEH3ST-acJE


----------



## yenaj

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Ava in dark dune......
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/fEH3ST-acJE




It's so prettyyyyyy! I had to skip the intro, the suspense was killing me lol


----------



## keishapie1973

yenaj said:


> It's so prettyyyyyy! I had to skip the intro, the suspense was killing me lol



I know. She revealed the box and the dust bag in great details.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> I know. She revealed the box and the dust bag in great details.....



She certainly did! Love a detailed reveal video.


----------



## TnC

awesome video! She has some great mod shots on her IG too! I really want the Ava in small and was wondering how it looks on.


----------



## Pinkalicious

What a darling little bag!! Ava in small is so cute.

For anyone wanting mod shots here is that instagram with her wearing the dark dune small ava - https://instagram.com/maix_inlvoe/

Her profile is public so I am assuming it is ok to share on here?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> What a darling little bag!! Ava in small is so cute.
> 
> For anyone wanting mod shots here is that instagram with her wearing the dark dune small ava - https://instagram.com/maix_inlvoe/
> 
> Her profile is public so I am assuming it is ok to share on here?



It's pretty in DD, but for me the perfect Ava color is blush, or white.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> It's pretty in DD, but for me the perfect Ava color is blush, or white.



+1! Love my DD Sutton &#128518;


----------



## babysunshine

Want one too!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> What a darling little bag!! Ava in small is so cute.
> 
> For anyone wanting mod shots here is that instagram with her wearing the dark dune small ava - https://instagram.com/maix_inlvoe/
> 
> Her profile is public so I am assuming it is ok to share on here?



Almost bought a small Ava but was afraid it would be to small but I love it


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!





So lovely in raspberry


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!



 

So freakin pretty! God I love SHW. And Raspberry!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!



Thats the one I almost bought,but I thought it might be too small. They couldnt order me one and they only had that one so I didnt get it. And your at Valleyfair already I see


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thats the one I almost bought,but I thought it might be too small. They couldnt order me one and they only had that one so I didnt get it. And your at Valleyfair already I see



Haha yup I got my blossom cindy so we are bag twins! They only had 7 left...is that a lot? I was too scared it would sell out so I had to get it today. I just shipped a bag that I sold this morning too..so it was fate! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yup I got my blossom cindy so we are bag twins! They only had 7 left...is that a lot? I was too scared it would sell out so I had to get it today. I just shipped a bag that I sold this morning too..so it was fate!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats on Blossom Cindy! How exciting, looking forward to pictures. Are you going to keep Ava?


----------



## TnC

Will Macy's carry the small Ava in blush? I love that size and will only get it in blush.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha yup I got my blossom cindy so we are bag twins! They only had 7 left...is that a lot? I was too scared it would sell out so I had to get it today. I just shipped a bag that I sold this morning too..so it was fate!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I think they will sell. It's new and no online so no one really knows they have them. Perfect timing for you. Cant wait to see your reveal


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Congrats on Blossom Cindy! How exciting, looking forward to pictures. Are you going to keep Ava?




Yes definitely! I love the Ava so much! I seem to say that about a lot of bags haha spoken like a true bag addict. But honestly my favorites are the blush Ava, dark dune Selma and now blossom Cindy. My life is complete! (Dramatic I know haha)



TnC said:


> Will Macy's carry the small Ava in blush? I love that size and will only get it in blush.




Good question. I think smiley dimples was trying to order one at Macy's but she couldn't. I didn't ask, but maybe you could chat with the handbag expert or call one of the stores? It's such a cute and dainty bag in the small size, esp in blush!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!




Did it come in medium raspberry?


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!



A little off topic but did you happen to see medium sutton in raspberry with shw?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!



so cute! looks great in this color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> So freakin pretty! God I love SHW. And Raspberry!



I love raspberry too! I couldn't believe how much I loved it because I wasn't drawn to fuschia that much before so I thought since raspberry and fuschia were sorta close I wouldn't like raspberry..but wow, what a stunner. I also saw the medium Cindy in raspberry, and that was beautiful



paula3boys said:


> Did it come in medium raspberry?



I didn't see it, but I think it should be? I actually didn't see any other Avas. This lone small Ava was just sitting on the counter not locked or anything. I would assume it does since the medium Avas in blush, black and dark dune all came in small versions as far as I know (haven't spotted a small black one anywhere though, would love to see that one)



2 stars said:


> A little off topic but did you happen to see medium sutton in raspberry with shw?



I can't recall but I think I did see a pink sutton, not sure if it was raspberry. I was too distracted by the blossom Cindy and then the raspberry Ava and THEN the dark khaki sutton  but it seems like raspberry is popping up because I saw a mini raspberry selma messenger that was super cute and I tried it on.



HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! looks great in this color!



doesn't it remind you of a bag for a barbie doll? so cute haha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Did it come in medium raspberry?



I spoke with the michael Kors rep at Macy's it looked like Macys will only carry the small . I had her look for me because I really wanted medium size. They do have black to in small I saw it yesterday but they only had the displays and could order either


----------



## smileydimples

2 stars said:


> A little off topic but did you happen to see medium sutton in raspberry with shw?



I was there yesterday same store and they didn't have any suttons in raspberry yet


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I love raspberry too! I couldn't believe how much I loved it because I wasn't drawn to fuschia that much before so I thought since raspberry and fuschia were sorta close I wouldn't like raspberry..but wow, what a stunner. I also saw the medium Cindy in raspberry, and that was beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see it, but I think it should be? I actually didn't see any other Avas. This lone small Ava was just sitting on the counter not locked or anything. I would assume it does since the medium Avas in blush, black and dark dune all came in small versions as far as I know (haven't spotted a small black one anywhere though, would love to see that one)
> 
> ****They had a black one yesterday but they only had one and couldn't order it
> 
> I can't recall but I think I did see a pink sutton, not sure if it was raspberry. I was too distracted by the blossom Cindy and then the raspberry Ava and THEN the dark khaki sutton  but it seems like raspberry is popping up because I saw a mini raspberry selma messenger that was super cute and I tried it on.
> 
> ****Haha I so laugh because that was me yesterday &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> doesn't it remind you of a bag for a barbie doll? so cute haha
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes so Barbie !!!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> I spoke with the michael Kors rep at Macy's it looked like Macys will only carry the small . I had her look for me because I really wanted medium size. They do have black to in small I saw it yesterday but they only had the displays and could order either



Do they carry blush?


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> Do they carry blush?



I can't remember when they did the search to order if they said blush I want to say no but if you have the upc they can look it up in the store. I wish I could be more help, but honestly I don't remember her saying blush


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I spoke with the michael Kors rep at Macy's it looked like Macys will only carry the small . I had her look for me because I really wanted medium size. They do have black to in small I saw it yesterday but they only had the displays and could order either



Haha I was too distracted I didn't even see the small Ava in black...bummer!!! I might be back though if the next sale comes up since I have 14 days to get a price adjustment


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I was too distracted I didn't even see the small Ava in black...bummer!!! I might be back though if the next sale comes up since I have 14 days to get a price adjustment



someone may have bought it they only had one and the bottom feet were already scratched, I'm sure we will both be back there's a few things I  want &#128513;&#128513; I saw the raspberry cindy too I had to walk away &#128559;&#128559;&#128559; I'm hoping there's one that way you can get your cindy price adjusted &#128521;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw the pearl gray Ava on Neiman Marcus today. Lovely! But NM labels their Ava as "large" but I don't recall there ever being a large. I think this is the medium as MK calls it because the price is the same as my medium - $298


----------



## TnC

On Saks they have a small blossom for pre order and medium blush also for preorder. I was hoping for a sale then I wouldn't mind getting the medium in blush


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Ladies that have the Ava -- I was wondering if the bottom/ feet of your bags have 'Michael Kors' engraved on them?


----------



## yenaj

loveatfirstshop said:


> Ladies that have the Ava -- I was wondering if the bottom/ feet of your bags have 'Michael Kors' engraved on them?




Nope it doesn't, I noticed that too because I'm used to the Selmas having them. Don't panic


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Thanks! Like you I was just used to my Selmas having that engraving so this was a new thing -- I thought they must've forgotten to put them on


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw the pearl gray Ava on Neiman Marcus today. Lovely! But NM labels their Ava as "large" but I don't recall there ever being a large. I think this is the medium as MK calls it because the price is the same as my medium - $298
> 
> View attachment 2986713



Oh i like the pearl grey! i want a small though, i love blush but it's not neutral enough i mean like seasonally speaking.. no good past September...


----------



## yenaj

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh i like the pearl grey! i want a small though, i love blush but it's not neutral enough i mean like seasonally speaking.. no good past September...




I feel like I'm the only person who wears blush pinks and powder blues in December LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

yenaj said:


> I feel like I'm the only person who wears blush pinks and powder blues in December LOL



hmm probably not? but my weather is cold, dark and snowy usually before then so it just doesn't work well. Are your winters milder? your climate unfortunately plays a role, i need to move somewhere more sunny lol


----------



## ley2

Cant seems to find medium ava blush online anywhere..


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh i like the pearl grey! i want a small though, i love blush but it's not neutral enough i mean like seasonally speaking.. no good past September...



Pearl gray is so nice! I also like the black. How cool would black with SHW look on Ava. I like the Ava in all colors..if I could I would get raspberry..but I'm over my pink bag limit haha


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> Cant seems to find medium ava blush online anywhere..


 
It is avaible on Saks Fifth Avenue for pre-order. Hope you find it! Update us.


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> It is avaible on Saks Fifth Avenue for pre-order. Hope you find it! Update us.




OMG i saw! Does saks have discount code? I am unwilling to buy at full price.. hehe. and it seems medium ava has quite limited space as compared to medium selma..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Pearl gray is so nice! I also like the black. How cool would black with SHW look on Ava. I like the Ava in all colors..if I could I would get raspberry..but I'm over my pink bag limit haha



Agreed. I think the grey is a nice neutral without being a black bag lol It's hard my nice season is very short so it's best to invest in less seasonal shades.


----------



## coivcte

I finally preordered my Medium Ava Satchel in Blush last night.
Couldn't resist. Even though it's full price, it will be cheaper than what I can find in Australia.
Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait before it is sold here.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I finally preordered my Medium Ava Satchel in Blush last night.
> Couldn't resist. Even though it's full price, it will be cheaper than what I can find in Australia.
> Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait before it is sold here.



Freaking gorgeous! I would love to own the Ava in Blush or blossom. Sigh! Waiting on a sale because I'm on a tight leash, lol. Post pictures when she arrives &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Freaking gorgeous! I would love to own the Ava in Blush or blossom. Sigh! Waiting on a sale because I'm on a tight leash, lol. Post pictures when she arrives &#128522;



It will be a while before I receive it as it won't be in stock till 20 June plus shipping to Australia will be another week or two. I'm in no rush though, got a few other bags to rotate at the moment. I wish they have a small size Blush wallet, i have a Slim wallet in Raspberry and don't need another full size/long one.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> It will be a while before I receive it as it won't be in stock till 20 June plus shipping to Australia will be another week or two. I'm in no rush though, got a few other bags to rotate at the moment. I wish they have a small size Blush wallet, i have a Slim wallet in Raspberry and don't need another full size/long one.



Omg, I love it! I like going a little cray cray with my wallets, lol. Especially because all my clothes and most of my bags are neutral. I'm soo Impatient...how are you going to wait that long!? Lol!


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> I finally preordered my Medium Ava Satchel in Blush last night.
> Couldn't resist. Even though it's full price, it will be cheaper than what I can find in Australia.
> Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait before it is sold here.



Big congrats hon! Also looking forward to pictures. Blush is worth the wait!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Omg, I love it! I like going a little cray cray with my wallets, lol. Especially because all my clothes and most of my bags are neutral. I'm soo Impatient...how are you going to wait that long!? Lol!



I have been waiting since the Blush colour was released, felt like forever.
I was so excited when I saw it finally appeared on Saks and other online store. 
There was a couple of times where I almost pulled the trigger to buy on EBay, more expensive than full price due to addition postage of US50 which takes about 3 weeks 

So I'm very very happy to wait for Saks because they are more reputable compare to buying from EBay. Plus they offer free postage to Australia which I can't complain.
Fingers cross they package the bag well, this is my first time ordering from Saks!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I have been waiting since the Blush colour was released, felt like forever.
> I was so excited when I saw it finally appeared on Saks and other online store.
> There was a couple of times where I almost pulled the trigger to buy on EBay, more expensive than full price due to addition postage of US50 which takes about 3 weeks
> 
> So I'm very very happy to wait for Saks because they are more reputable compare to buying from EBay. Plus they offer free postage to Australia which I can't complain.
> Fingers cross they package the bag well, this is my first time ordering from Saks!



Omg, totally worth the wait! I've never ordered from Saks but they are reputable and should have more experience shipping bags overseas. So excited for you!


----------



## yenaj

Do you ladies think this scarf would look good wrapped on the handle of my blush Ava? TIA!


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> I finally preordered my Medium Ava Satchel in Blush last night.
> 
> Couldn't resist. Even though it's full price, it will be cheaper than what I can find in Australia.
> 
> Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait before it is sold here.




Congrats!!! Blush Ava is gorgeous, you'll absolutely love her! Time will fly by and you'll have a brand new one. Def much better than eBay. 



yenaj said:


> Do you ladies think this scarf would look good wrapped on the handle of my blush Ava? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2989992
> 
> View attachment 2989993




Yes!! Looks great! Post pics after


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes!! Looks great! Post pics after




Yay thanks! Will do


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Do you ladies think this scarf would look good wrapped on the handle of my blush Ava? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2989992
> 
> View attachment 2989993



 that would look super pretty!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

yenaj said:


> Do you ladies think this scarf would look good wrapped on the handle of my blush Ava? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2989992
> 
> View attachment 2989993



It might, depending on wether or not the pink color is a totally different pink shade than your bag. If it's very different the bag might look more beige? Just guessing here,  but it looks like blush is sort of a cameleon like color? It changes depending on the colors its put next to?


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> that would look super pretty!




Thank you, I got it 



Norwegian Girl said:


> It might, depending on wether or not the pink color is a totally different pink shade than your bag. If it's very different the bag might look more beige? Just guessing here,  but it looks like blush is sort of a cameleon like color? It changes depending on the colors its put next to?




Yeah, that's what I was worried about. I think any pink would complement Blush but not necessarily match it. Also, the pink in the scarf might bring out the pink tones in the bag?

I did order a cream and gold one too so if it doesn't match, I guess I could use that if it doesn't work. Fingers crossed!

It's a pretty scarf so I'd use it regardless


----------



## Norwegian Girl

yenaj said:


> Thank you, I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was worried about. I think any pink would complement Blush but not necessarily match it. Also, the pink in the scarf might bring out the pink tones in the bag?
> 
> I did order a cream and gold one too so if it doesn't match, I guess I could use that if it doesn't work. Fingers crossed!
> 
> It's a pretty scarf so I'd use it regardless


Gold and cream will match perfectly I think. Good choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> I finally preordered my Medium Ava Satchel in Blush last night.
> Couldn't resist. Even though it's full price, it will be cheaper than what I can find in Australia.
> Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait before it is sold here.



How exciting! i have seen blush Ava irl.. love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Would it be crazy to have small ava in raspberry and medium ava in blush? I'm obsessing over this bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Would it be crazy to have small ava in raspberry and medium ava in blush? I'm obsessing over this bag!



Not at all. Lots of us have multiples of the same style in different colours!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Not at all. Lots of us have multiples of the same style in different colours!




+1 [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Would it be crazy to have small ava in raspberry and medium ava in blush? I'm obsessing over this bag!



Crazy? do we even try to define that on this forum?  Not if you truly love the bags style and function.


----------



## melbo

hesitantshopper said:


> crazy? Do we even try to define that on this forum?  Not if you truly love the bags style and function.



+1!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Would it be crazy to have small ava in raspberry and medium ava in blush? I'm obsessing over this bag!



No you should get it especially with the sale I love that bag raspberry with the silver hot &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128165;&#128165;&#128165; I hope you get it


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Not at all. Lots of us have multiples of the same style in different colours!





keishapie1973 said:


> +1 [emoji3]





HesitantShopper said:


> Crazy? do we even try to define that on this forum?  Not if you truly love the bags style and function.





melbo said:


> +1!!





smileydimples said:


> No you should get it especially with the sale I love that bag raspberry with the silver hot &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128165;&#128165;&#128165; I hope you get it



LOL this is why TPF is like living life on the edge...i could never go shopping with all of you ladies at once 

the 25% off is very VERY tempting..

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> LOL this is why TPF is like living life on the edge...i could never go shopping with all of you ladies at once
> 
> the 25% off is very VERY tempting..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!



Lol lol! I'd shop with you girls in a heartbeat! No second guessing and no right or wrong! Pure bliss. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!





melbo said:


> Lol lol! I'd shop with you girls in a heartbeat! No second guessing and no right or wrong! Pure bliss. :thumbup:



HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless

In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair

SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless
> 
> In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair
> 
> SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yay you got it! Can't wait to see it. I'm supposed to wait until I sell one of my bags to get another one but this sale is making me want the pearl grey Selma now &#128513;


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Yay you got it! Can't wait to see it. I'm supposed to wait until I sell one of my bags to get another one but this sale is making me want the pearl grey Selma now &#55357;&#56833;



Haha that's how I justify all of my purchases. This one I told myself it's cuz I sold my Rebecca Minkoff (which was neon pink) so I needed a pink bag replacement AND got 25% off of my medium cindy... lol

Now if only I can sell my last Kate Spade bag I will be extremelyyyy happy!

You should get pearl gray and sell later


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless
> 
> In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair
> 
> SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Omg!! I'm sooo excited for you!! Please post pictures!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!





melbo said:


> Lol lol! I'd shop with you girls in a heartbeat! No second guessing and no right or wrong! Pure bliss. :thumbup:





Pinkalicious said:


> HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless
> 
> In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair
> 
> SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Girls I'm in with this shopping trip, get me on that plane...!
Pink what did you get?! Omg if we come back to CA we HAVE to go shopping!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless
> 
> In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair
> 
> SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


This made me laugh, what an image.  I wonder what stock be left, I would feel sorry for the left out bags/ wallets- they would truly be unwanted!

I too would be in a plane, I wonder which coast would be better, East or West!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Omg!! I'm sooo excited for you!! Please post pictures!



Oh you know it! Lol! I keep staring at the pics I took of it on my phone for now. Wish it was available for store pickup, I am so impatient 



DiamondsForever said:


> Girls I'm in with this shopping trip, get me on that plane...!
> 
> Pink what did you get?! Omg if we come back to CA we HAVE to go shopping!




Yes!! Wherever you go I can meet you in CA haha, and I forgot to reply to your other response but I love union square too and eating at Cheesecake Factory up above Macy's lol!

I got the small raspberry Ava with shw [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> This made me laugh, what an image.  I wonder what stock be left, I would feel sorry for the left out bags/ wallets- they would truly be unwanted!
> 
> I too would be in a plane, I wonder which coast would be better, East or West!




Both coasts [emoji23] are there tpf meet ups? That would be so fun!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh you know it! Lol! I keep staring at the pics I took of it on my phone for now. Wish it was available for store pickup, I am so impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Wherever you go I can meet you in CA haha, and I forgot to reply to your other response but I love union square too and eating at Cheesecake Factory up above Macy's lol!
> 
> I got the small raspberry Ava with shw [emoji7]



Argh!! Need pictures! that's so exciting! Was this today?

Yes love CA, we'll defo be back one day, we're due a trip. We had earthquakes in Palm Springs and Santa Barbara! Have a canvas in our living room of a beautiful landscape DH photographed in Yosemite. Happy days. We're doing a Texas road trip next spring!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> This made me laugh, what an image.  I wonder what stock be left, I would feel sorry for the left out bags/ wallets- they would truly be unwanted!
> 
> I too would be in a plane, I wonder which coast would be better, East or West!



Sign me up!


----------



## yenaj

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!




Credit cards smoking LOL you are the funniest!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!


Hahaha I KNOW!!! ...and stacked sales...oh fuhgettaboutitt!!! Game ON! LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> HAHA the images I'm getting are hysterical...inspecting bags for scratches and marks, getting the best deals and using coupons, debating on GHW vs SHW, the possibilities are endless
> 
> In other news I just got another pink bag...I love the ava satchel so much I had to have them in a mama and daughter pair
> 
> SOMEONE SEND ME TO BAG REHAB
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Ooooo YAY! I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Lol lol! I'd shop with you girls in a heartbeat! No second guessing and no right or wrong! Pure bliss.





DiamondsForever said:


> Girls I'm in with this shopping trip, get me on that plane...!
> Pink what did you get?! Omg if we come back to CA we HAVE to go shopping!






Pinkalicious said:


> Oh you know it! Lol! I keep staring at the pics I took of it on my phone for now. Wish it was available for store pickup, I am so impatient
> 
> your so cute
> 
> 
> Yes!! Wherever you go I can meet you in CA haha, and I forgot to reply to your other response but I love union square too and eating at Cheesecake Factory up above Macy's lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo YAY! I can't wait to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE CALIFORNIA , Me too I think it would be so much fun and San Francisco would be wonderful :buttercup:
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Can you imagine....all of us shopping in one place?!? I guarantee we would shut it down. Purses flying, credit cards smoking, purse swapping! It would be crazy fun! I'm in!!



they'd be calling security


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh you know it! Lol! I keep staring at the pics I took of it on my phone for now. Wish it was available for store pickup, I am so impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Wherever you go I can meet you in CA haha, and I forgot to reply to your other response but I love union square too and eating at Cheesecake Factory up above Macy's lol!
> 
> I got the small raspberry Ava with shw [emoji7]




I knew you'd cave!

Group shopping trip would be fun and dangerous! We'd all enable each other


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

MKbaglover said:


> This made me laugh, what an image.  I wonder what stock be left, I would feel sorry for the left out bags/ wallets- they would truly be unwanted!
> 
> I too would be in a plane, I wonder which coast would be better, East or West!



With this group the only thing left would be total crappola! If we don't want it, nobody will. Might as well send it back to the warehouse. We will scrutinize and run through that stock with a fine tooth comb LOL! We are not just bag buyers, we are bag lovers and if it ain't right we ain't buyin'. And none of us would pay retail.......coupons, discounts for scratches- they would hate us


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HesitantShopper said:


> they'd be calling security



Yep! Someone would be sitting in cuffs with a purse strap around their neck and  pieces of the SA's shirt and hair in their fist for trying to stop the bag buying process! It would be hilarious!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

We would could tag team shop for each other! I know melbo wants something in pale violet purple so if I see an unknown with said bag I could tackle her and maybe cdtracing could grab it. Cinthiaz only wants pebbled leather with silver hardware so I could put the bag offender her in a headlock and ubo22 could run away with it!! We are a darling group aren't we??


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We would could tag team shop for each other! I know melbo wants something in pale violet purple so if I see an unknown with said bag I could tackle her and maybe cdtracing could grab it. Cinthiaz only wants pebbled leather with silver hardware so I could put the bag offender her in a headlock and ubo22 could run away with it!! We are a darling group aren't we??



Lol, team work! Hehe


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Both coasts [emoji23] are there tpf meet ups? That would be so fun!



Tpf meet up i'm in


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We would could tag team shop for each other! I know melbo wants something in pale violet purple so if I see an unknown with said bag I could tackle her and maybe cdtracing could grab it. Cinthiaz only wants pebbled leather with silver hardware so I could put the bag offender her in a headlock and ubo22 could run away with it!! We are a darling group aren't we??


LOL!!! I vote you as the ringleader on this one! Save the crossbodies for me!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> LOL!!! I vote you as the ringleader on this one! Save the crossbodies for me!





Save the pink ones for me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Save the pink ones for me!


Got my eye on a raspberry w/ silver hw Cindy domed crossbody....need a good sale though!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We would could tag team shop for each other! I know melbo wants something in pale violet purple so if I see an unknown with said bag I could tackle her and maybe cdtracing could grab it. Cinthiaz only wants pebbled leather with silver hardware so I could put the bag offender her in a headlock and ubo22 could run away with it!! We are a darling group aren't we??


I used to be a sprinter, so would definitely get away with it FAST!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Got my eye on a raspberry w/ silver hw Cindy domed crossbody....need a good sale though!



That would be niiiice! Can't wait until you get her! I'll keep my eyes peeled for one on sale for you

My raspberry ava shipped and it's coming from Sacramento, wish UPS delivered on weekends but it will be here on Monday


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> That would be niiiice! Can't wait until you get her! I'll keep my eyes peeled for one on sale for you
> 
> My raspberry ava shipped and it's coming from Sacramento, wish UPS delivered on weekends but it will be here on Monday


Thanks girl!

Oooo can't wait to see some reveal pix! I'm loving that color!


----------



## ley2

@Pinkalicious, cant wait for the pic!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> My raspberry ava shipped and it's coming from Sacramento, wish UPS delivered on weekends but it will be here on Monday


oh this should be so nice! heck i'm excited to see it and it's not mine


----------



## DiamondsForever

hesitantshopper said:


> oh this should be so nice! Heck i'm excited to see it and it's not mine



+1!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!

I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368



Gorgeous! It's such a beautiful color! I'm sooo happy you got raspberry! How are you going to wear her? 
P. S. Congrats on your graduation &#127891;! I heard you weren't able to wear you Ava but will be using her in the future. Can't wait to see more mod shots! Comparison pics between your Avas? Only when you get the chance, of course &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368



Good grief that is sooooo cute!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368



I really like this color! Darn I wish Macy's had blush  I would've bought that Ava in a heartbeat . Can't wait to see more pics and mod shots!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! It's such a beautiful color! I'm sooo happy you got raspberry! How are you going to wear her?
> P. S. Congrats on your graduation &#127891;! I heard you weren't able to wear you Ava but will be using her in the future. Can't wait to see more mod shots! Comparison pics between your Avas? Only when you get the chance, of course &#128522;



thanks melbo!! i'm so happy i got her too!! i'm officially DONE with my MK collection (for now....) this is my first SHW MK so i'm over the moon...it's beautifuuuul. I tried wearing her xbody and since I'm only 5'3" it barely works, so it seems like mostly a shoulder bag. Def going to wear it xbody and with the longer strap. It lays perfectly against my side vs the medium ava. 

I will post some pics with raspberry ava, blush ava and blossom cindy!  

Btw to anyone looking for small ava Macys has it in BLOSSOM!!! (also navy, dark dune, black, raspberry).


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> thanks melbo!! i'm so happy i got her too!! i'm officially DONE with my MK collection (for now....) this is my first SHW MK so i'm over the moon...it's beautifuuuul. I tried wearing her xbody and since I'm only 5'3" it barely works, so it seems like mostly a shoulder bag. Def going to wear it xbody and with the longer strap. It lays perfectly against my side vs the medium ava.
> 
> I will post some pics with raspberry ava, blush ava and blossom cindy!
> 
> Btw to anyone looking for small ava Macys has it in BLOSSOM!!! (also navy, dark dune, black, raspberry).



I'm so glad raspberry was a keeper! I love love it, especially with the SHW.
It's good that Ava sits flush against your body. It makes her the perfect bag &#9786;&#128159;
I know what you mean about being done with MK. I'm on a ban again but perfectly content about it. &#128522;
There are still a few colors I would love to own (blush and blossom) but I'll take my time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Good grief that is sooooo cute!



it really is! im obsessed! feel like a barbie with this little bag haha 



TnC said:


> I really like this color! Darn I wish Macy's had blush  I would've bought that Ava in a heartbeat . Can't wait to see more pics and mod shots!!



they have blossom!! but i'll keep an eye out for blush for you, i know you've been wanting to get medium ava in blush on sale for awhile now! (which btw is so worth it, cant wait until you get one!)


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I'm so glad raspberry was a keeper! I love love it, especially with the SHW.
> It's good that Ava sits flush against your body. It makes her the perfect bag &#9786;&#128159;
> I know what you mean about being done with MK. I'm on a ban again but perfectly content about it. &#128522;
> There are still a few colors I would love to own (blush and blossom) but I'll take my time.



oh my gosh you have so much more restraint than me...i HAD to have blush, blossom, and raspberry all at once. lol, im done for a long time!!! going to live vicariously through you all now so dont tempt me


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> oh my gosh you have so much more restraint than me...i HAD to have blush, blossom, and raspberry all at once. lol, im done for a long time!!! going to live vicariously through you all now so dont tempt me



Lol, I bought one last bag and that was it! Those colors were worth breaking your ban. Enjoy! You totally deserve them!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368




Such a pretty color and so cute in that size. Any mod shots? I don't think either Ava is for me but I love looking at them!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Such a pretty color and so cute in that size. Any mod shots? I don't think either Ava is for me but I love looking at them!



it's such a cute little bag! i am quoting some mod shots that i posted earlier in the thread with the small ava in raspberry, but i will try to get some up soon of my new one..loving this bag so much. this is the first time ive had 2 of the same style. at least they are 2 diff sizes right? lol



Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2985989
> 
> View attachment 2985990
> 
> View attachment 2985991
> 
> 
> Saw the small Ava in raspberry today at Macy's. So cute! But too small for me, I'm happy with my medium size!




You're so funny. Too small for you didn't last long huh?! 

Looks good and hope it works for you!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> it's such a cute little bag! i am quoting some mod shots that i posted earlier in the thread with the small ava in raspberry, but i will try to get some up soon of my new one..loving this bag so much. this is the first time ive had 2 of the same style. at least they are 2 diff sizes right? lol




I have more than one in a couple styles. Lol. That's what happens when MK makes a nice style in fun colors


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368


LOVE this color!!!! Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> You're so funny. Too small for you didn't last long huh?!
> 
> Looks good and hope it works for you!



Haha I decided it looked better in the smaller version in a bright color and it was bigger than my RM mini mac...lol! any excuse to get it
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I decided it looked better in the smaller version in a bright color and it was bigger than my RM mini mac...lol! any excuse to get it
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I don't blame you at all! I think you're right


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)

Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.

Here are pics comparing the two!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690



So pretty!! I'm jealous haha. Are the short strap same length on both too?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690



You've got Raspberry Ava!!  love it hon, congratulations! You're right the raspberry and SHW is perfect on the small size for crossbody colour. 

I'm so jealous! mod shots will be great when you get a chance. What outfits will you wear Raspberry with? I love it with black and white.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> So pretty!! I'm jealous haha. Are the short strap same length on both too?




Do you mean the top handle? The small one has a smaller handle and the medium fits more comfortably on the crook of the arm since it's bigger.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> You've got Raspberry Ava!!  love it hon, congratulations! You're right the raspberry and SHW is perfect on the small size for crossbody colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous! mod shots will be great when you get a chance. What outfits will you wear Raspberry with? I love it with black and white.




Yes of course! I can't wait to wear her. I will likely wear her with casual outfits. I'm bringing her to Hawaii with me for sure so I can see it with dresses and shorts! Prints and florals and neutrals. In the mean time I will prob wear it with anything and everything like jeans!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690



These are sooo cute! nice to see the comparison too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes of course! I can't wait to wear her. I will likely wear her with casual outfits. I'm bringing her to Hawaii with me for sure so I can see it with dresses and shorts! Prints and florals and neutrals. In the mean time I will prob wear it with anything and everything like jeans!



Perfect colour for Hawaii!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690



Thank you soo much! Medium Ava with her little sister. So cute and adorable. Small Ava is PERFECT for a crossbody, is BIGGER than your RM, is a DIFFERENT size than your other Ava, and a totally DIFFERENT color. Ava is so versatile. Enjoy her! 
P. S. When you get the chance, could you upload your pics to size comparison thread, pretty please


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690



They are both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm absolutely smitten with both of my avas! I've never wanted more than one of the same style (unless you count Selma satchel and Selma messenger haha)
> 
> Raspberry with shw is perfect in the smaller version for a fun pop of color and blush with ghw is so classy and the perfect neutral. The blush ava looks pretty worn on the crook of the arm or as a shoulder bag, and I like the convenience of the crossbody option. Raspberry is def more of a crossbody or shoulder bag since it's small. I didn't have it on the last hole earlier so I changed it and it can be worn crossbody comfortably for me. The straps are the same length on the small and medium.
> 
> Here are pics comparing the two!
> 
> View attachment 3000684
> 
> View attachment 3000685
> 
> View attachment 3000687
> 
> View attachment 3000689
> 
> View attachment 3000690


So nice that you were able to get two colors you really love on a bag you adore.  I love the pop of raspberry on your small Ava.  Very nice for a smaller bag.  The blush Ava is also very classy and the color is beautiful.  Enjoy both of your beauties.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> These are sooo cute! nice to see the comparison too.



Aren't they?! I am obsessed! MK made the bag style of my dreams with this one. My pink family is now complete lol



DiamondsForever said:


> Perfect colour for Hawaii!



I agree! I won't be going until August but I will definitely use her before then. I think you need a raspberry now to add to your collection



melbo said:


> Thank you soo much! Medium Ava with her little sister. So cute and adorable. Small Ava is PERFECT for a crossbody, is BIGGER than your RM, is a DIFFERENT size than your other Ava, and a totally DIFFERENT color. Ava is so versatile. Enjoy her!
> P. S. When you get the chance, could you upload your pics to size comparison thread, pretty please



Yes I will post these there! I would not have gotten raspberry ava if everyone here did not push me to do it so I'm glad I caved haha. It's my only bright color in my collection now! Stepping out of my comfort zone slowly!



keishapie1973 said:


> They are both gorgeous!!!!



Thanks Keishapie! Now I join you and everyone else on the "just looking" bandwagon hehehe



ubo22 said:


> So nice that you were able to get two colors you really love on a bag you adore.  I love the pop of raspberry on your small Ava.  Very nice for a smaller bag.  The blush Ava is also very classy and the color is beautiful.  Enjoy both of your beauties.



Thanks ubo! I agree, I like the smaller pop of color since I am not used to bright bags yet. I was wearing both of them crossbody last night and was thinking, hmmm maybe I can wear both at the same time since I love them both.... but then blossom Cindy may get jealous so I won't do that

I'm officially crazy!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I agree! I won't be going until August but I will definitely use her before then. I think you need a raspberry now to add to your collection
> 
> 
> Thanks ubo! I agree, I like the smaller pop of color since I am not used to bright bags yet. I was wearing both of them crossbody last night and was thinking, hmmm maybe I can wear both at the same time since I love them both.... but then blossom Cindy may get jealous so I won't do that
> 
> I'm officially crazy!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I think you're quite right chick, will snap up Raspberry with SHW if I come across it. Can be used with summer brights and winter with monochrome outfits IMO so a great year round investment 

So jel re. Hawaii, have you been before?

We did two weeks on The Big Island and Oahu back in 2008/09 for New Year. Where will you visit? We loved it, just so far to go back from the UK. Its crazy, about 14 hr flying time!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368



CONGRATS!!!!!! I love her  Glad you decided to get her. Love that bright pop of color and Ava


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I think you're quite right chick, will snap up Raspberry with SHW if I come across it. Can be used with summer brights and winter with monochrome outfits IMO so a great year round investment
> 
> So jel re. Hawaii, have you been before?
> 
> We did two weeks on The Big Island and Oahu back in 2008/09 for New Year. Where will you visit? We loved it, just so far to go back from the UK. Its crazy, about 14 hr flying time!



Ahh 14 hours?! It's about a 5 hour flight for me since I am in CA. I have gone a few times before - to Oahu, Kauai, and Kona (Big Island). All islands are beautiful! I'm going back to Oahu, my family and I stay at the Navy rec center where it is about $70/night for a cottage on the beach...it is sooo nice to be close to the beach! I also enjoyed Kauai since it had more of a local feel to it with less tourists, but I'm looking forward to Oahu since I have not been since I was young, maybe about 11 years old!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! I love her  Glad you decided to get her. Love that bright pop of color and Ava



Thank you!! I honestly would not have gotten it if it wasn't sitting on that Macy's counter that day I went to get my blossom Cindy!! I loved raspberry in the Cindy style but did not want 2 Cindys. I could not get raspberry Ava out of my head since that day but you all convinced me to get her with the 25% off plus cash back...SOOOO happy! What about you, did you decide to keep the raspberry selma (or exchange it for one without scratches on the logo?)
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh 14 hours?! It's about a 5 hour flight for me since I am in CA. I have gone a few times before - to Oahu, Kauai, and Kona (Big Island). All islands are beautiful! I'm going back to Oahu, my family and I stay at the Navy rec center where it is about $70/night for a cottage on the beach...it is sooo nice to be close to the beach! I also enjoyed Kauai since it had more of a local feel to it with less tourists, but I'm looking forward to Oahu since I have not been since I was young, maybe about 11 years old!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



So jealous! Born and raised in Hawaii over here  haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## 2 stars

Pinkalicious said:


> Raspberry Ava came!!!! She was wrapped so nicely and came in a good sized box! The box was all banged up but luckily Ava wasn't hurt during the trip. The small Ava is just adorable. Will def get use out of this bag. Officially all pinked out!
> 
> I can't capture the true color of it but it's the most vibrant pink! I will try to take some pics in diff lighting later
> View attachment 3000365
> 
> View attachment 3000367
> 
> View attachment 3000368



Soo pretty  
Raspberry is my favorite MK color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> So jealous! Born and raised in Hawaii over here  haven't been there in awhile.



Nice!! What island are you from?? Would love to hear recs on things to do in Oahu if you know any! Where do you live now?


----------



## Pinkalicious

From Michael Kors' twitter...white ava!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> From Michael Kors' twitter...white ava!
> 
> View attachment 3001271



So gorgeous! Could you imagine then potential denim transfer...?!ullhair:


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> So gorgeous! Could you imagine then potential denim transfer...?!ullhair:



Yes what a nightmare! The lightest I'll go is blossom and blush, I already have mini heart attacks when I wear blossom. I just enjoy white bags from pictures and that's enough to appease my craving!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes what a nightmare! The lightest I'll go is blossom and blush, I already have mini heart attacks when I wear blossom. I just enjoy white bags from pictures and that's enough to appease my craving!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Love ur Avas. How do u compare the inside capacity of the medium Selma messenger and the small Ava?


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> From Michael Kors' twitter...white ava!
> 
> View attachment 3001271




WHAT. WHAT. WHAT. *faints* WHAAAAAAT!!!
This has messed my plans up lol I was literally going to get my bags tomorrow. Sighhh

Btw your bag is stunnnnnning!!! Congrats love!


----------



## weibandy

yenaj said:


> Do you ladies think this scarf would look good wrapped on the handle of my blush Ava? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2989992
> 
> View attachment 2989993




It looks like it is going to be amazing!  can you post a pic when you get it tied on?  Love to see the look


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Love ur Avas. How do u compare the inside capacity of the medium Selma messenger and the small Ava?



Ooh good idea, I'll take some comparison pics tonight! Messenger is wider and seems to fit more since there is more wiggle room. But I will take some pics tonight..I'm a bit curious myself


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> WHAT. WHAT. WHAT. *faints* WHAAAAAAT!!!
> This has messed my plans up lol I was literally going to get my bags tomorrow. Sighhh
> 
> Btw your bag is stunnnnnning!!! Congrats love!



Ahhh I thought you were going to go today, I was so excited to see what you ended up with after all of the debating LOL. My memory has been bad lately, but I think I remember you said dark khaki sutton, OW sutton, luggage tote, and blossom messenger? Or am I totally off haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Love ur Avas. How do u compare the inside capacity of the medium Selma messenger and the small Ava?




I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.









This is Ava with all contents inside:


Struggled to fit everything in at first:


But finally worked!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3001873
> 
> View attachment 3001874
> 
> View attachment 3001875
> 
> View attachment 3001876
> 
> This is Ava with all contents inside:
> View attachment 3001877
> 
> Struggled to fit everything in at first:
> View attachment 3001880
> 
> But finally worked!
> View attachment 3001881
> 
> View attachment 3001882




Thank you so much! You are awesome! This is the best help I have recieved so far on this forum  couldn't be better!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you so much! You are awesome! This is the best help I have recieved so far on this forum  couldn't be better!




Happy to help!! It's really not a problem, I love playing with my bags and taking pics haha!! I was so curious too. The small Ava does expand a tiny bit if you unsnap the side snaps but not much, so I think I will keep them snapped shut. I can't wait to use her!!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy to help!! It's really not a problem, I love playing with my bags and taking pics haha!! I was so curious too. The small Ava does expand a tiny bit if you unsnap the side snaps but not much, so I think I will keep them snapped shut. I can't wait to use her!!




Lucky u. I wish I had bought that from Macys sale  I bought the selma studded messenger in watermelon when as it was half price. But I cancelled, I wasn't sure if I really wanted that color. I love the wallet in that color but not sure of selma. Wish had thought of the Ava...o well.. Will wait from some other sale. Bloomingdales only has the medium size and macys only has the small. I don't know where else to find the small Ava in raspberry


----------



## luzpenne

Pinkalicious said:


> I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3001873
> 
> View attachment 3001874
> 
> View attachment 3001875
> 
> View attachment 3001876
> 
> This is Ava with all contents inside:
> View attachment 3001877
> 
> Struggled to fit everything in at first:
> View attachment 3001880
> 
> But finally worked!
> View attachment 3001881
> 
> View attachment 3001882



Good comparison!  Love your blush wallet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh 14 hours?! It's about a 5 hour flight for me since I am in CA. I have gone a few times before - to Oahu, Kauai, and Kona (Big Island). All islands are beautiful! I'm going back to Oahu, my family and I stay at the Navy rec center where it is about $70/night for a cottage on the beach...it is sooo nice to be close to the beach! I also enjoyed Kauai since it had more of a local feel to it with less tourists, but I'm looking forward to Oahu since I have not been since I was young, maybe about 11 years old!!



70$?! a night? omg. wow. awesome deal there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> From Michael Kors' twitter...white ava!
> 
> View attachment 3001271



Looks gorgeous ! but no way would i want that headache ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3001873
> 
> View attachment 3001874
> 
> View attachment 3001875
> 
> View attachment 3001876
> 
> This is Ava with all contents inside:
> View attachment 3001877
> 
> Struggled to fit everything in at first:
> View attachment 3001880
> 
> But finally worked!
> View attachment 3001881
> 
> View attachment 3001882



really useful shots! still lovin' that Ava! perfect size for me in a small.


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh I thought you were going to go today, I was so excited to see what you ended up with after all of the debating LOL. My memory has been bad lately, but I think I remember you said dark khaki sutton, OW sutton, luggage tote, and blossom messenger? Or am I totally off haha




I was going to but now I want to see the OW Ava lol! I also saw the nude/white/peanut selma and fell in love, so I want that messenger instead. I'm so indecisive, it's ridiculous. All these neutrals are driving me insane lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Lucky u. I wish I had bought that from Macys sale  I bought the selma studded messenger in watermelon when as it was half price. But I cancelled, I wasn't sure if I really wanted that color. I love the wallet in that color but not sure of selma. Wish had thought of the Ava...o well.. Will wait from some other sale. Bloomingdales only has the medium size and macys only has the small. I don't know where else to find the small Ava in raspberry



I am sure Macys will have another sale soon! Are you leaning towards a small or medium? Macys also came out with lots of colors for the small. The website has BLOSSOM!! I got excited when I saw that even though I have blossom cindy. It's just a pretty color. Also they have navy with GHW which I thought looked reallyyyyyy classy! I would love a navy one but that's def being crazy.



luzpenne said:


> Good comparison!  Love your blush wallet.



thank you! i love her!!



HesitantShopper said:


> really useful shots! still lovin' that Ava! perfect size for me in a small.



yes! do you think your large jet set xbody fits more or just about the same? 
you should get ava during the next macys sale 



yenaj said:


> I was going to but now I want to see the OW Ava lol! I also saw the nude/white/peanut selma and fell in love, so I want that messenger instead. I'm so indecisive, it's ridiculous. All these neutrals are driving me insane lol!



hahaha!! i knew you were going to change your mind. i havent seen the nude/white/peanut selma messenger but that sounds amazing. i havent seen white ava anywhere yet but it seems like they are releasing new colors in it all the time.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3001873
> 
> View attachment 3001874
> 
> View attachment 3001875
> 
> View attachment 3001876
> 
> This is Ava with all contents inside:
> View attachment 3001877
> 
> Struggled to fit everything in at first:
> View attachment 3001880
> 
> But finally worked!
> View attachment 3001881
> 
> View attachment 3001882



Love all the comparison pics! I love playing with my bags too. I have a photobucket dedicated to all my bags which has hundreds right now lol. I'm slightly regretting not getting at least Ava in dark dune. I hope there will be more upcoming memorial weekend sales besides the current MK one!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I was going to but now I want to see the OW Ava lol! I also saw the nude/white/peanut selma and fell in love, so I want that messenger instead. I'm so indecisive, it's ridiculous. All these neutrals are driving me insane lol!



That messenger is sooo lovely! Can you get it in London? Really looking forward to seeing pictures. The weather is meant to get better this weekend for the London area! Finally


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Love all the comparison pics! I love playing with my bags too. I have a photobucket dedicated to all my bags which has hundreds right now lol. I'm slightly regretting not getting at least Ava in dark dune. I hope there will be more upcoming memorial weekend sales besides the current MK one!!




Hahah I wanna see that photobucket album! I have pics scattered throughout my devices and computer, so funny..

30% off is a sweet deal though! Can you call around and get one shipped to you?? I'm obsessed with Ava in any color, tbh and dark dune is also one of my faves. I say go for it! Life is too short hehe


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahah I wanna see that photobucket album! I have pics scattered throughout my devices and computer, so funny..
> 
> 30% off is a sweet deal though! Can you call around and get one shipped to you?? I'm obsessed with Ava in any color, tbh and dark dune is also one of my faves. I say go for it! Life is too short hehe



OMG you're a bad influence haha. After reading your comment I was like hmm let me just call my closest MK. So I did and found out their Ava satchels are not part of the sale  I was bummed haha. But at least they have it in stock so I can check them out and take pics with it LOL #thestruggleisreal. It's funny because my pearl grey Selma just got delivered (will post pics later) and I'm already ready to purchase another MK if it was a good price!


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> OMG you're a bad influence haha. After reading your comment I was like hmm let me just call my closest MK. So I did and found out their Ava satchels are not part of the sale  I was bummed haha. But at least they have it in stock so I can check them out and take pics with it LOL #thestruggleisreal. It's funny because my pearl grey Selma just got delivered (will post pics later) and I'm already ready to purchase another MK if it was a good price!



Hahahahahha I was so hoping they were on sale too


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> OMG you're a bad influence haha. After reading your comment I was like hmm let me just call my closest MK. So I did and found out their Ava satchels are not part of the sale  I was bummed haha. But at least they have it in stock so I can check them out and take pics with it LOL #thestruggleisreal. It's funny because my pearl grey Selma just got delivered (will post pics later) and I'm already ready to purchase another MK if it was a good price!



aww what a bummer, but good to know you are not missing out!

oooh you got a pearl gray selma?? nice!! i actually got my medium ava for full price and haven't regretted it, but the feeling of getting one on sale is extra special

i got my blush wallet and dark dune selma full price too but other than those everything else was bought on sale! the wait will be worth it once you get your ava most definitely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> yes! do you think your large jet set xbody fits more or just about the same?
> you should get ava during the next macys sale



I honestly have no idea.. how do the genuine dimensions compare? i know when i picked up an Ava in store it seemed bigger than my JS x-body? definitely wider?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I took some pics and compared the capacity of small Ava to Selma messenger, Ava is taller but more narrow and they seem to fit about the same amount. At first I couldn't get everything into the messenger as easily but after some rearranging I was able to fit the same stuff as I put into the Ava. I would say these are as much as you can stuff into each bag, with the exception of smaller things like lipstick, tissues, pens, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3001873
> 
> View attachment 3001874
> 
> View attachment 3001875
> 
> View attachment 3001876
> 
> This is Ava with all contents inside:
> View attachment 3001877
> 
> Struggled to fit everything in at first:
> View attachment 3001880
> 
> But finally worked!
> View attachment 3001881
> 
> View attachment 3001882


Great comparison pix! Thanks!


----------



## Ackm

I wish there r more n more color coming out for this style


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Ohh girls since getting the email I just really want the Ava! I wish it had more colour choice though! I do like the dark dune.... I current wear a large navy Selma. Contents wise would I be able to fit all my stuff in the medium?!


----------



## keishapie1973

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Ohh girls since getting the email I just really want the Ava! I wish it had more colour choice though! I do like the dark dune.... I current wear a large navy Selma. Contents wise would I be able to fit all my stuff in the medium?!



No. From the pictures shown, it appears that the medium Ava holds less than the medium Selma.....


----------



## melbo

Is it me or does this look like a large Ava? 
"Michael Kors Summer 2015 collection"


----------



## bagsncakes

melbo said:


> Is it me or does this look like a large Ava?
> "Michael Kors Summer 2015 collection"




Surely looks like the medium. Let's see what the others have to say..


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> Surely looks like the medium. Let's see what the others have to say..



True! Maybe the model's tiny, lol &#128513;


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Is it me or does this look like a large Ava?
> "Michael Kors Summer 2015 collection"



Def looks like the medium to me, the small is small i have seen both sizes irl.


----------



## TnC

Maybe because the model is suuuuper skinny LOL. But wow I'm still in love with Ava haha.


----------



## melbo

TnC said:


> Maybe because the model is suuuuper skinny LOL. But wow I'm still in love with Ava haha.



Loool I thought the same. The bag is so gorgeous though &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

TnC said:


> Maybe because the model is suuuuper skinny LOL. But wow I'm still in love with Ava haha.



her weight seems okay? i think it's her height.. she is likely very tall like most models which skews perspectives. 

I have the opposite problem, super small so i make everything look big lol


----------



## TnC

HesitantShopper said:


> her weight seems okay? i think it's her height.. she is likely very tall like most models which skews perspectives.
> 
> I have the opposite problem, super small so i make everything look big lol



I'm sure her weight is okay. Just meant that she looks skinny and tall that it makes the bag look big. I'm like you I'm also small and I make small bags look kind of big haha. That's why I don't bother with the mod shots on the websites because that's not how they would look on me &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

TnC said:


> I'm sure her weight is okay. Just meant that she looks skinny and tall that it makes the bag look big. I'm like you I'm also small and I make small bags look kind of big haha. That's why I don't bother with the mod shots on the websites because that's not how they would look on me &#128522;



It's hard because people will be like oh, this bag isn't that big on me it's like a giant lol The mod shots average seem to be 5'9 ha ha.. i'm only 5'2.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> It's hard because people will be like oh, this bag isn't that big on me it's like a giant lol The mod shots average seem to be 5'9 ha ha.. i'm only 5'2.



Haha I'm only 5'3" so we're about the same! I posted some mod pics with the medium Ava earlier in this thread and it def looks bigger on me.  But in person there is still not that much space in it as I would like. Small ava is SUPER small. If I didn't love raspberry SHW so much I would return it haha, it's just about as small as medium selma messenger. I just tell myself at least it's not like mini selma messenger..I really don't have use for that bag as cute as it is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I'm only 5'3" so we're about the same! I posted some mod pics with the medium Ava earlier in this thread and it def looks bigger on me.  But in person there is still not that much space in it as I would like. Small ava is SUPER small. If I didn't love raspberry SHW so much I would return it haha, it's just about as small as medium selma messenger. I just tell myself at least it's not like mini selma messenger..I really don't have use for that bag as cute as it is.



Yes, the small Ava is small but i find it suits me.. i am a very light carrier... i mean with the exception of winter i can fit all my dailies into a JS x-body .. come winter i need somewhat bigger to carry my heavy gloves...


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Just ordered my medium dark dune Ava very excited as I only own a navy and blush bag currently


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just ordered my medium dark dune Ava very excited as I only own a navy and blush bag currently



Hey Cutiekitty! 

Congratulations on your order! How exciting. Looking forward to seeing pictures when Ava arrives. Which Blush bag have you got? Did you keep your pale pink jet set crossbody?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just ordered my medium dark dune Ava very excited as I only own a navy and blush bag currently


Congrats!! Dark dune is a great color and ava is a winner! I am curious to see the blush bag too, please post pics


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Yes, the small Ava is small but i find it suits me.. i am a very light carrier... i mean with the exception of winter i can fit all my dailies into a JS x-body .. come winter i need somewhat bigger to carry my heavy gloves...



I am having 2nd thoughts about keeping small ava..it's one of those bags where you know that you just have to keep it cuz you love the color/style but it's so impractical because it's so small and I only need 1 small bag (peanut selma messenger). I never reach for raspberry, but I'm hoping this is because I'm studying for the bar and I haven't really left my house. Something tells me not to let it go though, so I think I will listen to my instinct!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Hey Cutiekitty!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your order! How exciting. Looking forward to seeing pictures when Ava arrives. Which Blush bag have you got? Did you keep your pale pink jet set crossbody?




Heya, yes that's the one oops not blush pale pink you're right. And yes I still have it, depending on how much I love the Ava I may be looking to sell my navy Selma. I'm not 100% yet on what I'll be doing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Just ordered my medium dark dune Ava very excited as I only own a navy and blush bag currently



This should be lovely! cannot wait to see.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I am having 2nd thoughts about keeping small ava..it's one of those bags where you know that you just have to keep it cuz you love the color/style but it's so impractical because it's so small and I only need 1 small bag (peanut selma messenger). I never reach for raspberry, but I'm hoping this is because I'm studying for the bar and I haven't really left my house. Something tells me not to let it go though, so I think I will listen to my instinct!



I understand, i have skipped bags because while i do like them they won't be used nor are practical for me.

If your that deep in serious studying perhaps give it a bit more time, it maybe harder to see it's purpose at the moment. Best of luck with your bar exams!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Its tempting me into all 3 hon! Really no warranty if you buy from SFL?!
> 
> Have to say I've regretted not buying into Raspberry when I had the chance at Christmas. Very tempted if more Raspberry with SHW comes out.




Ooooohh yeah grey area that. Don't forget my selfridges problem and yeah MK can do repairs but at a cost!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

HesitantShopper said:


> This should be lovely! cannot wait to see.




I'm hoping tomorrow's the day. But disappointed it wasn't today seeing as I paid £20 for delivery....


----------



## paula3boys

I saw baby raspberry today. So cute but way impractical for me. I'll admire it from afar so I can save for other styles I'll use   I like look of it though


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> I saw baby raspberry today. So cute but way impractical for me. I'll admire it from afar so I can save for other styles I'll use   I like look of it though



haha that's my dilemma right now.. it's too cute to return. half of me is thinking it's too pricey for the size since it's about the same capacity as selma medium messenger and i got that one for wayyy less than baby ava on sale


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> haha that's my dilemma right now.. it's too cute to return. half of me is thinking it's too pricey for the size since it's about the same capacity as selma medium messenger and i got that one for wayyy less than baby ava on sale




Maybe return and wait for clearance? Lol


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Maybe return and wait for clearance? Lol




I saw a medium raspberry at Bloomingdales I think it's a way better size than the small hopefully they will have a sake for those who want her


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> haha that's my dilemma right now.. it's too cute to return. half of me is thinking it's too pricey for the size since it's about the same capacity as selma medium messenger and i got that one for wayyy less than baby ava on sale




Get the medium raspberry at Bloomingdales .. Look for a coupon [emoji4] and return small


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Get the medium raspberry at Bloomingdales .. Look for a coupon [emoji4] and return small



I like the small pop of color that the small one gives...so I will keep her for now


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I like the small pop of color that the small one gives...so I will keep her for now



I think that you should keep her and enjoy her. Take the tags off and stop torturing yourself. It's a gorgeous bag in a beautiful color. You're just not used to color. It's best to start with a small bag and Ava fits that need. Yes, you could probably wait a couple months, and get it heavily discounted but I'd rather have those months of knowing that I own this bag and using it. It's no guarantee that you can get your hands on it later.....


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I like the small pop of color that the small one gives...so I will keep her for now



Well then take those tags off and enjoy!!!  She is really prettyv


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I think that you should keep her and enjoy her. Take the tags off and stop torturing yourself. It's a gorgeous bag in a beautiful color. You're just not used to color. It's best to start with a small bag and Ava fits that need. Yes, you could probably wait a couple months, and get it heavily discounted but I'd rather have those months of knowing that I own this bag and using it. It's no guarantee that you can get your hands on it later.....







smileydimples said:


> Well then take those tags off and enjoy!!!  She is really prettyv




You both are absolutely right. Keeping the tag on does make me go crazy!!! I overthink every single purchase lol, to the point where I end up returning and then regretting. This color makes me happy [emoji7]


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I still don't have my bag  this is rubbish for £20 delivery


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I still don't have my bag  this is rubbish for £20 delivery



You're kidding?! That's so disappointing 

Did they say why?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> You're kidding?! That's so disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say why?




I've not chased it up. Hoping that it will show up tomorrow


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I've not chased it up. Hoping that it will show up tomorrow



Fingers crossed chick


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I still don't have my bag  this is rubbish for £20 delivery




You should complain for a discount!!!!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Pinkalicious said:


> You should complain for a discount!!!!




I have emailed the boutique to see what they say


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I have emailed the boutique to see what they say



Keep us posted. Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow without any more delay!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Keep us posted. Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow without any more delay!




It's at home waiting for me to come home from work!!! Too excited


----------



## happy1908

Would love to see a pic when you get it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> It's at home waiting for me to come home from work!!! Too excited



Oo pics please!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Oo pics please!




Here it is. In love with the shape and everything but I'm just wondering can someone confirm this is a medium...? Seems smaller... I don't know because there aren't any retails tags on just the care card.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Scare over. She is deffo the medium I'm in love


----------



## Cutiekitty92




----------



## TnC

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681



She's beautiful!! How do you like it? I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681



Yay she arrived!!

Such a lovely shape and colour hon! Are you pleased? So so pretty.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681



Lovely! hope your happy with it.


----------



## Minkette

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681


Looks great on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681



Yes definitely the medium!! Looks great on you! Love dark dune and ava


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Thanks everyone yeah it's a really decent size. Going from a large Selma to this will be a little hard but I think I will be okay


----------



## melbo

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681



Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3012679
> View attachment 3012680
> View attachment 3012681


 
Such a pretty color on a pretty bag.  Thanks for the mod shots...looking good.  Congrats on your purchase!  



Cutiekitty92 said:


> Thanks everyone yeah it's a really decent size. Going from a large Selma to this will be a little hard but I think I will be okay


 
That would be my problem, too.  I know a medium Ava would still not work for me size-wise.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty color on a pretty bag.  Thanks for the mod shots...looking good.  Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my problem, too.  I know a medium Ava would still not work for me size-wise.




The weight of this bag compared to a Selma though is fantastic. It's so lightweight with also a softer saffiano leather. About to transfer my content of my Selma to the Ava


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> The weight of this bag compared to a Selma though is fantastic. It's so lightweight with also a softer saffiano leather. About to transfer my content of my Selma to the Ava


Sounds similar in weight to the Sutton.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Happy with the size so far!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

My purse, make up bag, bus key card, tissues, two sets of keys, box of cigs and a lighter. Enough for my everyday stuffs!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please can someone help, does Ava always come with the MK charm?  I have come across one but it has no charm in it.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

trefusisgirl said:


> Please can someone help, does Ava always come with the MK charm?  I have come across one but it has no charm in it.




It should do. Mine did and it is always pictured with one


----------



## trefusisgirl

Thanks for your help. I am in love with Ava and she is next on my list to buy.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks for your help. I am in love with Ava and she is next on my list to buy.




Deffo go for it. It doesn't disappoint. I love it so much I'm selling my Selma. Ava medium is just the perfect size. Compact yet enough to fit all your bits needed in and it's such a classic chic style!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cutiekitty92 said:


> View attachment 3013894
> 
> 
> My purse, make up bag, bus key card, tissues, two sets of keys, box of cigs and a lighter. Enough for my everyday stuffs!



Glad you got it sorted, i find at first with a new bag i am rather fumble like.


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks for your help. I am in love with Ava and she is next on my list to buy.




It is the best! I have medium and small, both have diff functions and looks what color and size are u leaning towards?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Deffo go for it. It doesn't disappoint. I love it so much I'm selling my Selma. Ava medium is just the perfect size. Compact yet enough to fit all your bits needed in and it's such a classic chic style!



Oh wow which Selma are you selling chick?! So happy for you that Ava is a keeper! I was looking at them yesterday but I'm trying to be good for a little while...Ava certainly looks like you can carry a great amount of things!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh wow which Selma are you selling chick?! So happy for you that Ava is a keeper! I was looking at them yesterday but I'm trying to be good for a little while...Ava certainly looks like you can carry a great amount of things!




My navy large as I have no need for it anymore now my Ava will be my every day bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> My navy large as I have no need for it anymore now my Ava will be my every day bag!



How exciting! So lovely when you find a bag that you just bond with straight away like that. I'm the same with my medium blush selma. Was instant love! Ate you still enjoying PP?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> How exciting! So lovely when you find a bag that you just bond with straight away like that. I'm the same with my medium blush selma. Was instant love! Ate you still enjoying PP?




Well as sad as it is I don't change my bags at all so once I was back from holiday it went straight into dust bag and in a draw


----------



## keishapie1973

Cutiekitty92 said:


> My navy large as I have no need for it anymore now my Ava will be my every day bag!







Cutiekitty92 said:


> Well as sad as it is I don't change my bags at all so once I was back from holiday it went straight into dust bag and in a draw




I'm really trying to adopt this mindset. I would love to only have 3-4 bags but I keep going over. I've been selling some. I already know of two bags that I want for fall, so, I'm looking to sell a couple of the ones that I have. It's such a difficult decision....[emoji16]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm really trying to adopt this mindset. I would love to only have 3-4 bags but I keep going over. I've been selling some. I already know of two bags that I want for fall, so, I'm looking to sell a couple of the ones that I have. It's such a difficult decision....[emoji16]




It really is hard. I have all of my bag bases covered so far. I've been selling bags in order to fund all the new MKs I got in the past few months.. The only one I haven't been using lately is large black Colette but I know I'll use her in the future. It's so hard to pare down the collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> It really is hard. I have all of my bag bases covered so far. I've been selling bags in order to fund all the new MKs I got in the past few months.. The only one I haven't been using lately is large black Colette but I know I'll use her in the future. It's so hard to pare down the collection!




Yes, definitely keep your black Colette. I don't carry black bags in the spring/ summer but they will be heavily rotated during the colder months......[emoji3]


----------



## Cutiekitty92

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm really trying to adopt this mindset. I would love to only have 3-4 bags but I keep going over. I've been selling some. I already know of two bags that I want for fall, so, I'm looking to sell a couple of the ones that I have. It's such a difficult decision....[emoji16]




This is why I really try to keep to colours that will carry me all the way through the seasons. I'm usually a brown bag girl but with my MK's I've had pale pink, navy and dark dune so far. Navy is okay but for summer summer I think I wouldn't want to carry it. As for pale pink that was just for my holiday and haven't used it since. I wish the Ava came in brown if it did I may have to purchase it eventually.....


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, definitely keep your black Colette. I don't carry black bags in the spring/ summer but they will be heavily rotated during the colder months......[emoji3]


I tried to explain this to my husband but he didn't get it.  I think assumed I was wanting a whole selection of  new "winter" only handbags and separate sets for each season.  I was simply justifying why I hadn't used the back and white bag that I bought recently and why my navy selma hasn't been used in a while!! I could easily buy 4/5 for each season but I wouldn't rotate them enough to justify it and I couldn't afford to keep it up.  I have neutral colours that will cross all seasons, like deep pink, chili etc.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Since I took some mod pics with Riley I decided to take some with small Ava for those interested. This bag is so cute!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017896
> 
> View attachment 3017897
> 
> 
> Since I took some mod pics with Riley I decided to take some with small Ava for those interested. This bag is so cute!!!



Super cute on you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017896
> 
> View attachment 3017897
> 
> 
> Since I took some mod pics with Riley I decided to take some with small Ava for those interested. This bag is so cute!!!



Ava is stunning in Raspberry! :okay: you defo did the right thing keeping her hon!


----------



## keishapie1973

I think you made the right choice getting the small Ava in a vibrant color. It looks fantastic in raspberry.....


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017896
> 
> View attachment 3017897
> 
> 
> Since I took some mod pics with Riley I decided to take some with small Ava for those interested. This bag is so cute!!!



Super cute! Small is perfect for that pop of color! &#128149;


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017896
> 
> View attachment 3017897
> 
> 
> Since I took some mod pics with Riley I decided to take some with small Ava for those interested. This bag is so cute!!!


Since I now own a a Raspberry item I can now appreciate how lovely this bag is in real life- it is beautiful, it looks good as a crossbody on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Thanks gals! This is my favorite little bag at the moment. Peanut messenger has to take the backseat since she's been getting too much attention. I love that you can dress up raspberry ava or dress her down. She's fun, and I think my only bag that is a bright color lol.


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks gals! This is my favorite little bag at the moment. Peanut messenger has to take the backseat since she's been getting too much attention. I love that you can dress up raspberry ava or dress her down. She's fun, and I think my only bag that is a bright color lol.



I want to see blush Ava in action LOL. Raspberry is pretty too. I think I might want blush and dark dune Ava hahaha.


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> I want to see blush Ava in action LOL. Raspberry is pretty too. I think I might want blush and dark dune Ava hahaha.



I want blush medium Ava too.... I am tempted to order it from Lord and Taylor since its a new item and that way I save tax and 25 percent off ... but I am scared to order from them


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I want to see blush Ava in action LOL. Raspberry is pretty too. I think I might want blush and dark dune Ava hahaha.



omg i forgot about blush ava since i've been busy with my new bags haha YIKES.. she was brand new just a few months ago and i haven't even taken her out yet. i don't know how you can't get both blush and dark dune ava, this little bag is so functional and different!



smileydimples said:


> I want blush medium Ava too.... I am tempted to order it from Lord and Taylor since its a new item and that way I save tax and 25 percent off ... but I am scared to order from them



that's a great deal! i got blush ava for full price eeeeek, but i couldnt resist


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I want blush medium Ava too.... I am tempted to order it from Lord and Taylor since its a new item and that way I save tax and 25 percent off ... but I am scared to order from them



Both times I ordered from L&T they did a great job packaging their bags. The only problem is when you want to return something, just don't use the return label that they give you, pay for postage and get the tracking yourself with USPS so that you can easily track it. Then you can call them if you don't get the refund right away. But hopefully you will love ava and won't have to return her


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> I want blush medium Ava too.... I am tempted to order it from Lord and Taylor since its a new item and that way I save tax and 25 percent off ... but I am scared to order from them



Me too!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Both times I ordered from L&T they did a great job packaging their bags. The only problem is when you want to return something, just don't use the return label that they give you, pay for postage and get the tracking yourself with USPS so that you can easily track it. Then you can call them if you don't get the refund right away. But hopefully you will love ava and won't have to return her





Great to know!!! I am never ordered from them so nice to know its okay




TnC said:


> Me too!



We should  it was either going to be ava or the messager studded...but Ava is soooo yummy


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Medium Ava blush is in stock at Neiman Marcus online $298 with $50 off any $200 purchase making it $248 woot


----------



## Pinkalicious

Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!


Yeah I was wondering how the top would be...especially with a bag that you would carry everyday. I'm sure you'll be able to find another pretty bag in Blush...I have no doubts. lol


----------



## TnC

Oh no  that's what I was wondering about the flap. I still love blush Ava though. But I think I'm still deciding on small or medium. Maybe blush Selma would be perfect for you?


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!



I thought I quoted you haha. Anyway my response ^ was for you hehe


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I thought I quoted you haha. Anyway my response ^ was for you hehe




I was hoping the flap would be a stronger magnetic closure but it takes a bit of effort to close it and it doesn't look good with the flap unsnapped   plus if I was constantly pressing the flap down and struggling to close it I would think it would get dirty easily in blush! Hopefully I won't lose much if I sell on eBay..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!



What about Blush Selma? Its finally available in the US now!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> What about Blush Selma? Its finally available in the US now!




I saw the blush medium sutton today at nordstroms and I didn't really like it. Im liking the e/w Hamilton but haven't seen it in blush in person, think I'm liking it more in electric blue. Im not sure if I will like the Hamilton cuz I'm not used to not having a crossbody option. Hopefully I can just sell blush Ava soon! I'll just enjoy raspberry Ava for now (and peanut Riley!).. Sometimes my head hurts from overthinking my bag collection lol does this happen to anyone else?!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the blush medium sutton today at nordstroms and I didn't really like it. Im liking the e/w Hamilton but haven't seen it in blush in person, think I'm liking it more in electric blue. Im not sure if I will like the Hamilton cuz I'm not used to not having a crossbody option. Hopefully I can just sell blush Ava soon! I'll just enjoy raspberry Ava for now (and peanut Riley!).. Sometimes my head hurts from overthinking my bag collection lol does this happen to anyone else?!


Yes!! My head hurts right now !! &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;darn you purses


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yes!! My head hurts right now !! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]darn you purses




Lol we are so alike! I'm looking at my collection and feel like it's missing a bright color. My only "colors" are blossom and raspberry. I have lots of neutrals that are similar to each other.. 2 peanuts, dark dune, 2 black. I think I should hold off on another neutral like blush as pretty as it is. I have my blush wallet that will tide me over for now haha


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Lol we are so alike! I'm looking at my collection and feel like it's missing a bright color. My only "colors" are blossom and raspberry. I have lots of neutrals that are similar to each other.. 2 peanuts, dark dune, 2 black. I think I should hold off on another neutral like blush as pretty as it is. I have my blush wallet that will tide me over for now haha



Yes we are &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; yes get some bright colors in there you can use blush wallet in your bright handbags ... Blush is real neautral for me but I don't own a lot ... We'll wait maybe I own a few lol


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Lol we are so alike! I'm looking at my collection and feel like it's missing a bright color. My only "colors" are blossom and raspberry. I have lots of neutrals that are similar to each other.. 2 peanuts, dark dune, 2 black. I think I should hold off on another neutral like blush as pretty as it is. I have my blush wallet that will tide me over for now haha




You need sapphire or electric blue!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> You need sapphire or electric blue!



aghhh i know, im sooo boring with my bag colors, i need to branch out more


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> aghhh i know, im sooo boring with my bag colors, i need to branch out more



I heard a little birdie tell me Ava small will come out soon in electric blue  &#128521; 
I know the bag drives you crazy I still say small sutton is your girl and a great price or an electric blue Cindy since you love your Cindy so much


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I heard a little birdie tell me Ava small will come out soon in electric blue  &#128521;
> I know the bag drives you crazy I still say small sutton is your girl and a great price or an electric blue Cindy since you love your Cindy so much



 i think im gonna go for electric blue e/w hamilton. i just love the extra gold hardware against the electric blue! it's so vibrant  i love little raspberry ava though..for anyone pondering the ava I still think it was a great purchase (on sale!) cuz it's so different looking and fun!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!





Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the blush medium sutton today at nordstroms and I didn't really like it. Im liking the e/w Hamilton but haven't seen it in blush in person, think I'm liking it more in electric blue. Im not sure if I will like the Hamilton cuz I'm not used to not having a crossbody option. Hopefully I can just sell blush Ava soon! I'll just enjoy raspberry Ava for now (and peanut Riley!).. Sometimes my head hurts from overthinking my bag collection lol does this happen to anyone else?!



Haha, I over think all the time! Sounds like you should sell Ava and then reassess your options. The sale of Ava could fund a colourful bag? Id go for more colour too if we had CA weather! its funny how its possible to love a colour in one style but not like it so much in another. Your Blush wallet will go with all your brights very nicely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I heard a little birdie tell *me Ava small will come out soon in electric blue  &#128521; *
> I know the bag drives you crazy I still say small sutton is your girl and a great price or an electric blue Cindy since you love your Cindy so much



That would be a great color for this bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Okay I think i made my decision. I love blush, but after using my small raspberry Ava for a few days I just can't deal with snapping the top closed after each time I pull something out. It's not easy to snap it shut each time!! I love raspberry Ava but I don't feel that I need medium Ava. I'll have to wait for another blush style in the future that's more practical for me. Such a shame because blush Ava is so classy!



That's to bad, but you know it's perfectly okay to like a bag but not own it because it doesn't work with how you do things..

I have this problem loads, love many of them but for me they simply wouldn't work so i only admire.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I saw the blush medium sutton today at nordstroms and I didn't really like it. Im liking the e/w Hamilton but haven't seen it in blush in person, think I'm liking it more in electric blue. Im not sure if I will like the Hamilton cuz I'm not used to not having a crossbody option. Hopefully I can just sell blush Ava soon! I'll just enjoy raspberry Ava for now (and peanut Riley!).. Sometimes my head hurts from overthinking my bag collection lol does this happen to anyone else?!



Oh I forgot to ask what is it about the blush sutton you don't like? 
I'm trying to think what bag would be the best blush bag... Sutton, Selma, Selma messenger with studs, 
My brain is hurting &#128517;&#128517;now why can't they make a blush Riley it would be done lol


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Oh I forgot to ask what is it about the blush sutton you don't like?
> 
> I'm trying to think what bag would be the best blush bag... Sutton, Selma, Selma messenger with studs,
> 
> My brain is hurting [emoji28][emoji28]now why can't they make a blush Riley it would be done lol




I think it was just the size of the blush sutton. I would prefer a small! Here's a pic of medium blush sutton:


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Lol we are so alike! I'm looking at my collection and feel like it's missing a bright color. My only "colors" are blossom and raspberry. I have lots of neutrals that are similar to each other.. 2 peanuts, dark dune, 2 black. I think I should hold off on another neutral like blush as pretty as it is. I have my blush wallet that will tide me over for now haha


 
A blush wallet sounds perfect.  I think blush looks best on smaller, dainty bags.



paula3boys said:


> You need sapphire or electric blue!


 
+1
Cobalt blue is an amazing handbag color.  I always get compliments from random men when I carry my sapphire Selma.



Pinkalicious said:


> i think im gonna go for electric blue e/w hamilton. i just love the extra gold hardware against the electric blue! it's so vibrant  i love little raspberry ava though..for anyone pondering the ava I still think it was a great purchase (on sale!) cuz it's so different looking and fun!


 
The e/w Hamilton in electric blue with ghw is gorgeous!  It's definitely a statement bag.  I'd get one in that color, but I already have my Selma.



smileydimples said:


> Oh I forgot to ask what is it about the blush sutton you don't like?
> I'm trying to think what bag would be the best blush bag... Sutton, Selma, Selma messenger with studs,
> My brain is hurting &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;now why can't they make a blush Riley it would be done lol


 
Again, I think blush looks best on smaller bags unless it has some added hardware.  (similar to dark dune...a neutral that looks best with added hardware)  The prettiest blush bag I've seen so far is the Ava.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> A blush wallet sounds perfect.  I think blush looks best on smaller, dainty bags.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Cobalt blue is an amazing handbag color.  I always get compliments from random men when I carry my sapphire Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> The e/w Hamilton in electric blue with ghw is gorgeous!  It's definitely a statement bag.  I'd get one in that color, but I already have my Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I think blush looks best on smaller bags unless it has some added hardware.  (similar to dark dune...a neutral that looks best with added hardware)  The prettiest blush bag I've seen so far is the Ava.



agree 1000%! it's the lack of extra hardware..blush does look good on ava, and Hamilton! I can't believe men compliment you on your sapphire bag!! They must have an affinity for sapphire haha I didn't even know if my dad or boyfriend noticed mine


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> agree 1000%! it's the lack of extra hardware..blush does look good on ava, and Hamilton! I can't believe men compliment you on your sapphire bag!! They must have an affinity fo r sapphire haha I didn't even know if my dad or boyfriend noticed mine



Okay after seeing your pic I agree that's way to much blush!!! Grr now to figure out which Ava bag going to take my Sutton back and wait
I like the studded messager was lookingfor a picture with someone wearing it


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I think it was just the size of the blush sutton. I would prefer a small! Here's a pic of medium blush sutton:
> View attachment 3021064



Have you considered the Blush Selma? Think both studs and plain are available in the US now. The studs could be the extra HW you want?


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I think this is what the blush bag will look like ....what do you think?


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> agree 1000%! it's the lack of extra hardware..blush does look good on ava, and Hamilton! I can't believe men compliment you on your sapphire bag!! They must have an affinity for sapphire haha I didn't even know if my dad or boyfriend noticed mine


Men  sapphire or electric blue bags!  It's really funny how many compliments I get from men.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Men  sapphire or electric blue bags!  It's really funny how many compliments I get from men.


Then I def need one in that color!!! haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Then I def need one in that color!!! haha


 you really do, something about electric blue caught my eye right when I first saw it at the MK store a few weeks ago. I yelled at the SA from across the store, "WHAT COLOR IS THAT?!" 

So I'm going to sound crazy, but I decided to take out my medium blush ava again and I love blush in this style. I don't think I will ever want one in selma, hamilton, or sutton, etc. Since this one is bigger the flap seems to snap shut more easily. I was also playing around with raspberry ava and if I push the flap down quickly without pressure the magnet seems to work better than forcing it to snap shut. So I think I am keeping blush ava. Now I'm REALLY done with my collection
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> you really do, something about electric blue caught my eye right when I first saw it at the MK store a few weeks ago. I yelled at the SA from across the store, "WHAT COLOR IS THAT?!"
> 
> So I'm going to sound crazy, but I decided to take out my medium blush ava again and I love blush in this style. I don't think I will ever want one in selma, hamilton, or sutton, etc. Since this one is bigger the flap seems to snap shut more easily. I was also playing around with raspberry ava and if I push the flap down quickly without pressure the magnet seems to work better than forcing it to snap shut. So I think I am keeping blush ava. Now I'm REALLY done with my collection
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I'm glad you've decided to keep Blush Ava, its such a pretty bag! And EB looked stunning in your photo on the other thread, great choices!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> you really do, something about electric blue caught my eye right when I first saw it at the MK store a few weeks ago. I yelled at the SA from across the store, "WHAT COLOR IS THAT?!"
> 
> So I'm going to sound crazy, but I decided to take out my medium blush ava again and I love blush in this style. I don't think I will ever want one in selma, hamilton, or sutton, etc. Since this one is bigger the flap seems to snap shut more easily. I was also playing around with raspberry ava and if I push the flap down quickly without pressure the magnet seems to work better than forcing it to snap shut. So I think I am keeping blush ava. Now I'm REALLY done with my collection



LOL it's okay to be indecisive, i find with any new bag i am.. er? like someone starting a new job or lesson soon i get over the newness and can get the bag to work out(most times  )


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> you really do, something about electric blue caught my eye right when I first saw it at the MK store a few weeks ago. I yelled at the SA from across the store, "WHAT COLOR IS THAT?!"
> 
> So I'm going to sound crazy, but I decided to take out my medium blush ava again and I love blush in this style. I don't think I will ever want one in selma, hamilton, or sutton, etc. Since this one is bigger the flap seems to snap shut more easily. I was also playing around with raspberry ava and if I push the flap down quickly without pressure the magnet seems to work better than forcing it to snap shut. So I think I am keeping blush ava. Now I'm REALLY done with my collection
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Yeah I agree I need EB!!! Probably a smaller crossbody bag. On the search...

Yay for blush Eva! It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm glad you've decided to keep Blush Ava, its such a pretty bag! And EB looked stunning in your photo on the other thread, great choices!




Thanks DF! I find that blush Ava is a totally diff bag from small raspberry Ava! So excited for EB. I never thought I'd get a Hamilton and I never thought I'd get a blue bag but there's a first for everything[emoji38]



HesitantShopper said:


> LOL it's okay to be indecisive, i find with any new bag i am.. er? like someone starting a new job or lesson soon i get over the newness and can get the bag to work out(most times  )




Haha that is true! The only bag I didn't second guess keeping was prob dark dune Selma (my first MK). 

I'm the most indecisive person ever. I joke with my BF that idk how I've stayed with him for almost 10 years now when I can barely choose a purse[emoji23]



BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I agree I need EB!!! Probably a smaller crossbody bag. On the search...
> 
> Yay for blush Eva! It looks so pretty on you!




Oh this should be fun! What are u leaning towards? Bloomingdales and L&T have some good sales right now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks DF! I find that blush Ava is a totally diff bag from small raspberry Ava! So excited for EB. I never thought I'd get a Hamilton and I never thought I'd get a blue bag but there's a first for everything[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that is true! The only bag I didn't second guess keeping was prob dark dune Selma (my first MK).
> 
> I'm the most indecisive person ever. I joke with my BF that idk how I've stayed with him for almost 10 years now when I can barely choose a purse[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this should be fun! What are u leaning towards? Bloomingdales and L&T have some good sales right now!




A smaller crossbody...this looks so soft and wearable.. I'm trying not to buy another Selma Messenger right now lol...whatcha think? Extra $50 off today!


----------



## nolegirl01

Got my blush Ava today! It's so pretty! I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't do it justice, the color is really pretty in person. Very classy. And It matches my Prada wallet perfectly, they are like the exact same color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> A smaller crossbody...this looks so soft and wearable.. I'm trying not to buy another Selma Messenger right now lol...whatcha think? Extra $50 off today!
> View attachment 3022195




Love it!! Soft leather in EB is pretty! I also like the Bedford flap crossbody, but I don't see it in EB on Bloomingdales



nolegirl01 said:


> Got my blush Ava today! It's so pretty! I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't do it justice, the color is really pretty in person. Very classy. And It matches my Prada wallet perfectly, they are like the exact same color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022228
> View attachment 3022230




Bag twins!
Love your Prada wallet. I saw a woman carrying a Prada bag and thought it matched blush really well but I didn't want to take my blush wallet out and hold it up behind her bag haha!


----------



## _jssaa

nolegirl01 said:


> Got my blush Ava today! It's so pretty! I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't do it justice, the color is really pretty in person. Very classy. And It matches my Prada wallet perfectly, they are like the exact same color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022228
> View attachment 3022230




So pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## TnC

nolegirl01 said:


> Got my blush Ava today! It's so pretty! I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't do it justice, the color is really pretty in person. Very classy. And It matches my Prada wallet perfectly, they are like the exact same color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022228
> View attachment 3022230



So gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

nolegirl01 said:


> Got my blush Ava today! It's so pretty! I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't do it justice, the color is really pretty in person. Very classy. And It matches my Prada wallet perfectly, they are like the exact same color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022228
> View attachment 3022230



Fabulous! Congratulations. Lovely photos you've captured the creamy pink of Blush so well hon. Should add these to the ref library. Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## nolegirl01

DiamondsForever said:


> Fabulous! Congratulations. Lovely photos you've captured the creamy pink of Blush so well hon. Should add these to the ref library. Would love to see a mod shot!




Thank you!!! As soon as I go out with it I'll post a mod pic!! I'll add it to the ref library good idea!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it!! Soft leather in EB is pretty! I also like the Bedford flap crossbody, but I don't see it in EB on Bloomingdales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag twins!
> Love your Prada wallet. I saw a woman carrying a Prada bag and thought it matched blush really well but I didn't want to take my blush wallet out and hold it up behind her bag haha!



 lol, that's just the sort of thing us TPF girls always think of doing!


----------



## DiamondsForever

nolegirl01 said:


> Thank you!!! As soon as I go out with it I'll post a mod pic!! I'll add it to the ref library good idea!!



Great! Enjoy your new Ava it is really pretty


----------



## DiamondsForever

Prada do a top handle bag with the side snaps, which really reminds me of Ava and its so much more expensive! Ava girls, I think you've all made a fab choice.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Prada do a top handle bag with the side snaps, which really reminds me of Ava and its so much more expensive! Ava girls, I think you've all made a fab choice.



Ooh I need to see a pic! I've been to Prada but I've never seen anything like Ava there.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Ooh I need to see a pic! I've been to Prada but I've never seen anything like Ava there.



http://www.prada.com/en/GB/e-store/woman/handbags/top-handles/product/BN2885_2A4A_F0PQG.html

This is the one. Reminds me of Ava!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> http://www.prada.com/en/GB/e-store/woman/handbags/top-handles/product/BN2885_2A4A_F0PQG.html
> 
> This is the one. Reminds me of Ava!



Oh that's a darling little bag with so much pizzazz! Loving it! Now I'm really happy I'm keeping miss Ava. I reassessed my collection and realized that Ava blush belongs and fills a certain void. Blossom Cindy and dark dune Selma come close but are totally different from blush Ava!


----------



## TnC

I sold a bag so I couldn't pass up L&T sale and no tax and bought the Ava! OMG I'm so excited! I also used shoprunner so it'll be free shipping if I decide to return it. I'm hoping there are no defects and shes perfect since it said it'll be coming from a store so I don't need to deal with returning. Topc a s hback has 9% ca$hback. So that helped too lol. Can't wait!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I was in MK today and could not find an Ava! i wanted to poke at one again lol couldn't believe they had none.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Just pulled the trigger and ordered it from lord and Taylor as well, it came out cheaper then the $50 discount from Neiman Marcus so couldn't refuse. I have bought 7 bags this week between the lord and Taylor, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom sales smh I gotta stop lol


----------



## TnC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered it from lord and Taylor as well, it came out cheaper then the $50 discount from Neiman Marcus so couldn't refuse. I have bought 7 bags this week between the lord and Taylor, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom sales smh I gotta stop lol



Yay we're gonna bag twins! What color did you get?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I have Been wanting blush since it first released. raspberry is beautiful but I already have a quilted Selma in that color so I went for the best MK color of the year blush woohoo


----------



## TnC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I have Been wanting blush since it first released. raspberry is beautiful but I already have a quilted Selma in that color so I went for the best MK color of the year blush woohoo



Awesome! I got the same color! So excited! I've been wanting it also ever since it came out.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I sold a bag so I couldn't pass up L&T sale and no tax and bought the Ava! OMG I'm so excited! I also used shoprunner so it'll be free shipping if I decide to return it. I'm hoping there are no defects and shes perfect since it said it'll be coming from a store so I don't need to deal with returning. Topc a s hback has 9% ca$hback. So that helped too lol. Can't wait!!







mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered it from lord and Taylor as well, it came out cheaper then the $50 discount from Neiman Marcus so couldn't refuse. I have bought 7 bags this week between the lord and Taylor, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom sales smh I gotta stop lol




Yay bag triplets! Lol! What else did u buy? 7 bags sound amazinggg!!


----------



## smileydimples

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Just pulled the trigger and ordered it from lord and Taylor as well, it came out cheaper then the $50 discount from Neiman Marcus so couldn't refuse. I have bought 7 bags this week between the lord and Taylor, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom sales smh I gotta stop lol



Congrats!! I have had a busy time buying bags too but I did take three  back so that helped today I bought 34 &#128515;&#128515;but my return covered all 3 except 40.00 that's with a wallet and then I bought 1 out of pocket but 80.00 of it was just credited to my account from the return so I don't feel as bad 
 I can't wait to see all your bags


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay bag triplets! Lol! What else did u buy? 7 bags sound amazinggg!!







smileydimples said:


> Congrats!! I have had a busy time buying bags too but I did take three  back so that helped today I bought 34 [emoji2][emoji2]but my return covered all 3 except 40.00 that's with a wallet and then I bought 1 out of pocket but 80.00 of it was just credited to my account from the return so I don't feel as bad
> 
> I can't wait to see all your bags




Yes I'll show when they all get here this week I have 3 so far. I'm on self ban now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ava girls, how long would you say the strap on the Ava is? is it as long as the Selma messenger?  I have the selma messenger strap on the longest setting and that is perfect cross body length for me.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Ava girls, how long would you say the strap on the Ava is? is it as long as the Selma messenger?  I have the selma messenger strap on the longest setting and that is perfect cross body length for me.



No  It's definitely a lot shorter. I have ava strap on longest setting and it is perfectly crossbody for me and I am 5'3". Selma medium messenger I have on the shortest setting and it is still longer than the ava longest setting. Ava seems to be primarily a shoulder bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> No  It's definitely a lot shorter. I have ava strap on longest setting and it is perfectly crossbody for me and I am 5'3". Selma medium messenger I have on the shortest setting and it is still longer than the ava longest setting. Ava seems to be primarily a shoulder bag.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks P  ah that's a shame. Ive been pondering getting an Ava but the strap won't be nearly long enough as I'm nearly 5'10. I love everyone's Ava pictures its so pretty! Have you been wearing Blush lots?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> No  It's definitely a lot shorter. I have ava strap on longest setting and it is perfectly crossbody for me and I am 5'3". Selma medium messenger I have on the shortest setting and it is still longer than the ava longest setting. Ava seems to be primarily a shoulder bag.



longest setting @ 5'3? wow.. i have my JS x-body on the shortest to wear it at 5'2 i had no idea Ava's strap was so short, the Boutique had none when i was in on the weekend.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks P  ah that's a shame. Ive been pondering getting an Ava but the strap won't be nearly long enough as I'm nearly 5'10. I love everyone's Ava pictures its so pretty! Have you been wearing Blush lots?



I haven't worn it yet! Lol! I haven't gone anywhere to warrant wearing it just yet. I've been using raspberry ava and my jet set tote for carrying my laptop and study materials. Raspberry ava fits my flashcards and wallet and phone so perfectly  

I think you could always get a longer strap somewhere somehow. Ava would even look nice with a gold chainlink strap you could buy somewhere 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TnC

Anybody who ordered blush Ava from lord and Taylor got a shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

TnC said:


> Anybody who ordered blush Ava from lord and Taylor got a shipping confirmation yet?




Yup ordered mine Sunday shipped from a store and its being delivered tomorrow I used shop runner shipping. Can't wait!


----------



## TnC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Yup ordered mine Sunday shipped from a store and its being delivered tomorrow I used shop runner shipping. Can't wait!



Aww whaat? I also used shop runner and it said it'll ship from a store but no shipping confirmation yet. Ugh I'm gonna be calling L&T. I want my Ava lol! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

TnC said:


> Aww whaat? I also used shop runner and it said it'll ship from a store but no shipping confirmation yet. Ugh I'm gonna be calling L&T. I want my Ava lol! Can't wait to see your pics!




Funny enough when I checked the tracking I see it's coming from my local malls l&t so that may have made the difference


----------



## TnC

I think my order cancelled from L&T. Checked the site for any updates on my order and my order disappeared. I didn't even get a cancellation email. Oh well, no ava blush for me yet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> I think my order cancelled from L&T. Checked the site for any updates on my order and my order disappeared. I didn't even get a cancellation email. Oh well, no ava blush for me yet.



Whaaat! Did you get an email order confirmation at least? Maybe you can email customer service and give them your order number, or give them a call. That is odd.


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Whaaat! Did you get an email order confirmation at least? Maybe you can email customer service and give them your order number, or give them a call. That is odd.


 
Yes I did get a email confirmation. I just gave them a call and I guess it's in fulfillment. I don't know why they don't show my order on their website. Customer service said they first couldn't find any but I guess they restocked since now I see it on their website. We'll see if I get a tracking # tomorrow. Don't want to get my hopes up though.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Yes I did get a email confirmation. I just gave them a call and I guess it's in fulfillment. I don't know why they don't show my order on their website. Customer service said they first couldn't find any but I guess they restocked since now I see it on their website. We'll see if I get a tracking # tomorrow. Don't want to get my hopes up though.



Fingers crossed. I know how much you've been wanting blush ava!!! I hope it will be worth the wait and patience


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Hope you get it mine came yesterday as promised and well packed from the l&t store


----------



## TnC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Hope you get it mine came yesterday as promised and well packed from the l&t store



I hope so too! Glad to hear it was well packed! Let's see some pics &#128521;


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

My Ava bathing in the sunlight ill do my bags reveal later in a separate thread


----------



## Missllv2

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> My Ava bathing in the sunlight ill do my bags reveal later in a separate thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029704


Your bag is gorgeous!  I've been contemplating this bag since I first saw it in the catalog.  What size is it?  Do you find that it holds a good amount of stuff?


----------



## TnC

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> My Ava bathing in the sunlight ill do my bags reveal later in a separate thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029704



So gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> My Ava bathing in the sunlight ill do my bags reveal later in a separate thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029704



Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Missllv2 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  I've been contemplating this bag since I first saw it in the catalog.  What size is it?  Do you find that it holds a good amount of stuff?







TnC said:


> So gorgeous!







smileydimples said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!




Thank you ladies [emoji178] this is the medium satchel, the picture below is currently at work so it's a little messy, but it holds more then I expected I have my eyeglass case, sunnies, key holder wallet, regular wallet, full size lotion, face wipes, small makeup sack and there is still room left over. The strap is perfect because it stays on my arm but I'm still getting used to it because sometimes the flap doesn't connect right away magnetically. It is a beautiful bag though and I've received so many compliments, what finally made me get the bag is my daughters middle name is Ava so it's symbolic.


----------



## TnC

Ooh what a surprise, I got a tracking number! Hopefully Ava will be excellent shape.


----------



## DiamondsForever

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> My Ava bathing in the sunlight ill do my bags reveal later in a separate thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029704



Congratulations! Blush Ava is gorgeous... 

Such a classy bag! And I love that your daughters name is also Ava. This bag was meant to be!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji178] this is the medium satchel, the picture below is currently at work so it's a little messy, but it holds more then I expected I have my eyeglass case, sunnies, key holder wallet, regular wallet, full size lotion, face wipes, small makeup sack and there is still room left over. The strap is perfect because it stays on my arm but I'm still getting used to it because sometimes the flap doesn't connect right away magnetically. It is a beautiful bag though and I've received so many compliments, what finally made me get the bag is my daughters middle name is Ava so it's symbolic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029764




Fits so much than I thought! Everything I need means I don't carry around unnessisary crap


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Exactly it forces you to reduce


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

TnC said:


> Ooh what a surprise, I got a tracking number! Hopefully Ava will be excellent shape.




Yay!!! Hope it's as beautiful as it should be


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

DiamondsForever said:


> Congratulations! Blush Ava is gorgeous...
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy bag! And I love that your daughters name is also Ava. This bag was meant to be!




Yes I think it really was![emoji178]


----------



## Pinkalicious

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji178] this is the medium satchel, the picture below is currently at work so it's a little messy, but it holds more then I expected I have my eyeglass case, sunnies, key holder wallet, regular wallet, full size lotion, face wipes, small makeup sack and there is still room left over. The strap is perfect because it stays on my arm but I'm still getting used to it because sometimes the flap doesn't connect right away magnetically. It is a beautiful bag though and I've received so many compliments, what finally made me get the bag is my daughters middle name is Ava so it's symbolic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029764



It surprisingly fits a lot without making it look like it's bulging. I love that about the avas! Good to know I'm not the only one having magnetic closure issues. I'm worried about getting the top dirty when I try to snap it shut all the time. Please let me know if you figure out any tricks on getting it to close without having to touch it so much!


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Beautiful bag.


----------



## smileydimples

Saw blossom Ava today in the store so pretty


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Saw blossom Ava today in the store so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031922
> View attachment 3031923



so pretty! just makes the gold HW glisten.


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! just makes the gold HW glisten.



Yes looks so pretty I just exchange my blossom Cindy for the blossom micro stud Hamilton.. Waiting for it to arrive to see how I like it because if I don't I might want this!! Have way to many pink bags to justify 2 blossoms &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw this on LV's Facebook. It's gorgeous and it reminded me of Ava except in soft leather


----------



## Pinkalicious

Here's a better view. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mperez223

Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



Love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's a better view. Absolutely gorgeous.
> View attachment 3032046



Super cute


----------



## TnC

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Is this dark dune in the small?


----------



## Mperez223

TnC said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Is this dark dune in the small?




You got it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



I just loooove small ava!! So cute and love your outfit!


----------



## _jssaa

Hi does anyone know the strap length of the small and medium Ava? Are they the same length as the Selma messenger or satchel? Thinking about getting an Ava but don't want the strap to be too short on me ):


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw this on LV's Facebook. It's gorgeous and it reminded me of Ava except in soft leather
> View attachment 3032042




LV just released the epi cluny that looks a lot like Ava too.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093




Is that really the small?! I often wonder if there's any difference in the small to medium....


----------



## melbo

lillywillowbug said:


> LV just released the epi cluny that looks a lot like Ava too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032216



No kidding! Wow, looks sooo similar! I'm guessing all designer follow the "trend" if you know what I mean. Just walking in any retail store reminds me of this. I see so many look alikes for people on a college budget. I won't lie, it's great to have options, but I love my MK and would pick it over the others .


----------



## melbo

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



Cute! Love both your style and bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



Great outfit! Small Ava looks lovely in DD!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Is that really the small?! I often wonder if there's any difference in the small to medium....




I posted comparison shots between the small and medium and yes there is a noticeable difference!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I tried to take pics of medium blush Ava to capture the true color. Here's the closest to what it looks like IRL. This color is just gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I tried to take pics of medium blush Ava to capture the true color. Here's the closest to what it looks like IRL. This color is just gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3032797
> 
> View attachment 3032798



So sophisticated! Love - so glad you kept her 
Have you used her much?


----------



## ubo22

lillywillowbug said:


> LV just released the epi cluny that looks a lot like Ava too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032216


Very similar to Ava, but looks a bit larger.  Love this!


----------



## lluuccka

smileydimples said:


> Saw blossom Ava today in the store so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031922
> View attachment 3031923


This bag looks so good. The blossom and blush are the best colors for Ava!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I tried to take pics of medium blush Ava to capture the true color. Here's the closest to what it looks like IRL. This color is just gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3032797
> 
> View attachment 3032798



I think I'd like a Blush Ava now!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> Very similar to Ava, but looks a bit larger.  Love this!



it's beautiful!



DiamondsForever said:


> So sophisticated! Love - so glad you kept her
> Have you used her much?



not yet! i've been using little miss raspberry because i've only needed to carry minimal things lately. and then i'll be wanting to use electric blue hammy! i think blush ava will make her appearance into regular rotation towards the end of summer 



lluuccka said:


> This bag looks so good. The blossom and blush are the best colors for Ava!



i agree, also raspberry (cuz im biased lol) and dark dune!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I think I'd like a Blush Ava now!



blush really is such a strange color in that it can look washed out in the light or dusty rose in darker light or sometimes even taupe in the shadows. i adore this color and dont blame you for wanting more


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> not yet! i've been using little miss raspberry because i've only needed to carry minimal things lately. and then i'll be wanting to use electric blue hammy! i think blush ava will make her appearance into regular rotation towards the end of summer
> 
> I don't blame you chick! Think I would just want to keep her perfect at home for a while before taking out
> 
> I prefer Ava to the LV lookie likey!
> 
> 
> i agree, also raspberry (cuz im biased lol) and dark dune!





Pinkalicious said:


> blush really is such a strange color in that it can look washed out in the light or dusty rose in darker light or sometimes even taupe in the shadows. i adore this color and dont blame you for wanting more



I really should reign it in a bit.... We viewed more houses on the weekend so need to save for moving! I'm really taken by Ava though. She looks great crossbody or as a shoulder bag. I agree Raspberry and DD are all fab! I'm still obsessed with Blush though, so pretty. You have a longer window to wear her with the SC weather.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I really should reign it in a bit.... We viewed more houses on the weekend so need to save for moving! I'm really taken by Ava though. She looks great crossbody or as a shoulder bag. I agree Raspberry and DD are all fab! I'm still obsessed with Blush though, so pretty. You have a longer window to wear her with the SC weather.



Oh that will be me in a few months! I am also reigning it in after this last splurge of my electric blue hamilton because I'll be moving back to San Diego and then BF and I will be moving into a new place. The bag addiction will have to take a backseat, but that won't stop me from enjoying what I have! I also just sold a Kate Spade bag that I've been trying to sell (on eBay) and I can feel less guilty about that last bag purchase that I just *had* to have lol!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> I tried to take pics of medium blush Ava to capture the true color. Here's the closest to what it looks like IRL. This color is just gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3032797
> 
> View attachment 3032798




So gorgeous! This really makes me very excited about the medium blush Ava I ordered.


----------



## lillywillowbug

ubo22 said:


> Very similar to Ava, but looks a bit larger.  Love this!




I'm drooling over this LV. The price tag is too much...


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> So gorgeous! This really makes me very excited about the medium blush Ava I ordered.




Here's another one! I keep trying to capture the true color but it's difficult lol


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's another one! I keep trying to capture the true color but it's difficult lol
> View attachment 3033413




Love it! It's beautiful.


----------



## CarmanSandiago

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's another one! I keep trying to capture the true color but it's difficult lol
> View attachment 3033413




[emoji7] I need this one now!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's another one! I keep trying to capture the true color but it's difficult lol
> View attachment 3033413




Love it! It's beautiful.


----------



## TnC

Got my Ava but I'm very disappointed in the packaging and there's defects. Can Ava owners tell me how their strap handle stitching looks like? I think mines might've been a return or display. The stitching on the handle is fraying. I attached pics, hopefully you can see it. I'm going to return it if L&T can't compensate me or something. It took a week and a half for me to receive it even though I got 2 day shipping. It kept going out of stock. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. So disappointed


----------



## TnC

Another pic..


----------



## bagsncakes

TnC said:


> Got my Ava but I'm very disappointed in the packaging and there's defects. Can Ava owners tell me how their strap handle stitching looks like? I think mines might've been a return or display. The stitching on the handle is fraying. I attached pics, hopefully you can see it. I'm going to return it if L&T can't compensate me or something. It took a week and a half for me to receive it even though I got 2 day shipping. It kept going out of stock. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. So disappointed




I'm so sorry, this fraying is the very reason I haven't bought any mk saffiano bags since I saw it on my medium messenger. It should never happen if they used the best quality thread IMO.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Another pic..



I just checked my blush ava and I only see 1 fray that's barely noticeable..but my small raspberry ava has a lot more. I never noticed it until now, but it doesn't bother me too much, maybe cuz the handle is much smaller on the small than the medium? The frays are also not sticking out as much. I would try to exchange if you can.


----------



## TnC

Yea I would like an exchange but it's out of stock. I'll see what they suggest when I talk to a supervisor. I love the bag though. Blush is such a beautiful color and I love the style.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

TnC said:


> Got my Ava but I'm very disappointed in the packaging and there's defects. Can Ava owners tell me how their strap handle stitching looks like? I think mines might've been a return or display. The stitching on the handle is fraying. I attached pics, hopefully you can see it. I'm going to return it if L&T can't compensate me or something. It took a week and a half for me to receive it even though I got 2 day shipping. It kept going out of stock. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. So disappointed



I have the same thing with my Ava and it's brand new from the back and all wrapped up when they gave her to me. Unfortunately I can't exchange it since I bought over a month ago but I haven't used her yet. Hopefully they can exchange it for you


----------



## tdungey

Oh no! I just put this bag on my wish list!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Here's another one! I keep trying to capture the true color but it's difficult lol
> View attachment 3033413



Such a pretty shot!



Mperez223 said:


> Paparazzi shot of me and Ava in action! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3032093



That looks fantastic on you!



lillywillowbug said:


> LV just released the epi cluny that looks a lot like Ava too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032216



uh-huh.. i swear they all copy or get "inspired" off each other, i don't care at the end of the day one can only do much... plus not everyone is willing or able to pay all the ranges so it's nice the styles carry throughout multiple brands.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TnC said:


> Got my Ava but I'm very disappointed in the packaging and there's defects. Can Ava owners tell me how their strap handle stitching looks like? I think mines might've been a return or display. The stitching on the handle is fraying. I attached pics, hopefully you can see it. I'm going to return it if L&T can't compensate me or something. It took a week and a half for me to receive it even though I got 2 day shipping. It kept going out of stock. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. So disappointed



That's a shame i keep reading they are pumping out the Saffiano bags too quickly due to demand and are not watching the QC carefully enough, it's such an adorable bag i hope you can find a replacement.


----------



## smileydimples

loveatfirstshop said:


> I have the same thing with my Ava and it's brand new from the back and all wrapped up when they gave her to me. Unfortunately I can't exchange it since I bought over a month ago but I haven't used her yet. Hopefully they can exchange it for you



I would still ask your store and see if they could switch it out...doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## TaterTots

I receive my Ava in Pearl Gray today along with a couple more MK goodies.  I hate that a few of the ladies are  having issues with their bags. I hope they all get straightened out.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> I receive my Ava in Pearl Gray today along with a couple more MK goodies.  I hate that a few of the ladies are  having issues with their bags. I hope they all get straightened out.



ooooh pearl gray is so pretty, please post pics


----------



## TaterTots

It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!


----------



## smileydimples

TaterTots said:


> It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036707



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Beautiful!!!!




Thanks so much smileydimples!  I LOVE the silver hardware.


----------



## TnC

TaterTots said:


> It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036707



Very pretty!! Love it! How's the short strap on your Ava? Any fraying?


----------



## Sarah03

TaterTots said:


> It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036707




Beautiful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036707



This is the small isn't it?! I looove my small ava, moreso than medium. I am not sure why. It's just such a cute little bag! Congrats!!


----------



## TaterTots

TnC said:


> Very pretty!! Love it! How's the short strap on your Ava? Any fraying?




No fraying. That was the first thing I checked when I opened her after reading your post I wanted to make sure she didn't have the same problem.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> This is the small isn't it?! I looove my small ava, moreso than medium. I am not sure why. It's just such a cute little bag! Congrats!!




Thanks..  And yes,  she's the small and I'm loving everything about her!


----------



## TaterTots

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you Sarah!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

smileydimples said:


> I would still ask your store and see if they could switch it out...doesn't hurt to ask


There's that one year warranty rule that will probably allow me to get it exchanged. I got it as a present for Mother's Day but due to gestational hypertension I was stuck at home, so once I'm feeling better I'll go see if they can do something for me.


----------



## REYNALD0C

TnC said:


> Got my Ava but I'm very disappointed in the packaging and there's defects. Can Ava owners tell me how their strap handle stitching looks like? I think mines might've been a return or display. The stitching on the handle is fraying. I attached pics, hopefully you can see it. I'm going to return it if L&T can't compensate me or something. It took a week and a half for me to receive it even though I got 2 day shipping. It kept going out of stock. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. So disappointed



The same thing is happening to my raspberry ava! I think its a common problem with avas, the others i saw were fresh out the back and had fraying already.


----------



## TnC

REYNALD0C said:


> The same thing is happening to my raspberry ava! I think its a common problem with avas, the others i saw were fresh out the back and had fraying already.



Oh no! That sucks because I love the style of Ava. Was yours fraying already when you got it or did it develop over time when being used?


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi all ! I'm new here ! I came into the MK thread cause I'm waiting for fed ex to arrive with my small Ava in dark dune from Macy's ! Now I'm a little nervous ! I really hope I don't have this fraying problem !


----------



## keishapie1973

Vicmarie said:


> Hi all ! I'm new here ! I came into the MK thread cause I'm waiting for fed ex to arrive with my small Ava in dark dune from Macy's ! Now I'm a little nervous ! I really hope I don't have this fraying problem !



Can't wait to see pics!!! I bet dark dune will be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

keishapie1973 said:


> Can't wait to see pics!!! I bet dark dune will be gorgeous!!!!




I have dark dune and I have no problems with it!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Hi all ! I'm new here ! I came into the MK thread cause I'm waiting for fed ex to arrive with my small Ava in dark dune from Macy's ! Now I'm a little nervous ! I really hope I don't have this fraying problem !




Hey Vic!! I just got my Small Ava this week and she was perfect!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## _jssaa

I just purchased the medium Ava in blush at Bloomingdales that is on back order.. I think it'll take a month for me to receive it as I'm in Australia plus it's back ordered for 2 weeks! I'm also now worried about the fraying problem!!


----------



## melbo

Vicmarie said:


> Hi all ! I'm new here ! I came into the MK thread cause I'm waiting for fed ex to arrive with my small Ava in dark dune from Macy's ! Now I'm a little nervous ! I really hope I don't have this fraying problem !



Don't worry about it. MK has a year warranty. If it gets bad, then I'd contact them for replacement /exchange. To be honest, I don't think it's the thread, it's the leather. At least that's what it looks like on my Selma Messenger. If it bothers me I'll remove it with a razor. If it appears again, I'll reach out to MK. So far, it hasn't bothered me, so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## TnC

Ava owners, what do you think about this look? I really like it but don't know what kind of scarf I would wrap around my handle. I think this a awesome idea to hide/prevent the fraying on Ava's strap. This LV bag looks so much like the Ava. Maybe I can just buy some fabric and make my own little scarf to wrap around my handle.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Ava owners, what do you think about this look? I really like it but don't know what kind of scarf I would wrap around my handle. I think this a awesome idea to hide/prevent the fraying on Ava's strap. This LV bag looks so much like the Ava. Maybe I can just buy some fabric and make my own little scarf to wrap around my handle.



That's so cute and a good idea to hide or prevent fraying! It reminds me of ava in blossom. I believe Yenaj wrapped her ava handle in a scarf and posted a picture somewhere in this thread. I think she got her scarves on ebay but I have no idea what she looked up! Hopefully she can let us know when she pops back in here or you could send her a PM


----------



## TaterTots

TnC said:


> Ava owners, what do you think about this look? I really like it but don't know what kind of scarf I would wrap around my handle. I think this a awesome idea to hide/prevent the fraying on Ava's strap. This LV bag looks so much like the Ava. Maybe I can just buy some fabric and make my own little scarf to wrap around my handle.




You can get the silk ponytail scarves for handles. I've got about 20 of them that's what I have in mind to do the next time wearing my Ava..


----------



## TaterTots

And just to add I got mine all in one pack from Amazon for around $25.


----------



## TnC

TaterTots said:


> And just to add I got mine all in one pack from Amazon for around $25.



Oh really? Can you share the link of the ones that you got? Would love to see pics whenever you get the chance to wrap them around your handles.


----------



## TaterTots

TnC said:


> Oh really? Can you share the link of the ones that you got? Would love to see pics whenever you get the chance to wrap them around your handles.




Sure!!  I'll get you the link!


----------



## TaterTots

Here's the link....   

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFC3TU4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## TnC

TaterTots said:


> It is gorgeous Pinkalicious!  I just love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036707



What store did you find small Pearl grey Ava? I'm seriously debating returning PG Selma and getting it in the Ava.


----------



## TaterTots

I got her from Zappos ...


----------



## TaterTots

Here is a pic of my Ava with her handle wrapped in one of the silk scarves I got from the Amazon link above. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just quickly did it to show they would work perfectly for this bag.


----------



## TnC

Super cute! Thanks for showing a pic


----------



## TaterTots

Your welcome!


----------



## TnC

Yay finally got my partial credit back from L&T because my Ava had fraying. They offered an additional 25% and of course I accepted. So after my ******** I got it for around $140 which makes me comfortable with keeping my Ava. I'm planning to wrap a scarf around the handle anyway. So relieved and satisfied with L&T's customer service.


----------



## _jssaa

TnC said:


> Yay finally got my partial credit back from L&T because my Ava had fraying. They offered an additional 25% and of course I accepted. So after my ******** I got it for around $140 which makes me comfortable with keeping my Ava. I'm planning to wrap a scarf around the handle anyway. So relieved and satisfied with L&T's customer service.




That's great news!! What a steal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> Here is a pic of my Ava with her handle wrapped in one of the silk scarves I got from the Amazon link above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045394
> 
> I just quickly did it to show they would work perfectly for this bag.



very cute! adore the bag in this color.


----------



## TaterTots

TnC said:


> Yay finally got my partial credit back from L&T because my Ava had fraying. They offered an additional 25% and of course I accepted. So after my ******** I got it for around $140 which makes me comfortable with keeping my Ava. I'm planning to wrap a scarf around the handle anyway. So relieved and satisfied with L&T's customer service.


 
That's terrific!!


----------



## TaterTots

HesitantShopper said:


> very cute! adore the bag in this color.


 
Thanks HesitantShopper!  I just love Pearl Grey..


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Here is a pic of my Ava with her handle wrapped in one of the silk scarves I got from the Amazon link above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045394
> 
> I just quickly did it to show they would work perfectly for this bag.




I put a coach scarf on mine too !! Yours looks solo cute ! How are you loving this bag ?!


----------



## Vicmarie

I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !


----------



## Pinkalicious

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !



How cute! I love how the scarf matches so well!!


----------



## ubo22

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !


Absolutely, positively perfect!  I love this one with the scarf.


----------



## MKbaglover

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !


This lovely, the scarf really sets it apart and is a lovely twist on the wraparound handle ones.


----------



## TnC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !



Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !



so cute! the scarf compliments really well.


----------



## REYNALD0C

TnC said:


> Oh no! That sucks because I love the style of Ava. Was yours fraying already when you got it or did it develop over time when being used?


Certain spots already had it when I bought it


----------



## REYNALD0C

I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!


----------



## melbo

REYNALD0C said:


> View attachment 3050084
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!



Love raspberry! Great price too! Enjoy!


----------



## ubo22

REYNALD0C said:


> View attachment 3050084
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!


Raspberry is such a pretty, bright pink.  I love it!


----------



## TnC

REYNALD0C said:


> View attachment 3050084
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!



It looks great on you! The raspberry is one of my favorite MK colors.


----------



## lillywillowbug

I finally received my medium blush Ava from Lord and Taylor and the handle has fraying too. It seems like my medium blush Selma is better quality and more functional. I'm a little torn. I really liked the Ava style when I saw it online, but I'm not too sure about it now that I have it. Is the snap closure easier to deal with when the bag is full?


----------



## BeachBagGal

REYNALD0C said:


> View attachment 3050084
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!


Oo00o hot! Love Raspberry!


----------



## REYNALD0C

lillywillowbug said:


> I finally received my medium blush Ava from Lord and Taylor and the handle has fraying too. It seems like my medium blush Selma is better quality and more functional. I'm a little torn. I really liked the Ava style when I saw it online, but I'm not too sure about it now that I have it. Is the snap closure easier to deal with when the bag is full?




I really feel like the Selma overall has better quality than the Ava. Although reaaally cute, I feel like they cut a lot of corners to make the Ava more affordable. 

The snap is definitely easier when it's full! I do put my IPhone 6 plus in that inner pocket next to the snap to make it easier for it to snap on its own. Also putting my phone there makes it have less dimples when I have it packed!


----------



## TnC

lillywillowbug said:


> I finally received my medium blush Ava from Lord and Taylor and the handle has fraying too. It seems like my medium blush Selma is better quality and more functional. I'm a little torn. I really liked the Ava style when I saw it online, but I'm not too sure about it now that I have it. Is the snap closure easier to deal with when the bag is full?



Well that sucks  contact customer service and ask to speak to a supervisor. I was able to get an additional 25% off because the fraying on mines. I haven't used mines yet so not sure about the snap closure.


----------



## lillywillowbug

REYNALD0C said:


> I really feel like the Selma overall has better quality than the Ava. Although reaaally cute, I feel like they cut a lot of corners to make the Ava more affordable.
> 
> The snap is definitely easier when it's full! I do put my IPhone 6 plus in that inner pocket next to the snap to make it easier for it to snap on its own. Also putting my phone there makes it have less dimples when I have it packed!




Thanks for the tip! I was hoping the snap would work better when the bag is full.


----------



## lillywillowbug

TnC said:


> Well that sucks  contact customer service and ask to speak to a supervisor. I was able to get an additional 25% off because the fraying on mines. I haven't used mines yet so not sure about the snap closure.




I totally thought of you when I was opening my box. You can tell that the fraying will get worse too. What did you tell them? I was tempted just to return, but it seems like it's a common issue. I want to try and give the bag a chance...it's so darn cute. But instead of selling my blush Selma...I'm going to hold off until I'm sure about which blush bag to keep.


----------



## _jssaa

I've just received my medium blush ava and on one side the leather doesn't look very nice. I've looked at all Ava's posted on here to see if anyone had the same problem but it doesn't seem like it. I think I will make a return but am unsure whether to get a replacement or not..

Sorry I don't know why my picture came up so big!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

_jssaa said:


> I've just received my medium blush ava and on one side the leather doesn't look very nice. I've looked at all Ava's posted on here to see if anyone had the same problem but it doesn't seem like it. I think I will make a return but am unsure whether to get a replacement or not..
> 
> Sorry I don't know why my picture came up so big!!




Oh that does look bad. Mine didn't look like that, but mine had fraying on the short handle.


----------



## Vicmarie

_jssaa said:


> I've just received my medium blush ava and on one side the leather doesn't look very nice. I've looked at all Ava's posted on here to see if anyone had the same problem but it doesn't seem like it. I think I will make a return but am unsure whether to get a replacement or not..
> 
> Sorry I don't know why my picture came up so big!!




Yes that does look defective  
I would say don't give up . My small dark dune doesn't have this problem or the fraying either .


----------



## Vicmarie

Pinkalicious said:


> How cute! I love how the scarf matches so well!!







ubo22 said:


> Absolutely, positively perfect!  I love this one with the scarf.







MKbaglover said:


> This lovely, the scarf really sets it apart and is a lovely twist on the wraparound handle ones.







TnC said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!







HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! the scarf compliments really well.




Thanks so much everyone !


----------



## Pinkalicious

REYNALD0C said:


> View attachment 3050084
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Pearl Grey from NM but they sold out. So I bought the Raspberry when Bloomingdales was having their $25 off of every $100 sale. I ended up getting this and a Tile Blue small wallet for $306!!! In the end I'm really happy with this color since it sings soooo loudly to me every time I wear it out!




That bag looks like it was made for you! So fab!! Are you using tile blue wallet with the raspberry? Those are 2 of my fave colors!



_jssaa said:


> I've just received my medium blush ava and on one side the leather doesn't look very nice. I've looked at all Ava's posted on here to see if anyone had the same problem but it doesn't seem like it. I think I will make a return but am unsure whether to get a replacement or not..
> 
> Sorry I don't know why my picture came up so big!!




Agh.. Yeah my 2 Avas did not come with that problem. Definitely return and decide if you want to do an exchange. I know you're in Australia so idk how easy it is to make an exchange  but how do you like it so far? Is it what you were wanting?


----------



## 3riQue

Hi ladies, is it from specific retailers that we are seeing fraying on the handles? I just joined this forum because I was so obsessed about this bag and was trying to decide what size and color I should get. Now that I placed my order on Macy's for the small Ava, I am worried about fraying. I was gonna try and order the medium Ava in blush from either NM or Bloomingdale's but I think I should hold off.


----------



## _jssaa

Pinkalicious said:


> Agh.. Yeah my 2 Avas did not come with that problem. Definitely return and decide if you want to do an exchange. I know you're in Australia so idk how easy it is to make an exchange  but how do you like it so far? Is it what you were wanting?



I love the look but was just unsure if it suited me! I think the bag is very cute and classy style and my younger sister tells me it's too cute for me (because she wants me to give her the replacement!) I know it took you a while to get into it right? I just love the look but the snap closure is slightly annoying. I just keep pulling it out and trying it on LOL! I've emailed Bloomingdales for a replacement so I'm waiting to hear back from them. I think I got it for a decent deal? (20% and extra 10% off)


----------



## Vicmarie

3riQue said:


> Hi ladies, is it from specific retailers that we are seeing fraying on the handles? I just joined this forum because I was so obsessed about this bag and was trying to decide what size and color I should get. Now that I placed my order on Macy's for the small Ava, I am worried about fraying. I was gonna try and order the medium Ava in blush from either NM or Bloomingdale's but I think I should hold off.




I got mine from Macy's and it seems perfectly fine. The only thing I was not prepared for was that the bag did not come in a box, it came in a plastic bag ! I was sure there was going to be something wrong with it but it's perfect !


----------



## REYNALD0C

Pinkalicious said:


> That bag looks like it was made for you! So fab!! Are you using tile blue wallet with the raspberry? Those are 2 of my fave colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh.. Yeah my 2 Avas did not come with that problem. Definitely return and decide if you want to do an exchange. I know you're in Australia so idk how easy it is to make an exchange  but how do you like it so far? Is it what you were wanting?




Thank you so much! I do use it in my Ava since my continental wallet takes up so much space in my bag! The color combo to me is more than amazing.


----------



## lolcia

_jssaa said:


> I've just received my medium blush ava and on one side the leather doesn't look very nice. I've looked at all Ava's posted on here to see if anyone had the same problem but it doesn't seem like it. I think I will make a return but am unsure whether to get a replacement or not..
> 
> Sorry I don't know why my picture came up so big!!


Hi,

I have the same problem with a leather. I will return it.


----------



## 3riQue

Vicmarie said:


> I got mine from Macy's and it seems perfectly fine. The only thing I was not prepared for was that the bag did not come in a box, it came in a plastic bag ! I was sure there was going to be something wrong with it but it's perfect !



I just received mine today from Macys.com! Oh yes, they both came in plastic bags with no packing paper or stuffing. I ordered the blossom and the dark dune since I couldn't decide. But sadly, both of the bags have scratched hardware- feet mostly. I feel like they just sent me the bags from the sales floor display... The blossom doesn't even have a dust bag!

So I'm expecting replacements to come in and hopefully nothing will be wrong with them!

Edit:

I just saw on the label that my bags came from Macy's Scottsdale Fashion Square, AZ. It really did come from the sales floor.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

I knew this would happen!!! They've only gone and bought the Ava out in Luggage help me lord I want it!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

3riQue said:


> I just received mine today from Macys.com! Oh yes, they both came in plastic bags with no packing paper or stuffing. I ordered the blossom and the dark dune since I couldn't decide. But sadly, both of the bags have scratched hardware- feet mostly. I feel like they just sent me the bags from the sales floor display... The blossom doesn't even have a dust bag!
> 
> So I'm expecting replacements to come in and hopefully nothing will be wrong with them!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just saw on the label that my bags came from Macy's Scottsdale Fashion Square, AZ. It really did come from the sales floor.




Oh that's terrible !! I am hoping your replacements arrive brand spankin Hun . I've noticed my feet are already a little scratched . I've worn it twice and been extra careful with it [emoji19]


----------



## lmirinda

I have been eyeing on Ava for a while and today I spotted this on Selfridge. They have extra small crossbody size. I think it looks really cute! They have one in black too. Looks like they are the only one that have this online at the moment?


----------



## HesitantShopper

lmirinda said:


> I have been eyeing on Ava for a while and today I spotted this on Selfridge. They have extra small crossbody size. I think it looks really cute! They have one in black too. Looks like they are the only one that have this online at the moment?



SO cute! but man, that is one teeny bag lol


----------



## Sarah03

lmirinda said:


> I have been eyeing on Ava for a while and today I spotted this on Selfridge. They have extra small crossbody size. I think it looks really cute! They have one in black too. Looks like they are the only one that have this online at the moment?




This is sooo cute!  I hope Dusty Rose makes it to the U.S.!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Very cute but too small for me


----------



## yenaj

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049763
> 
> 
> I never revealed my Dark Dune small Ava ! I absolutely love this little bag . Here she is with a cute coach pony scarf . I don't have a little girl so the bags get dressed up instead !




So so so cute!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Anyone out there got her in Luggage yet?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Here she is


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3076007



So pretty! What colour is this?


----------



## REYNALD0C

Anyone notice that the quilted cross body ava is in lifestyle stores?! I saw it in the window at Cerritos mall, but they didn't have the black and silver one. I think it hits stores wednesday. I might have to break my bag ban


----------



## Cutiekitty92

DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! What colour is this?




She's a beautiful luggage! So hard to come across this one here. I'm so glad I did cave and get it because dark dune is nice but I'm a brown bag girl at heart. 100% happy now


----------



## lmirinda

Ladies, what do you think of the new quilt stitched ava satchel in dusty rose? I want to get an ava, was planning on getting the dark dune one but now there's quilted one available for pre order at Macy's. >_<
I'm not sure how the quilted one looks like irl as I'm in Australia so I can't go check it out easily. Anyone has seen it irl? Is it nice?

And I noticed that in the quilted one, it actually says in the description that the hardware is 18k gold plated.


----------



## debssx3

This is such a cute bag!! I thought Id never see another MK that Id like! Does the small ava come in red?


----------



## debssx3

Also, can you put the handle down when carrying it crossbody?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

debssx3 said:


> Also, can you put the handle down when carrying it crossbody?




The handle does move slightly


----------



## lolcia

Hi can somebody make a comparison pic between small and medium Ava?  Thanks


----------



## keishapie1973

lolcia said:


> Hi can somebody make a comparison pic between small and medium Ava?  Thanks



Check post #10 and 12 in this link.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors-reference-library/bag-size-comparisons-904675.html


----------



## lolcia

Thank you


----------



## Allshinythings

Here is my small Ava in blush. I wanted a medium but it wasn't available on the Canadian website. Blush is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## TnC

AmokedFish said:


> Here is my small Ava in blush. I wanted a medium but it wasn't available on the Canadian website. Blush is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087076
> View attachment 3087077



Very cute! I have the medium and I originally wanted the blush in small haha. I think both size are perfect though


----------



## coivcte

AmokedFish said:


> Here is my small Ava in blush. I wanted a medium but it wasn't available on the Canadian website. Blush is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087076
> View attachment 3087077



This looks like Medium? No!?


----------



## Allshinythings

TnC said:


> Very cute! I have the medium and I originally wanted the blush in small haha. I think both size are perfect though




We should trade. lol. I find small a bit too small for me. I'd like to get a black medium if it becomes available.


----------



## Allshinythings

coivcte said:


> This looks like Medium? No!?




No unfortunately it is small. [emoji22]


----------



## coivcte

AmokedFish said:


> No unfortunately it is small. [emoji22]



It looks so much like my Medium....I'm puzzled....lol......


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone have the extra small Ava? I would love to see some pics.


----------



## lcaddict

I like the satchel better without the MK tassel. It looks more elegant that way. Do they have the Ava in blossom?


----------



## Allshinythings

coivcte said:


> It looks so much like my Medium....I'm puzzled....lol......




Yours looks bigger than mine. [emoji41]


----------



## coivcte

lcaddict said:


> I like the satchel better without the MK tassel. It looks more elegant that way. Do they have the Ava in blossom?



 agreed!

I have seen Ava in Blossom, Pearl Grey, Black, Luggage and quilted Dusty Rose


----------



## Nymeria1

coivcte said:


> agreed!
> 
> I have seen Ava in Blossom, Pearl Grey, Black, Luggage and quilted Dusty Rose




It also comes in Dark Dune, so many nice choices!


----------



## Nymeria1

luxurista said:


> Does anyone have the extra small Ava? I would love to see some pics.



I saw the extra small Ava, and it would never work for me.  If all one carries is a tissue and lipstick, then it might be fine, or one could put a phone in, and then, that's it!!  :giggles:  IMO


----------



## HelloMeganda

luxurista said:


> Does anyone have the extra small Ava? I would love to see some pics.



I saw an extra small Ava today! Its small and cute but it was already a pain to close the bag with the magnet


----------



## luxurista

HelloMeganda said:


> I saw an extra small ava today! It small and cute but its was already a pain to close the bag with the magnet



Thanks for the photo!! Is it just me or does the handle look disproportionate on this size? It seems too long.


----------



## HelloMeganda

lcaddict said:


> I like the satchel better without the MK tassel. It looks more elegant that way. Do they have the Ava in blossom?



I agree, I took off the MK logo because the leather part its hanging on is also so thin. Here is my small Ava in blossom with my blush wallet:


----------



## HelloMeganda

luxurista said:


> Thanks for the photo!! Is it just me or does the handle look disproportionate on this size? It seems too long.



That's what I thought too, I guess so you could put your hand through it? But I wouldn't wear this type of size on the crook of the arm, too small for that


----------



## coivcte

HelloMeganda said:


> I agree, I took off the MK logo because the leather part its hanging on is also so thin. Here is my small Ava in blossom with my blush wallet:



I had trouble removing the MK logo charm, the opening was too small and the charm couldn't be pulled through. How did you manage to remove yours?


----------



## TnC

I agree the small handle on the crossbody Ava looks long. I don't like it. I like the satchels better.


----------



## HelloMeganda

I just carefully maneuvered it through even though I was afraid it would rip or stretch, but it didnt! I just wish it was on a thicker leather because everytime you open the flap, the charm gets flipped back too. Overtime it looks like the leather will get damaged and start to peel apart because it is so thin


----------



## HesitantShopper

HelloMeganda said:


> I saw an extra small Ava today! Its small and cute but it was already a pain to close the bag with the magnet



Disappointing to hear but good to know anyways, tfs.



HelloMeganda said:


> I agree, I took off the MK logo because the leather part its hanging on is also so thin. Here is my small Ava in blossom with my blush wallet:



Cute combo.. i like the colors!


----------



## Patches1234

Hi, was wondering if anyone would have any comparison pictures of medium selma vs small Ava and medium Ava...I'm 5feet3 and am afraid that the medium Ava might be too overwhelming on me...


----------



## REYNALD0C

I've officially gone mad. Last weekend I bought the cross body Ava in pearl grey from Nordstroms but then found it in steel grey on Dillard's. I ended up ordering that online. I just got it in today. I'm obviously not keeping both. I just took a quick snap of the twins, before I went to return the pearl grey. The steel grey was just so much edgier and went way better with black clothing. I'm really happy with my choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

REYNALD0C said:


> I've officially gone mad. Last weekend I bought the cross body Ava in pearl grey from Nordstroms but then found it in steel grey on Dillard's. I ended up ordering that online. I just got it in today. I'm obviously not keeping both. I just took a quick snap of the twins, before I went to return the pearl grey. The steel grey was just so much edgier and went way better with black clothing. I'm really happy with my choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132736



very nice! good choice, though both look great.. a total win either way!


----------



## ubo22

REYNALD0C said:


> I've officially gone mad. Last weekend I bought the cross body Ava in pearl grey from Nordstroms but then found it in steel grey on Dillard's. I ended up ordering that online. I just got it in today. I'm obviously not keeping both. I just took a quick snap of the twins, before I went to return the pearl grey. The steel grey was just so much edgier and went way better with black clothing. I'm really happy with my choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132736


Great color comparison photo!  Would you mind posting this in the color comparisons thread?...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/color-comparison-pictures-902852.html

I love the steel grey, too!  Both are beautiful, though.


----------



## ChrisCross

Hey ladies! I'm dying for the Ava in blossom/pale pink; if you see it anywhere, I'd love if you could send a link over! It seems to be all sold out online from what I can see. Thank you!!


----------



## elysiaxo

AmokedFish said:


> Here is my small Ava in blush. I wanted a medium but it wasn't available on the Canadian website. Blush is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087076
> View attachment 3087077


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Allshinythings

elysiaxo said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you. [emoji2]


----------



## ai.syabaniah

hi..is there anyone here having engraving "Michael Kors" on the bottom or feet on your bags?

I have read on the previous page there is no engraving.
ava from my friend having engraving on her bags..is it fake?thank you for the answer


----------



## JessLuu

ai.syabaniah said:


> hi..is there anyone here having engraving "Michael Kors" on the bottom or feet on your bags?
> 
> I have read on the previous page there is no engraving.
> ava from my friend having engraving on her bags..is it fake?thank you for the answer


I have 3 Avas and none have engraving on the feet


----------



## ai.syabaniah

JessLuu said:


> I have 3 Avas and none have engraving on the feet



hi JessLuu..
I have seen on the youtube video and if I'm not mistaken their ava dont have engraving on the feet too

btw love your ballet.
do you have ava on small size? can you compare the size from small ava with selma medium messenger or sutton small?

thank you..


----------



## JessLuu

ai.syabaniah said:


> hi JessLuu..
> I have seen on the youtube video and if I'm not mistaken their ava dont have engraving on the feet too
> 
> btw love your ballet.
> do you have ava on small size? can you compare the size from small ava with selma medium messenger or sutton small?
> 
> thank you..


I only have the medium size. The small is way too small for me. I can fit about as much stuff in the medium Ava as I can in my small Suttons. Small Sutton can fit taller items, because they can stick out the top, but the Ava can't have anything stick out


----------



## Vienna

There was a lady on here looking for the mini Ava in steel grey and I just spotted a new one on eBay for a good price! Wanted to share...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-K...el-Crossbody-Handbag-/262121909954?nav=SEARCH


----------



## verine0529

my 2nd purchase of mk!

Ava XS in black, looks like navy in the photo....


----------



## HesitantShopper

verine0529 said:


> my 2nd purchase of mk!
> 
> Ava XS in black, looks like navy in the photo....



These are so darn cute!


----------



## verine0529

HesitantShopper said:


> These are so darn cute!


it is really a cute bag...
but must keep the side button unsnapped to put in more things...


----------



## CinthiaZ

ai.syabaniah said:


> hi..is there anyone here having engraving "Michael Kors" on the bottom or feet on your bags?
> 
> I have read on the previous page there is no engraving.
> ava from my friend having engraving on her bags..is it fake?thank you for the answer


Many MK bags do not have engraving on the feet. The outlet Hamilton is a perfect example. This is another of many misconceptions about MK authenticity, that I am going clarify in our 'false rumors' thread. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Vienna said:


> There was a lady on here looking for the mini Ava in steel grey and I just spotted a new one on eBay for a good price! Wanted to share...
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-K...el-Crossbody-Handbag-/262121909954?nav=SEARCH


That is a good deal! It appears to be authentic from a good seller, as well, although it would be nice to see the heat stamp and made in country tag, but the paperwork and price tag are correct for the bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

verine0529 said:


> it is really a cute bag...
> but must keep the side button unsnapped to put in more things...



Yes, probably so.. it is a very petite wee thing lol but again adorable.


----------



## schmurse

I did it!! I went ahead and ordered the medium Ava in dark dune as a birthday gift to myself  It should be here by the end of the week, I can't wait!!

Went to the boutique to see if they had the medium in any other colors besides ballet (very pretty but too pink/light for me) or black (I mostly wear browns, so I wanted to stay away from the black) and they didn't so they ordered the dark dune for me.  I also tried on the Greenwich, which was really nice but the shape just didn't look right on me at all.  The sales lady said it would be shipped out today and I went with free shipping, I'm just hoping it'll be here sooner rather than later!


----------



## HesitantShopper

schmurse said:


> I did it!! I went ahead and ordered the medium Ava in dark dune as a birthday gift to myself  It should be here by the end of the week, I can't wait!!
> 
> Went to the boutique to see if they had the medium in any other colors besides ballet (very pretty but too pink/light for me) or black (I mostly wear browns, so I wanted to stay away from the black) and they didn't so they ordered the dark dune for me.  I also tried on the Greenwich, which was really nice but the shape just didn't look right on me at all.  The sales lady said it would be shipped out today and I went with free shipping, I'm just hoping it'll be here sooner rather than later!



Congrats! the Ava is such a cutie! and DD is an awesome color. Can't wait to see. Happy Birthday.


----------



## coachluvver

Early Christmas present. [emoji2]


----------



## _jssaa

Beautiful Ava! Love the charms!


----------



## cny1941

coachluvver said:


> Early Christmas present. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3206724




Sooooo pretty love everything. Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachluvver said:


> Early Christmas present. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3206724



Gorgeous! love how dolled up she is!


----------



## Panache

Hi Ladies!! Hope you're all doing well and enjoying this holiday season! Considering getting the Medium size in blush. For those of who you who have it in the lighter colors ballet or blush have you experienced any color transfer issues? Thanks in advance for any feedback I am heading to mall in a few hours &#128522;


----------



## Fie.

coachluvver said:


> Early Christmas present. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3206724


Is this a small or medium?  i can never tell the difference 
I love the fur keychain! 
I ordered my ava (small, dark khaki) yesterday and i'm sooo excited, early Christmas present to myself as well


----------



## coachluvver

Fie. said:


> Is this a small or medium?  i can never tell the difference
> I love the fur keychain!
> I ordered my ava (small, dark khaki) yesterday and i'm sooo excited, early Christmas present to myself as well




Thanks!! It's a medium. [emoji2] Enjoy your Ava!!


----------



## coachluvver

HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous! love how dolled up she is!




Thank you!! [emoji2]


----------



## coachluvver

cny1941 said:


> Sooooo pretty love everything. Congrats!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## Fie.

coachluvver said:


> Thanks!! It's a medium. [emoji2] Enjoy your Ava!!



Thanks!  i hope it'll be big enough, i'm used to the large Selma, LOL! Will be quite an adjustment! I still love my Selma, but it's simply too large when i just want to go out for a couple of drinks. 

What colour is your Ava?


----------



## bunny82

I am in love with the MK blush pink too!


----------



## Anjool

Hi guys, does anyone have the medium ava in ballet with SILVER hardware? I am close to purchasing i just wish i could see some personal pics first xoxoxoxoxoxoxox (Wish i could find the blush/gold too)


----------



## alisonmrichie

coachluvver said:


> Early Christmas present. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3206724



I just drooled this is gorgeous


----------



## trefusisgirl

alisonmrichie said:


> I just drooled this is gorgeous




Your addicted already lol, it is a slippery slope this addiction take it from one that knows.


----------



## coachluvver

alisonmrichie said:


> I just drooled this is gorgeous




Thanks!! [emoji3]


----------



## coachluvver

Fie. said:


> Thanks!  i hope it'll be big enough, i'm used to the large Selma, LOL! Will be quite an adjustment! I still love my Selma, but it's simply too large when i just want to go out for a couple of drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> What colour is your Ava?




Pearl Gray


----------



## knasarae

Hi Ladies!

Yesterday I fell in love with the Small Ava Satchel in Cherry Patent.  The color is just so saturated, it's gorgeous!!  I'm not a big bag gal, so I'm pretty sure this can hold all my stuff.   I will be pretty sad if it doesn't.  I would've played on the safe side and looked for a Medium but I don't think it comes in this color. So I ended up ordering from NM with a $50 off code and free shipping.  Hopefully I will have good news to post soon!

I'm also hoping I can be patient and get the Nude/Peanut color on sale in the spring. Loved looking at all you ladies bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

knasarae said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Yesterday I fell in love with the Small Ava Satchel in Cherry Patent.  The color is just so saturated, it's gorgeous!!  I'm not a big bag gal, so I'm pretty sure this can hold all my stuff.   I will be pretty sad if it doesn't.  I would've played on the safe side and looked for a Medium but I don't think it comes in this color. So I ended up ordering from NM with a $50 off code and free shipping.  Hopefully I will have good news to post soon!
> 
> I'm also hoping I can be patient and get the Nude/Peanut color on sale in the spring. Loved looking at all you ladies bags!



so pretty!


----------



## Fie.

knasarae said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Yesterday I fell in love with the Small Ava Satchel in Cherry Patent.  The color is just so saturated, it's gorgeous!!  I'm not a big bag gal, so I'm pretty sure this can hold all my stuff.   I will be pretty sad if it doesn't.  I would've played on the safe side and looked for a Medium but I don't think it comes in this color. So I ended up ordering from NM with a $50 off code and free shipping.  Hopefully I will have good news to post soon!
> 
> I'm also hoping I can be patient and get the Nude/Peanut color on sale in the spring. Loved looking at all you ladies bags!


So gorgeous! Do you happen to know what the blue colour is called? I love it!


----------



## knasarae

Fie. said:


> So gorgeous! Do you happen to know what the blue colour is called? I love it!



Celedon/Azure


----------



## Apelila

It's been awhile since I baught something in MK specially bags but when I saw this bag I'm like a crazy woman&#128514;&#128523; I'm only allowing my self to purchase when it's on sale since I always get disappointed when purchasing it in actual retail price and the minute I left the store there it goes it's on sale&#128523;&#128560;


----------



## barskin

Big sale on Ava at Lord & Taylor. Get the Cornflower blue for $133.50.


http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...-and-taylor/ava-leather-crossbody-satchel-bag


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Yesterday I fell in love with the Small Ava Satchel in Cherry Patent.  The color is just so saturated, it's gorgeous!!  I'm not a big bag gal, so I'm pretty sure this can hold all my stuff.   I will be pretty sad if it doesn't.  I would've played on the safe side and looked for a Medium but I don't think it comes in this color. So I ended up ordering from NM with a $50 off code and free shipping.  Hopefully I will have good news to post soon!
> 
> I'm also hoping I can be patient and get the Nude/Peanut color on sale in the spring. Loved looking at all you ladies bags!



So unfortunately it was too small so it's on its way back.  I will keep my eye out for something else in that red patent.  That color is just gorgeous.


----------



## feonalily

I wish this bag would hurry up and be available medium size in department stores lol


----------



## amethyst25

feonalily said:


> I wish this bag would hurry up and be available medium size in department stores lol




It's available at Nordstrom, Bloomingdale's and Lord & Taylor


----------



## barskin

I got my Ava in the Cherry patent at Lord & Taylor (on sale for $150 plus tax!). So pretty!









And here's the size relative to my medium Sutton ($160 from L&T).


----------



## andral5

barskin said:


> I got my Ava in the Cherry patent at Lord & Taylor (on sale for $150 plus tax!). So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the size relative to my medium Sutton ($160 from L&T).





I don't even know which one I love more. They're both absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patches1234

Does anyone have a colour comparison of blush and ballet???i can't decide between them...


----------



## HesitantShopper

barskin said:


> I got my Ava in the Cherry patent at Lord & Taylor (on sale for $150 plus tax!). So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the size relative to my medium Sutton ($160 from L&T).



So pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

barskin said:


> I got my Ava in the Cherry patent at Lord & Taylor (on sale for $150 plus tax!). So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the size relative to my medium Sutton ($160 from L&T).




Very pretty!!! Is the Ava the medium or small? I miss my medium blush Ava! But not at full price plus tax haha


----------



## Sarah03

This is one expensive Ava!  Lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> This is one expensive Ava!  Lol
> View attachment 3271337



Yes, it is!!! Lol.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> This is one expensive Ava!  Lol
> View attachment 3271337




Hahaha!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Just ordered the small Ava in dark dune for $149.99 at Macy's. Just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lillywillowbug said:


> Just ordered the small Ava in dark dune for $149.99 at Macy's. Just couldn't pass it up.




I had to get a medium dark dune Ava too (but from Belk)

Can't wait until she gets here!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pinkalicious said:


> I had to get a medium dark dune Ava too (but from Belk)
> 
> Can't wait until she gets here!




Hi!! I see that we both buckled and trying the Ava again [emoji6]. I had some Macy's gift cards and can definitely make it work for that price.


----------



## jennice

I heard that the dark dune colour for Ava is discontinued??! Is this true?


----------



## Minkette

jennice said:


> I heard that the dark dune colour for Ava is discontinued??! Is this true?



It may be for spring colors to be released. Dark dune is released pretty regularly tho.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> This is one expensive Ava!  Lol
> View attachment 3271337



Did the zero button get stuck.


----------



## Shel12

Look what I found.....these look like Ava but I still prefer the MK version better. 
The LV Cluny and Saint Laurent Moujik.


----------



## jennice

Shel12 said:


> Look what I found.....these look like Ava but I still prefer the MK version better.
> The LV Cluny and Saint Laurent Moujik.


The Dior flap bag as well. 

I wish MK made bags in more leather varieties for his MMK line, I'm getting so bored of the saffiano leather look. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Anjool

Medium Ava in Ballet


----------



## jennice

Anjool said:


> Medium Ava in Ballet


She's gorgeous! Love the pom. Ballet is such a nice color for the spring!


----------



## smileydimples

Anjool said:


> Medium Ava in Ballet



Soooooo pretty


----------



## Sarah03

Anjool said:


> Medium Ava in Ballet




Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Anjool said:


> Medium Ava in Ballet



Gorgeous!  Ballet is such a feminine color & perfect for spring!


----------



## lolcia

The new AVA


----------



## Annelb2003

My very first MK bag, the lovely Ava


----------



## Sandra.AT

i´m thinking of buying the ava large saffiano as i love the look of it.. Do you find the large one practicatl or does it fit enough/ a lot ? 

I´m considering maybe a summer colour like pink or coral as I would like to have it for summer and I have so many bags with neutral colours but no bag with a flashy colour


----------



## Quartzite

Received my small blush Ava in the mail today! I got it off eBay, so I was a bit nervous (especially after Pink's experience with her blush selma), but it is in perfect condition!  Small is the perfect size  for me, and the blush is perfect for this style of handbag 
Something I observed: The extra small cross-stitched blush ava has a yellowish, wheat coloured undertone, while small has a more pinkish undertone. I'm definitely loving the pinker one!


----------



## Quartzite

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3312905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first MK bag, the lovely Ava



Gorgeous, what a lovely choice for your first MK! What colour is your ava?


----------



## luvcoach2

lolcia said:


> The new AVA



Is this bag available? If so, where? Thanks!


----------



## Quartzite

luvcoach2 said:


> Is this bag available? If so, where? Thanks!



It's a Bloomingdale's Exclusive  There are more lovely colours on their site too!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=michael+kors+ava


----------



## Quartzite

Bloomingdale's also has a new Extra Small Ava Appliqué Crossbody 

I have no idea how to include images


----------



## luvcoach2

Quartzite said:


> It's a Bloomingdale's Exclusive  There are more lovely colours on their site too!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/search?keyword=michael+kors+ava




Thank you so much. It looks like a lovely bag and I may have to add this one to my collection.


----------



## Annelb2003

Quartzite said:


> Gorgeous, what a lovely choice for your first MK! What colour is your ava?




Thank you so much, I believe the colour is called 'cinders', could that be correct?xx


----------



## Sandra.AT

I finally got my ava raspberry large- the last one in this colour - the large size is also perfect for work - i can carry a lot for its size.. There was no medium bag and the medium coral bag costed full price and the pink one was much cheaper and i looooove this colour 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 my pink umbrella fits also inside togerher with all my essential and there is still some room for more 
I think the medium one would have been better as i wanted a smaller one but i thought the large size won't be so "big"


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally got my ava raspberry large- the last one in this colour - the large size is also perfect for work - i can carry a lot for its size.. There was no medium bag and the medium coral bag costed full price and the pink one was much cheaper and i looooove this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338446
> View attachment 3338447
> View attachment 3338448
> View attachment 3338449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pink umbrella fits also inside togerher with all my essential and there is still some room for more
> I think the medium one would have been better as i wanted a smaller one but i thought the large size won't be so "big"




Can you do a mod shot? I haven't seen a large one before. Curious how large it is! Beautiful colour


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> Can you do a mod shot? I haven't seen a large one before. Curious how large it is! Beautiful colour




Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone know if the Ava ever came in the luggage color?


----------



## Sandra.AT

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone know if the Ava ever came in the luggage color?




Y


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sandra.AT said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338487


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch




Thanks! Looks great on you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> Thanks! Looks great on you!




Thank you


----------



## Quartzite

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thank you, I actually am looking for a small ava in the luggage and can't find one



I found one on Farfetch
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...0ahUKEwib0d_wsKrMAhWKXB4KHXl-DM84JxC_EwjMBTAe

I've never used that site before so I can't speak for its reputation.. Still, $300 for a small Ava is a bit much to me. Would you consider the dark dune version perhaps?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Quartzite said:


> I found one on Farfetch
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...0ahUKEwib0d_wsKrMAhWKXB4KHXl-DM84JxC_EwjMBTAe
> 
> I've never used that site before so I can't speak for its reputation.. Still, $300 for a small Ava is a bit much to me. Would you consider the dark dune version perhaps?



Ahhhh thats exactly the size and color I wanted... bummer, I wonder why its priced so high, the retail on it is $268... but I'm sure that markup is like ebay and such, especially if its more rare to find. I have seen the dark dune in person, I like the color, but I really love that luggage, LOL, maybe i'll have to give the dune another look? or else hope for a miracle and find it at a lower price somewhere!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally got my ava raspberry large- the last one in this colour - the large size is also perfect for work - i can carry a lot for its size.. There was no medium bag and the medium coral bag costed full price and the pink one was much cheaper and i looooove this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338446
> View attachment 3338447
> View attachment 3338448
> View attachment 3338449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pink umbrella fits also inside togerher with all my essential and there is still some room for more
> I think the medium one would have been better as i wanted a smaller one but i thought the large size won't be so "big"



Fabulous color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch



Looks great on you! doesn't appear that large at all.


----------



## Sandra.AT

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you! doesn't appear that large at all.







HesitantShopper said:


> Fabulous color!




Thank you [emoji2] it appears just large to me because i thought it would be smaller.. I had the smaller sizer in mind .. I thought it would look smaller than the selma medium but it looks similiar in size but not in what it can fit


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch



The colour really suits you! I really don't understand MK's sizing, with this size being the large. I always thought the large would resemble a suitcase! It definitely looks the perfect size on you, got me wishing for one now


----------



## Sandra.AT

Quartzite said:


> The colour really suits you! I really don't understand MK's sizing, with this size being the large. I always thought the large would resemble a suitcase! It definitely looks the perfect size on you, got me wishing for one now



thank you  i got a little bit disappointing as i wanted to have it smaller but there is no smaller size in that colour anymore.

it is called "medium" and the smaller size is "small" and the smallest size is "Xsmall or something" .. i call it large as I got confused with the sizing.. the correct sie is medium but there is no large size of the ava so it´s weird for me.. 
it´s the same with selma.. there is the large size the medium ( which is for me the small size) and the other smaller sizes but without the to handles just with the strap..( small and mini)
it´s a perfect size for everyday..


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally got my ava raspberry large- the last one in this colour - the large size is also perfect for work - i can carry a lot for its size.. There was no medium bag and the medium coral bag costed full price and the pink one was much cheaper and i looooove this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338446
> View attachment 3338447
> View attachment 3338448
> View attachment 3338449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pink umbrella fits also inside togerher with all my essential and there is still some room for more
> I think the medium one would have been better as i wanted a smaller one but i thought the large size won't be so "big"







Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch




Great bag, looks perfect on you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> Great bag, looks perfect on you [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Sarah03

Sandra.AT said:


> I finally got my ava raspberry large- the last one in this colour - the large size is also perfect for work - i can carry a lot for its size.. There was no medium bag and the medium coral bag costed full price and the pink one was much cheaper and i looooove this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338446
> View attachment 3338447
> View attachment 3338448
> View attachment 3338449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pink umbrella fits also inside togerher with all my essential and there is still some room for more
> I think the medium one would have been better as i wanted a smaller one but i thought the large size won't be so "big"




Ohhh this is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Stephg

Thinking about a small Ava - can't decide between ballet or coral! Both so beautiful in different ways. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sarah03 said:


> Ohhh this is so pretty! Congrats!




Thank you.. I'm so happy to finally have a brighter coloured bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> Thinking about a small Ava - can't decide between ballet or coral! Both so beautiful in different ways. What to do, what to do.




I vote for the coral one because i also wanted to have that one.. I love the colour and it is perfect for spring summer and also for the colder months if you just wear dark clothes


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch



Very cute!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!!



Thank you


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> I vote for the coral one because i also wanted to have that one.. I love the colour and it is perfect for spring summer and also for the colder months if you just wear dark clothes




I know, it's such a nice summer colour but the ballet is so pretty too. Ah don't know which to pick, there's a $30 price difference between them. The coral is cheaper.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I´m soo thrilled with my pink ava medium that I´m considering buying another one just smaller and in a different colour.. maybe one with a new look.. there were some new ava´s release which look different than the normal saffiano ones.. or i will buy a saffiano one.. I need to see which colour I like. I don´t have a white bag just a ecru bag which is almost the same .. I´m worried about colour transfer of an optic white  saffiano bag as I would wear the ava just on the strap and it will rubb against my jeans


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you[emoji1] .. Of course here are the pics: it's almost like a selma medium but it doesn't fit so much as in the selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338461
> View attachment 3338463
> View attachment 3338465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still a small umbrella / or big sunglasse case and fullsized wallet&  make up pouch




Yay you got your raspberry! Love it. I had a small raspberry Ava before and it was ,y favorite hot pink ever. I did love it in small for a pop of color but I think it looks great on you! In another thread there is a shot of someone holding both small and medium Avas and the size difference is minimal.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pinkalicious said:


> Yay you got your raspberry! Love it. I had a small raspberry Ava before and it was ,y favorite hot pink ever. I did love it in small for a pop of color but I think it looks great on you! In another thread there is a shot of someone holding both small and medium Avas and the size difference is minimal.




Thank you [emoji2][emoji2] i love the style of it .. I will maybe consider the ava small also


----------



## Sandra.AT

The ava medium ( the largest size as there is not large ava) fits this in it: quite a lot
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and still room for more ..i noticed that my ava has no "michael kors" written on her feets.. I see this the first time on a michael kors bag.


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> The ava medium ( the largest size as there is not large ava) fits this in it: quite a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still room for more ..i noticed that my ava has no "michael kors" written on her feets.. I see this the first time on a michael kors bag.



It's so roomy! My small blush Ava doesn't have "Michael Kors" written on her feet either. My Ava has the same honeycomb lining as yours (not the new modern, thick blocky MK). I checked out a bunch of images of different Avas (on eBay from reputable sellers), and most of them didn't have the "Michael Kors" engraved, but some did. Maybe it's being included on the new bags that have the new lining? Does anyone know?


----------



## lolcia

Stephg said:


> Thinking about a small Ava - can't decide between ballet or coral! Both so beautiful in different ways. What to do, what to do.




Hi,

i have the medium Ava in small in ballet. Its quite neutral colour for me. More than coral. I reccomend the bag in ballet.


----------



## Quartzite

Stephg said:


> I know, it's such a nice summer colour but the ballet is so pretty too. Ah don't know which to pick, there's a $30 price difference between them. The coral is cheaper.





lolcia said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have the medium Ava in small in ballet. Its quite neutral colour for me. More than coral. I reccomend the bag in ballet.



I have the small Blush, which is somewhat darker, but still similar to Ballet. I had a difficult time deciding between those two! I would go with the Ballet, it's neutral and is a very elegant colour. You'd be able to dress it up and down, and still look perfectly put together. The Coral looks very bright, which is lovely as well, but I'm not able to see it going with every outfit. I think Coral is a more specific colour, and it will clash terribly with certain colours, outfits and events. If you're not looking for an "everywhere" bag, then Coral is a good choice, otherwise I'd go with Ballet.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> I know, it's such a nice summer colour but the ballet is so pretty too. Ah don't know which to pick, there's a $30 price difference between them. The coral is cheaper.




I would get ballet! I just adore that color. I saw a girl with ballet Ava and it was just the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## Annelb2003

Me again, still very much in love


----------



## HesitantShopper

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3346783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again, still very much in love



What a great picture!


----------



## Annelb2003

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great picture!




Thank you, the Ava is quite the little model lol


----------



## coolladypenguin

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3346783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me again, still very much in love


Looks really classic

Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Annelb2003

coolladypenguin said:


> Looks really classic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you, super feminine bag, right?x


----------



## Sandra.AT

If somebody is wondering about the size of an ava medium (=largest size) It is the same size as the sutton small .. Also in what it can fit inside.. It' s confusing that the largest ava size is called medium and there is no "large size"


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> If somebody is wondering about the size of an ava medium (=largest size) It is the same size as the sutton small .. Also in what it can fit inside.. It' s confusing that the largest ava size is called medium and there is no "large size"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352535
> View attachment 3352536



Good comparison pics! i find his definition on sizes just to be odd.


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> If somebody is wondering about the size of an ava medium (=largest size) It is the same size as the sutton small .. Also in what it can fit inside.. It' s confusing that the largest ava size is called medium and there is no "large size"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352535
> View attachment 3352536




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; Thinking of buying Ava medium


----------



## Quartzite

Thanks for the great comparison pictures, Sandra.AT!

This is the small Ava next to the small Sutton. I haven't taken either of these lovelies out as yet, but I'm guessing that the Ava will be able to handle my Galaxy S5, small wallet, card holder, coin purse, and small makeup wristlet, with space left over for random items (inhaler, sanitizer, tissue).


----------



## Sandra.AT

Quartzite said:


> Thanks for the great comparison pictures, Sandra.AT!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the small Ava next to the small Sutton. I haven't taken either of these lovelies out as yet, but I'm guessing that the Ava will be able to handle my Galaxy S5, small wallet, card holder, coin purse, and small makeup wristlet, with space left over for random items (inhaler, sanitizer, tissue).




I love these colours on your bags.. It looks great..the small ava looks so cute.. I was also planning to get a small size but let's see .. At the moment i have enough bags [emoji1][emoji1]i just need a white bag in my collection but i'm just too scared because of colour transfer hmm .. How is it with your ava? Do you have to be careful when wearing jeans or something!?


----------



## amethyst25

Quartzite said:


> Thanks for the great comparison pictures, Sandra.AT!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the small Ava next to the small Sutton. I haven't taken either of these lovelies out as yet, but I'm guessing that the Ava will be able to handle my Galaxy S5, small wallet, card holder, coin purse, and small makeup wristlet, with space left over for random items (inhaler, sanitizer, tissue).




What color is your Sutton? Love it


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> I love these colours on your bags.. It looks great..the small ava looks so cute.. I was also planning to get a small size but let's see .. At the moment i have enough bags [emoji1][emoji1]i just need a white bag in my collection but i'm just too scared because of colour transfer hmm .. How is it with your ava? Do you have to be careful when wearing jeans or something!?



I haven't used the small blush Ava pictured here as yet, but I hope to soon! Unfortunately, it's been quite rainy lately. I am a bit nervous about using her with jeans or any other heavily dyed items.. I think I will treat her with some leather protector before I take her out when wearing those clothes! I have regular tailored dress pants that I wear to work. Those haven't let to any colour transfer on my blush Cythnia or extra-small Ava, so I'm quite happy about that 



amethyst25 said:


> What color is your Sutton? Love it



The Sutton is dusty rose  I'm so in love with that colour right now! To me, it looks brownish pink, but my mother likened it to chocolate milk - more brown than pink! It's definitely a more gentle, feminine colour, especially since I find black to be too harsh, and browns like luggage and dark dune just don't suit me somehow.


----------



## angelinachan

Hi everyone. Been ages since the last time I post here. I try not to check this forum much because I can't get away from the temptations :shame: 
I never bought designer handbags before and in a year I already bought 3 MK bags ( 4 if the one for my mom count  ).
I got Sutton Medium in Black, Selma Large in Watermelon, Cindy Medium Satchel in Navy (this one is my mom's) and I just place an order for Ava Small in Ballet. I've been contemplating between Ava and Sloan. I'm in love with Sloan at first but the more I see Ava on this forum, the more I love it  so thank you all for helping me choosing the bag that suits my need (can take it for casual / semi formal dinner party with the long strap off and can use it for everyday use with the long strap on) 
I actually want to buy one in Blush, but the online store I bought it didn't have it, and it almost time for my marketing credit to expire so I settle with Ballet. They got one in Lilac a few days ago, in patent saffiano leather, but I don't know is the patent saffiano leather is easily getting scratch than the usual saffiano? I'm afraid of this and hubby said the color it so not me ( well actually change of color once in a while won't hurt, no? But I just buy the one that he think suits me, beside I always love pink anyway  ). I've been looking for reference pictures for Ballet color in other thread but I seem couldn't find it somehow. Hopefully I will love this color and it won't get stain easily. Will post picture after I get the bag in two weeks.


----------



## MKbaglover

angelinachan said:


> Hi everyone. Been ages since the last time I post here. I try not to check this forum much because I can't get away from the temptations :shame:
> I never bought designer handbags before and in a year I already bought 3 MK bags ( 4 if the one for my mom count  ).
> I got Sutton Medium in Black, Selma Large in Watermelon, Cindy Medium Satchel in Navy (this one is my mom's) and I just place an order for Ava Small in Ballet. I've been contemplating between Ava and Sloan. I'm in love with Sloan at first but the more I see Ava on this forum, the more I love it  so thank you all for helping me choosing the bag that suits my need (can take it for casual / semi formal dinner party with the long strap off and can use it for everyday use with the long strap on)
> I actually want to buy one in Blush, but the online store I bought it didn't have it, and it almost time for my marketing credit to expire so I settle with Ballet. They got one in Lilac a few days ago, in patent saffiano leather, but I don't know is the patent saffiano leather is easily getting scratch than the usual saffiano? I'm afraid of this and hubby said the color it so not me ( well actually change of color once in a while won't hurt, no? But I just buy the one that he think suits me, beside I always love pink anyway  ). I've been looking for reference pictures for Ballet color in other thread but I seem couldn't find it somehow. Hopefully I will love this color and it won't get stain easily. Will post picture after I get the bag in two weeks.



The Ava is a lovely choice, ballet is really pretty.  I'm not sure if the patent saffiano would scratch easily but I would be worried about scratches too.  Definitely post pictures when you get it!


----------



## Suz82

angelinachan said:


> Hi everyone. Been ages since the last time I post here. I try not to check this forum much because I can't get away from the temptations :shame:
> I never bought designer handbags before and in a year I already bought 3 MK bags ( 4 if the one for my mom count  ).
> I got Sutton Medium in Black, Selma Large in Watermelon, Cindy Medium Satchel in Navy (this one is my mom's) and I just place an order for Ava Small in Ballet. I've been contemplating between Ava and Sloan. I'm in love with Sloan at first but the more I see Ava on this forum, the more I love it  so thank you all for helping me choosing the bag that suits my need (can take it for casual / semi formal dinner party with the long strap off and can use it for everyday use with the long strap on)
> I actually want to buy one in Blush, but the online store I bought it didn't have it, and it almost time for my marketing credit to expire so I settle with Ballet. They got one in Lilac a few days ago, in patent saffiano leather, but I don't know is the patent saffiano leather is easily getting scratch than the usual saffiano? I'm afraid of this and hubby said the color it so not me ( well actually change of color once in a while won't hurt, no? But I just buy the one that he think suits me, beside I always love pink anyway  ). I've been looking for reference pictures for Ballet color in other thread but I seem couldn't find it somehow. Hopefully I will love this color and it won't get stain easily. Will post picture after I get the bag in two weeks.




Hello  ah I think ballet will be lovely and classy in the Ava, good choice x


----------



## angelinachan

Suz82 said:


> Hello  ah I think ballet will be lovely and classy in the Ava, good choice x





MKbaglover said:


> The Ava is a lovely choice, ballet is really pretty.  I'm not sure if the patent saffiano would scratch easily but I would be worried about scratches too.  Definitely post pictures when you get it!



Thank you for the reassurance that I choose the right color  so happy


----------



## Suz82

Post pics when she comes [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji1]


----------



## Quartzite

angelinachan said:


> Hi everyone. Been ages since the last time I post here. I try not to check this forum much because I can't get away from the temptations :shame:
> I never bought designer handbags before and in a year I already bought 3 MK bags ( 4 if the one for my mom count  ).
> I got Sutton Medium in Black, Selma Large in Watermelon, Cindy Medium Satchel in Navy (this one is my mom's) and I just place an order for Ava Small in Ballet. I've been contemplating between Ava and Sloan. I'm in love with Sloan at first but the more I see Ava on this forum, the more I love it  so thank you all for helping me choosing the bag that suits my need (can take it for casual / semi formal dinner party with the long strap off and can use it for everyday use with the long strap on)
> I actually want to buy one in Blush, but the online store I bought it didn't have it, and it almost time for my marketing credit to expire so I settle with Ballet. They got one in Lilac a few days ago, in patent saffiano leather, but I don't know is the patent saffiano leather is easily getting scratch than the usual saffiano? I'm afraid of this and hubby said the color it so not me ( well actually change of color once in a while won't hurt, no? But I just buy the one that he think suits me, beside I always love pink anyway  ). I've been looking for reference pictures for Ballet color in other thread but I seem couldn't find it somehow. Hopefully I will love this color and it won't get stain easily. Will post picture after I get the bag in two weeks.



I think you will absolutely love the Ballet Ava! I was torn between Blush and Ballet as well, but Blush goes more with my complexion than the more pink-ish bags. I really hope MK releases Blush again, it's definitely my favourite colour 

Saffiano is so easy to care for, I've dropped mine on the street by accident and it didn't even get scratched! So far, I haven't had a problem with colour transfer, but my clothes are not heavily dyed (I don't wear jeans very much). So far, my Blush bags haven't gotten dirty as yet, even though I regularly use my Blush Cynthia for work.

I'm afraid of patent items, because they scratch easily, and if they get creased, the damage is very obvious. I'm also not a fan of the shine since I find it too flashy, but that's my personal preference. I feel the matte finish is more classy somehow!

I am also loving the Sloan, I may add that to my collection some day! I love the black in both gold and silver hardware, so I'm not sure how I'll decide - maybe I'll just have to get both  I'm on a purse ban right now though, so I'll have time to think about it. I do wish MK would come out with the oil slick hardware that I've seen on RM and Coach. I think it would look gorgeous on the Sloan


----------



## balletdune

I had my eyes on the Ava for a while too but I'm torn between the extra small or the small one.


----------



## angelinachan

Quartzite said:


> I think you will absolutely love the Ballet Ava! I was torn between Blush and Ballet as well, but Blush goes more with my complexion than the more pink-ish bags. I really hope MK releases Blush again, it's definitely my favourite colour
> 
> Saffiano is so easy to care for, I've dropped mine on the street by accident and it didn't even get scratched! So far, I haven't had a problem with colour transfer, but my clothes are not heavily dyed (I don't wear jeans very much). So far, my Blush bags haven't gotten dirty as yet, even though I regularly use my Blush Cynthia for work.
> 
> I'm afraid of patent items, because they scratch easily, and if they get creased, the damage is very obvious. I'm also not a fan of the shine since I find it too flashy, but that's my personal preference. I feel the matte finish is more classy somehow!
> 
> I am also loving the Sloan, I may add that to my collection some day! I love the black in both gold and silver hardware, so I'm not sure how I'll decide - maybe I'll just have to get both  I'm on a purse ban right now though, so I'll have time to think about it. I do wish MK would come out with the oil slick hardware that I've seen on RM and Coach. I think it would look gorgeous on the Sloan


I also didn't like the shine of the patent leather, like you, I also thought the matte finish is more classy.
I may add Sloan way later on too. I still love the black one with silver hardware that I'm contemplated before I saw the Ballet Ava.
My black sutton is gold hardware, and I use it as my everyday bag now, and after 13 months now, the gold hardware kinda lose it's gold on the zipper puller, I thought MK bag's hardware will be tougher than this, but I guess I'm wrong. So I want to try if the silver hardware won't be like this, that's why I bought the Ava in silver hardware.



MKbaglover said:


> The Ava is a lovely choice, ballet is really pretty.  I'm not sure if the patent saffiano would scratch easily but I would be worried about scratches too.  Definitely post pictures when you get it!



You both right, I love the color. It came yesterday night. I haven't use it though, but I already put some of my stuff to test it. Will post picture after this post and some review.



balletdune said:


> I had my eyes on the Ava for a while too but  I'm torn between the extra small or the small one.


I think it depends on how much stuff you want to put in. The small one is small enough for me, because my phone is quite big (6.3") and I use a long wallet on everyday use, I bought smaller bag than the Small Ava before and it turns out I only use it once or maybe twice because I can not take out my phone freely and I have to change my wallet when I want to use the bag, and I rarely have time to do this before I go.


----------



## angelinachan

Suz82 said:


> Post pics when she comes [emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji1]



s33.postimg.org/np150vd1b/20160528_002338.jpg

It past midnight here, I try to capture it in different light but I still can not take the pictures close to the real color, gonna have to take some more picture in broad daylight later on.
I loveee the color, depends on the light, sometimes it is a bit pinkish, sometimes it is a very light coffee creamy. 
The main handle fits perfectly on my arm. I haven't try the longstrap though.
The main compartment is quite roomy, but the outside back pocket is quite small, I'm afraid to put stuff in it, I intended to put my phone when I place the order for this bag, but after I see it now, I'm afraid to put any stuff in it because I'm afraid to ruin the stitches. Will post more review after I use the bag.

The bag is made in vietnam. If I'm not misread it somewhere in this forum last year, I think some MK bag is made in vietnam now? Can someone help me confirm this?

The bag came with MK lining, instead of the honeycomb one like my Sutton and Selma, I think it's the new lining, right? I love the honeycomb lining more though.

The negative side of my purchase, it didn't came with the MK dustbag, they only give me the store dustbag. I already emailed them about this and they replied that it came to their store with no dustbag   It's minor detail I think? At least I still get a dustbag, but I really want to know what this bag original dustbag like, because my medium Sutton and large Selma which is much larger than this Small Ava have similar size of dustbag.
And the bag didn't get it's original wrapping I think? They just put the bag like the picture I taken on the dustbag (and then they put it on a very thick luxurious box like this store always did), the longstrap still in wrapping though. So because of this, it got several dirty spots here and there, and kinda glue thingy on the edges, I try to wipe all the dirty spots and glue thingy with non alcohol baby wipes and thankfully it's all clean


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Hi everyone! It's been a while! So after having my Luggage medium Ava for a year I've decided to flog it for a Black medium. However I'm so confused as to why different stockists have different coloured linings on the inside? So I'm after black with gold hardware and it shows a black lining (Harrods) however John Lewis show a normal beige coloured lining. Any ideas?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Sandra.AT said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338487



Yes she did! I've had it for a
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 year now


----------



## Annelb2003




----------



## Pinkalicious

I still love this bag... I had the blush medium one when it first came out but got rid of it since I got it for full retail plus tax. Ended up missing out. 

Thought I'd never find it again. Today I bought one off mercari for $146 total!!! The girl was selling it since her ex BF bought it for her. Can't believe my luck!

Will post pics when she gets here... In the meantime does anyone know where I can get my sister a blossom small Ava on sale? Or any light pink or brown ones?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I still love this bag... I had the blush medium one when it first came out but got rid of it since I got it for full retail plus tax. Ended up missing out.
> 
> Thought I'd never find it again. Today I bought one off mercari for $146 total!!! The girl was selling it since her ex BF bought it for her. Can't believe my luck!
> 
> Will post pics when she gets here... In the meantime does anyone know where I can get my sister a blossom small Ava on sale? Or any light pink or brown ones?



Hi, Pink!!! Glad to hear that all is going well. Kors isn't excluded from the Macy's sale. It's just limited items. Check out this one. Your sis may like it..... http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...p-handle-satchel?ID=2501004&swatchColor=Peach


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Hi, Pink!!! Glad to hear that all is going well. Kors isn't excluded from the Macy's sale. It's just limited items. Check out this one. Your sis may like it..... http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...p-handle-satchel?ID=2501004&swatchColor=Peach



Thanks keishapie!! 
So now my sis wants my blush Ava that I just bought [emoji23] I guess we might share! Since I can't use it right now anyway... Sadness... Been lugging totes everywhere!


----------



## lucianar

HI ladies! Just curious what your thoughts are on the Ava satchel with studs? I have had my on it I love that the studs give the ladylike shape an edge, but wondering do you think it looks cheap in black?? Thanks in advance for any thoughts!! 
http://www.michaelkors.com/ava-small-studded-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T6SA6S1L?No=39&color=1171 Here's the link to the bag


----------



## keishapie1973

lucianar said:


> HI ladies! Just curious what your thoughts are on the Ava satchel with studs? I have had my on it I love that the studs give the ladylike shape an edge, but wondering do you think it looks cheap in black?? Thanks in advance for any thoughts!!
> http://www.michaelkors.com/ava-small-studded-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30T6SA6S1L?No=39&color=1171 Here's the link to the bag



I think it's cute and edgy, however, I prefer the Ava without studs.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I think it's cute and edgy, however, I prefer the Ava without studs.....



+1


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> +1



+2! I love the Ava's ladylike look! I prefer studs on the Selma messenger


----------



## Pinkalicious

My medium blush Ava is back with me... Regretted letting go of this from the very beginning!


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> My medium blush Ava is back with me... Regretted letting go of this from the very beginning!
> 
> View attachment 3414957



Gorgeous [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> My medium blush Ava is back with me... Regretted letting go of this from the very beginning!
> 
> View attachment 3414957



Lovely bag, glad you managed to get her again xx


----------



## Pinkalicious

Saw a cute cement Ava with gunmetal studs[emoji7]


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Saw a cute cement Ava with gunmetal studs[emoji7]
> View attachment 3450668


I bought this one a few weeks ago... LOVE it!!! Never felt the need to buy an Ava until seeing this one


----------



## yellamour

bellevie0891 said:


> I bought this one a few weeks ago... LOVE it!!! Never felt the need to buy an Ava until seeing this one


Could u post some photos, plz


----------



## bellevie0891

yellamour said:


> Could u post some photos, plz


This is the only picture I have currently. The first picture posted really captures the Cement color well


----------



## anitalilac

Your collectiom is to die for! Beautiful


----------



## bellevie0891

anitalilac said:


> Your collectiom is to die for! Beautiful



Thank you!!
I love them... antsy to try something new though so a few are looking for new homes


----------



## reginaPhalange

bellevie0891 said:


> This is the only picture I have currently. The first picture posted really captures the Cement color well


Love the colours and styles in your collection[emoji5]


----------



## yellamour

I'm deciding between medium ava in cement and bisque colors 

does MK continental wallet fit in to medium ava? Could anybody do some photos, please?


----------



## Pinkalicious

yellamour said:


> I'm deciding between medium ava in cement and bisque colors
> 
> does MK continental wallet fit in to medium ava? Could anybody do some photos, please?



About how big is the continental wallet? I have a medium Ava and I can fit a plastic case for baby wipes plus more. I'm pretty sure that's bigger than a continental wallet lol.


----------



## Fendilove

bellevie0891 said:


> This is the only picture I have currently. The first picture posted really captures the Cement color well


Beautiful collection!


----------



## bellevie0891

Fendilove said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you


----------



## PrincessBoaa

So I got the quilted Ava for an incredible price ($120) and I love it except does anyone who has the quilted find it really hard to stay clean? I'm just afraid I'll scratch it up easily since it is so soft!

Also... For the magnetic closure- do you guys find it doesn't automatically close shut? I feel like it takes quite a bit of wiggle room before getting into place.

I'm debating whether or not to sell and get the smooth small Ava now :/


----------



## smileydimples

My Rose and Tulip Small Ava from Lord and Taylor ... one of the colors looks just like my misty Rose Savannah.. but this is so different


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My Rose and Tulip Small Ava from Lord and Taylor ... one of the colors looks just like my misty Rose Savannah.. but this is so different



Such a pretty combo!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty combo!


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hello everyone. i ordered an ava (small) and liked it, but returned it the same day b/c the strap was so short and i wanted to crossbody. it was a 19 or 20", i believe. the bag was new from macys, but i read someplace - i think - that some models now have a longer strap, up to 24"... is this correct? can someone point me in the direction of an ava (small, not mini) with the longer strap? i know i could order a strap from ebay, but i'd prefer to have the one it comes with. thanks in advance.


----------



## ubo22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hello everyone. i ordered an ava (small) and liked it, but returned it the same day b/c the strap was so short and i wanted to crossbody. it was a 19 or 20", i believe. the bag was new from macys, but i read someplace - i think - that some models now have a longer strap, up to 24"... is this correct? can someone point me in the direction of an ava (small, not mini) with the longer strap? i know i could order a strap from ebay, but i'd prefer to have the one it comes with. thanks in advance.


Whenever I have questions like these, I always check Zappos because they have the most accurate measurements for MK bags.  I noticed on their website that the multi-color and studded small Avas have a longer shoulder strap that can be worn cross-body.  The solid colored plain ones do not. 

The extra small version is made to be worn cross-body with a longer strap, but if you're a set on a small, then you might be limited to the newer multi-color or studded version.


----------



## cupcakegirl

I came across this cutie at TJMaxx on clearance for $49 so I couldn't resist! My new mini Ava...


----------



## Fendilove

cupcakegirl said:


> I came across this cutie at TJMaxx on clearance for $49 so I couldn't resist! My new mini Ava...
> View attachment 3496662


what an awesome deal! Nice colour too! Enjoy!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Fendilove said:


> what an awesome deal! Nice colour too! Enjoy!


Thanks!  The selma is my fave MK style, but this one was too cute to pass up!


----------



## Cutiekitty92

So today I decided I wanted to try it crossbody. But came across that my strap isn't long enough to make it crossbody?! Anyone else? What's a way around it


----------



## ubo22

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So today I decided I wanted to try it crossbody. But came across that my strap isn't long enough to make it crossbody?! Anyone else? What's a way around it


The Ava shoulder strap is too short for cross body wear.  You might try punching more holes in the end of the strap to extend it longer.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

ubo22 said:


> The Ava shoulder strap is too short for cross body wear.  You might try punching more holes in the end of the strap to extend it longer.



Ahhh I did try and it still wasn't great. No worries!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cutiekitty92 said:


> So today I decided I wanted to try it crossbody. But came across that my strap isn't long enough to make it crossbody?! Anyone else? What's a way around it


i asked this question a few pages back... apparently only certain styles of the ava have a longer strap. i just bought a longer strap from ebay that matches the color.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Does anyone have the ava plum or pictures of it? I would like to know how this colour looks like in reality..the pictures on the Internet doesn't really show if this colour looks good on the ava or not . I haven't seen the ava plum in reality but I'm interested in it


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> Does anyone have the ava plum or pictures of it? I would like to know how this colour looks like in reality..the pictures on the Internet doesn't really show if this colour looks good on the ava or not . I haven't seen the ava plum in reality but I'm interested in it



I posted pics of my plum wallet in the colour comparison thread  just to get an idea of the colour. It has more of a reddish undertone.


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Sandra.AT said:


> Does anyone have the ava plum or pictures of it? I would like to know how this colour looks like in reality..the pictures on the Internet doesn't really show if this colour looks good on the ava or not . I haven't seen the ava plum in reality but I'm interested in it



I have a plum Bedford crossbody if you want to see? It's a beautiful colour


----------



## Sandra.AT

Cutiekitty92 said:


> I have a plum Bedford crossbody if you want to see? It's a beautiful colour


Yes please could you please post a photo?


----------



## Cutiekitty92

Sandra.AT said:


> Yes please could you please post a photo?



Sure!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Cutiekitty92 said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508402


Thank you so much [emoji38]..this colour looks amazing..I hope it looks the same also in saffiano leather


----------



## Stephg

I've been straying away from MK lately, not loving the new styles. I decided to check out MK.ca this morning since I got an email about sales and something caught my eye... medium ava in cinder.. on sale! I don't need it right?? I like the ava style and love the cinder colour, but just how functional is the bag for daily use??


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> I've been straying away from MK lately, not loving the new styles. I decided to check out MK.ca this morning since I got an email about sales and something caught my eye... medium ava in cinder.. on sale! I don't need it right?? I like the ava style and love the cinder colour, but just how functional is the bag for daily use??


I actually really love the style of the Ava, it's a cute crossbody that looks like it could fit a decent amount. KS had a similar style bag without the top handle bit (Cedar Street Magnolia) however it was a little smaller than I'd have liked, whereas the Medium Ava seems like a good size based on everyone's pictures. Let us know what you decide to do as well as which other brands you've been enjoying[emoji5]


----------



## Quartzite

I got my hands on an antique rose medium Ava! It's the only pink I've found that suits me so I knew I would absolutely regret it if I let it go. I took it out to work for the first time last week, and it fit almost everything my Jet Set Top Zip Tote usually carries (I don't overstuff my tote though). I had to downsize to a folding wallet but everything fit perfectly (sunglasses, wallet, makeup bag, keys, folded papers, odds and ends). I found that if the two button clasps on the sides are undone, the magnetic clasp has a hard time catching. When the buttons are clasped, the magnetic clasp catches without much guidance at all. I didn't have a hard time using it even though it isn't a top zip style, but it might not be convenient if you need to be going in and out of your purse frequently.

I was also worried that MK had changed the style of the Ava, since the new product images show the Ava being taller and sleeker than before. I'm happy to report that my Ava looks exactly like last year's Avas. The weird thing is the lining says 'Michael Kors' all over it, which is what I expect to see in outlet bags (such as the outlet Florence). I bought my Ava off MK.com, so that was a bit off-putting to find that it didn't have the block MK lining. I did get three antique rose wallets that all had the block MK lining, so I have no idea what they're doing over there.


----------



## Minkette

Quartzite said:


> I got my hands on an antique rose medium Ava! It's the only pink I've found that suits me so I knew I would absolutely regret it if I let it go. I took it out to work for the first time last week, and it fit almost everything my Jet Set Top Zip Tote usually carries (I don't overstuff my tote though). I had to downsize to a folding wallet but everything fit perfectly (sunglasses, wallet, makeup bag, keys, folded papers, odds and ends). I found that if the two button clasps on the sides are undone, the magnetic clasp has a hard time catching. When the buttons are clasped, the magnetic clasp catches without much guidance at all. I didn't have a hard time using it even though it isn't a top zip style, but it might not be convenient if you need to be going in and out of your purse frequently.
> 
> I was also worried that MK had changed the style of the Ava, since the new product images show the Ava being taller and sleeker than before. I'm happy to report that my Ava looks exactly like last year's Avas. The weird thing is the lining says 'Michael Kors' all over it, which is what I expect to see in outlet bags (such as the outlet Florence). I bought my Ava off MK.com, so that was a bit off-putting to find that it didn't have the block MK lining. I did get three antique rose wallets that all had the block MK lining, so I have no idea what they're doing over there.



I don't like the new lining much at all either... saw it in a few boutique bags.


----------



## cny1941

My first Ava in cinder [emoji4] 
finally got something with shw [emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3536497
> 
> 
> My first Ava in cinder [emoji4]
> finally got something with shw [emoji173]️


I really like this style and it looks gorgeous in this colour, enjoy[emoji5]


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> I really like this style and it looks gorgeous in this colour, enjoy[emoji5]



Thank you [emoji4] I like the style but hesitate to pull the trigger because of the fold-over flap. I loaded her up last night and saw it's not too difficult for the flap to snap. I really like the size, the medium one fits all my essentials.


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] I like the style but hesitate to pull the trigger because of the fold-over flap. I loaded her up last night and saw it's not too difficult for the flap to snap. I really like the size, the medium one fits all my essentials.


The flap is my favorite part, is it magnetic? I really like the size, it seems like it can hold quite a bit. Would you happen to have a picture of it loaded up with what fits? If not I'm sure I can scroll through the thread and find one[emoji5]


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> The flap is my favorite part, is it magnetic? I really like the size, it seems like it can hold quite a bit. Would you happen to have a picture of it loaded up with what fits? If not I'm sure I can scroll through the thread and find one[emoji5]



Yes the flap has magnetic snap but I find it if I put too much or overstuffed the bag, that makes it more difficult for the magnetic to snap. This is the reason why I get the medium size. I'll take pictures over the weekend what I can fit in this bag [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> Yes the flap has magnetic snap but I find it if I put too much or overstuffed the bag, that makes it more difficult for the magnetic to snap. This is the reason why I get the medium size. I'll take pictures over the weekend what I can fit in this bag [emoji4]


Oh that makes sense you don't want to carry too much else it won't stay closed. Thank you so much, that would be amazing and totally appreciated[emoji5]


----------



## Ahiko

Picked up Medium Ava in Blossom.
My first MK and pink purse. I'm in love.


----------



## Ahiko

HelloMeganda said:


> I agree, I took off the MK logo because the leather part its hanging on is also so thin. Here is my small Ava in blossom with my blush wallet:


Thank you for the color comparisons!



Patches1234 said:


> Does anyone have a colour comparison of blush and ballet???i can't decide between them...


I'd love to see a comparison too!



Anjool said:


> Medium Ava in Ballet


Lovely!


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> Oh that makes sense you don't want to carry too much else it won't stay closed. Thank you so much, that would be amazing and totally appreciated[emoji5]



Sorry it was busy month just have a chance to take pictures what's in my Ava bag. I don't carry much when wearing this bag only my wristlet, wallet, phone and sunglasses. I can fit them all in main compartment without having the side buttons undone. There is slip pocket in the back where I put Kleenex and wipes. Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## tweetie1288

cny1941 said:


> Sorry it was busy month just have a chance to take pictures what's in my Ava bag. I don't carry much when wearing this bag only my wristlet, wallet, phone and sunglasses. I can fit them all in main compartment without having the side buttons undone. There is slip pocket in the back where I put Kleenex and wipes. Hope this helps [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3557781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557782


Hi. I was wondering if this is the small size?


----------



## cny1941

tweetie1288 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if this is the small size?



No it's medium


----------



## tweetie1288

cny1941 said:


> No it's medium


Thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

does the ava ever go on sale anywhere? the only time macys had it for discount was over black friday - it was 166+/-. since then it's always stuck at 268 on macys and the mk website. where is a good place to buy it for a discount?


----------



## tweetie1288

ccbaggirl89 said:


> does the ava ever go on sale anywhere? the only time macys had it for discount was over black friday - it was 166+/-. since then it's always stuck at 268 on macys and the mk website. where is a good place to buy it for a discount?


I've seen it on bonton.com for about $100 a week or so ago


----------



## anteaterquaker

I just purchased the medium pink blossom Ava off Michael Kors website couple weeks ago for $169 its the medium so the original price was $298 
Mk online do have Ava on sale some time to time 
You just have to check them


----------



## Quartzite

I've never been able to catch the traditional colours on sale, like black or navy. The sales seem to target the seasonal colours as opposed to the staples. I do wish I had bought a black Ava with silver hardware when it was more easily available.


----------



## karlita27

Stephg said:


> I've been straying away from MK lately, not loving the new styles. I decided to check out MK.ca this morning since I got an email about sales and something caught my eye... medium ava in cinder.. on sale! I don't need it right?? I like the ava style and love the cinder colour, but just how functional is the bag for daily use??




I was surprised that the medium Ava is spacious and easy to use compared to selmas and suttons. It is not as heavy as my selma/sutton. It is also very pretty! It was on sale when I bought mine. 
But for daily use, I still use my bedford crossbody bag 4x a week and ava 2-3x a week.


----------



## danitay

Bloomingdale's has a sale right now. 25% off the small black Ava (so $201).


----------



## Sandra.AT

does anyone has the ava in plum? I can´t seem to find a photo where i can see the colour correct.. the professional photos doesn´t show the colour so well


----------



## ccbaggirl89

danitay said:


> Bloomingdale's has a sale right now. 25% off the small black Ava (so $201).


thank you, i got one from Bloomies last night, my first MK piece. i'll do a reveal when it arrives!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you, i got one from Bloomies last night, my first MK piece. i'll do a reveal when it arrives!


Nice, what colour did you choose?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reginaPhalange said:


> Nice, what colour did you choose?


red. it's out for delivery today!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my first MK, an ava. it's really red. i'm 5'10 and the first ava's didn't go crossbody on me, the newer versions have a much longer strap, as you can see. it's almost 22.5. i didn't want to unwrap it unless the strap would fit!!


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my first MK, an ava. it's really red. i'm 5'10 and the first ava's didn't go crossbody on me, the newer versions have a much longer strap, as you can see. it's almost 22.5. i didn't want to unwrap it unless the strap would fit!!
> View attachment 3635785
> View attachment 3635786


This is gorgeous[emoji2] What size Ava is it? Small or medium?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> This is gorgeous[emoji2] What size Ava is it? Small or medium?


small


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> small


Thanks [emoji2] It looks great on you.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my first MK, an ava. it's really red. i'm 5'10 and the first ava's didn't go crossbody on me, the newer versions have a much longer strap, as you can see. it's almost 22.5. i didn't want to unwrap it unless the strap would fit!!
> View attachment 3635785
> View attachment 3635786


Congratulations, it looks great on you[emoji5] I love the shape of the Ava and bought a similar KS but it was much smaller and didn't have the top handle (which suited it since the bag was so tiny). What colour is the hardware?


----------



## danitay

Looks great on you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

reginaPhalange said:


> Congratulations, it looks great on you[emoji5] I love the shape of the Ava and bought a similar KS but it was much smaller and didn't have the top handle (which suited it since the bag was so tiny). What colour is the hardware?


silver


----------



## Sandra.AT

so i finally ordered the ava in plum but i'm not sure about the colour.. this colour doesn't look soooo good in normal saffiano.. i love the patent saffiano look more but the ava doesn't come with the patent one in plum only in red which looks also great .. so what do you think about this bag and colour? it is difficult to capture the colour.. i'm afraid that it would be too boring as saffiano is so mat and the colour so dark (i have a lot of dark bags)..shall i maybe buy it in red patent saffiano? normally i looooove the plum colour but on a saffiano bags it looks different or?


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

Sandra.AT said:


> so i finally ordered the ava in plum but i'm not sure about the colour.. this colour doesn't look soooo good in normal saffiano.. i love the patent saffiano look more but the ava doesn't come with the patent one in plum only in red which looks also great .. so what do you think about this bag and colour? it is difficult to capture the colour.. i'm afraid that it would be too boring as saffiano is so mat and the colour so dark (i have a lot of dark bags)..shall i maybe buy it in red patent saffiano? normally i looooove the plum colour but on a saffiano bags it looks different or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645021
> View attachment 3645022
> View attachment 3645025
> View attachment 3645026



I really would keep the bag. I love the style of the Ava and plum is a gorgeous color. It's not boring at all. I also think it looks good in saffiano leather.


----------



## all7s

Sandra.AT said:


> so i finally ordered the ava in plum but i'm not sure about the colour.. this colour doesn't look soooo good in normal saffiano.. i love the patent saffiano look more but the ava doesn't come with the patent one in plum only in red which looks also great .. so what do you think about this bag and colour? it is difficult to capture the colour.. i'm afraid that it would be too boring as saffiano is so mat and the colour so dark (i have a lot of dark bags)..shall i maybe buy it in red patent saffiano? normally i looooove the plum colour but on a saffiano bags it looks different or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645021
> View attachment 3645022
> View attachment 3645025
> View attachment 3645026


I've had the same feelings as you and just kept nodding my head as I read your post. I loved plum this past season but wasnt impressed with the color in saffiano. Also, I love the patent saffiano on my avas. I will say that I usually like patent and shine in general. But I feel the shape of the Ava really benefits from glossy material. It gives it a more timeless feel IMO.

The plum saffiano is pretty. I'm sure it will look amazing with the pastels of spring. But if it doesn't fit what you expected, then don't feel obligated to keep it. I do feel it might be a limited color and hard to find again if that matters to you. But it may be replaced by another rich purple that you like more. Keep what makes you happy to use.


----------



## Quartzite

Sandra.AT said:


> so i finally ordered the ava in plum but i'm not sure about the colour.. this colour doesn't look soooo good in normal saffiano.. i love the patent saffiano look more but the ava doesn't come with the patent one in plum only in red which looks also great .. so what do you think about this bag and colour? it is difficult to capture the colour.. i'm afraid that it would be too boring as saffiano is so mat and the colour so dark (i have a lot of dark bags)..shall i maybe buy it in red patent saffiano? normally i looooove the plum colour but on a saffiano bags it looks different or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645021
> View attachment 3645022
> View attachment 3645025
> View attachment 3645026


The colour that I'm seeing in your pictures was the same colour that made me impulse-buy the plum saffiano wallet off eBay. I really thought the plum had a reddish undertone, so when I saw it for the first time, I felt really disappointed. To me, it's a dark, dull purple. It would look nice in Autumn and Winter, but sadly we have neither in the tropics. It does look like a very professional colour, so I could see myself taking the wallet with me to work, but I could never make myself carry it since I just couldn't get over my dislike of the colour. Since you're considering the patent red Ava, I'm guessing you want a pop of colour over a dreary purple, and plum is rather gloomy when compared to bright or cherry red. I've never bought a patent bag, so I don't have any experience to speak from there.

To be honest, I would have sent my wallet right back if I could, and I couldn't of course having bought it on eBay  I still have not grown to love this colour, and its been a good few months (I bought it some time close to the end of last year). It's just too dull to me somehow, even though I would have no hesitation in buying a black wallet. On the other hand, my mother absolutely adored it from the first time she laid eyes on it, so I've happily abandoned ownership  I don't know if you'll ever grow to love the colour since it seems as though our initial reactions were similar. If colours grow on you after a while, you could give it a shot, but if it wasn't love at first sight (like patent red), then I would say to exchange it for the one that you needed no convincing for.


----------



## Psychspirit

Hey guys, I'm so sad that MK's website does not offer this ava bag in gray or light pink anymore. Do I have other options other than ebay? And does anyone know if or when he will release more colours? (I'm in canada).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Woohoo!  My very first - BUT not last MK Ava small leather in Black with GHW!  I love it so much I am now on the hunt for one in Blue & Beige / Cream (not sure what the exact color is called?).  I purchased the pom pom Key charm just for her!  I couldn't decided which charm so I purchased a heap of different ones from my local Handbag store!  Only the One Handbag Store sells Key charms? Lucky it's near me! I will add pics of those in the other Thread for Charms. And of coarse I have my LV Key charms as well!


----------



## Jazz47

Oh my gosh! I love it, they're gorgeous together!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychspirit said:


> Hey guys, I'm so sad that MK's website does not offer this ava bag in gray or light pink anymore. Do I have other options other than ebay? And does anyone know if or when he will release more colours? (I'm in canada).



I have seen those colors for sale on eBay? I am not sure what size you want BUT they are on eBay. Nothing wrong with purchasing from eBay just post your request on the ATMK Thread &  the wonderful MK Authenicator will evaluate it for you so you don't end up with a Fake.


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Woohoo!  My very first - BUT not last MK Ava small leather in Black with GHW!  I love it so much I am now on the hunt for one in Blue & Beige / Cream (not sure what the exact color is called?).  I purchased the pom pom Key charm just for her!  I couldn't decided which charm so I purchased a heap of different ones from my local Handbag store!  Only the One Handbag Store sells Key charms? Lucky it's near me! I will add pics of those in the other Thread for Charms. And of coarse I have my LV Key charms as well!
> 
> View attachment 3684343


 Love the color pop of your pom with the black Ava.!!  MK has come out with a beige neutral called Fawn.  I think you can find an Ava in that color!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

cdtracing said:


> Love the color pop of your pom with the black Ava.!!  MK has come out with a beige neutral called Fawn.  I think you can find an Ava in that color!!



I am waiting for the same seller to list one in fawn?  She has it in the Medium size (and has listed ones in the small size) but I love the small size. I don't want anything else that is bigger. The electric blue is hard to find I have been checking every day so I guess patience is the key!


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am waiting for the same seller to list one in fawn?  She has it in the Medium size (and has listed ones in the small size) but I love the small size. I don't want anything else that is bigger. The electric blue is hard to find I have been checking every day so I guess patience is the key!



Sometimes you have to cyber stalk the ones that are hard to find.


----------



## eternityras

i just bought this small celadon (reminds me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?


----------



## Glttglam

eternityras said:


> i just bought this small celadon (remind me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?


I have had a Savannah in this color since July and it still looks good.


----------



## Mrs Schabowski

eternityras said:


> i just bought this small celadon (reminds me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?


I have a dusty blue ava for a few months now and the color looks still great. There has been no transfer at all, although I am carrying her a lot. Would definitely keep the bag, it's a great deal!


----------



## Quartzite

eternityras said:


> i just bought this small celadon (reminds me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?


Is your Ava made of patent leather? Mine are just regular saffiano, and there's no change in colour or yellowing at all. They're also light coloured (blush), and I haven't seen any unremovable dirt sticking on them. A quick wipedown with a baby wipe whenever you notice any dirt is enough to keep the bag clean.


----------



## myluvofbags

eternityras said:


> i just bought this small celadon (reminds me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?


Not sure how the color will hold up, but wanted to chime in on how beautiful it is.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Just got my First Ava! I purchased online so I didn't have a good idea of what the color would be like since it's fairly new.. it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.... I'm not sure if I love it or not.


----------



## Quartzite

Hellohappylife said:


> Just got my First Ava! I purchased online so I didn't have a good idea of what the color would be like since it's fairly new.. it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.... I'm not sure if I love it or not.


Oh my goodness! Is this Fawn? I love how the colour looks in your pic!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Quartzite said:


> Oh my goodness! Is this Fawn? I love how the colour looks in your pic!


 Yes this is Fawn!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eternityras said:


> i just bought this small celadon (reminds me of the tiffany color)  for 130, not sure if i should keep or return, a little worried the light color will get dirty, how has the color held up for everyone? any yellowing?



Oh, what a lovely color!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hellohappylife said:


> Just got my First Ava! I purchased online so I didn't have a good idea of what the color would be like since it's fairly new.. it looks just like Dusty Rose to me.... I'm not sure if I love it or not.



Look so pretty! i think Ava suits all these lovely colors so well, just it's shape ... GL deciding!


----------



## siman

My first mk Ava  
In love!!! Looking for cherry red.


----------



## myluvofbags

siman said:


> My first mk Ava
> In love!!! Looking for cherry red.


It's so lovely, congrats


----------



## siman

myluvofbags said:


> It's so lovely, congrats



Yay  thank you! I really love the style and so..  so I'm also looking another one. Intending to purchase medium this time round heheheh


----------



## Quartzite

siman said:


> My first mk Ava
> In love!!! Looking for cherry red.


I'm in love! What a gorgeous colour, and I love the white pom against it! Which colour is this? Cherry is a wintery colour, so it should be coming up soon. I haven't been keeping track of the colours recently.


----------



## siman

Quartzite said:


> I'm in love! What a gorgeous colour, and I love the white pom against it! Which colour is this? Cherry is a wintery colour, so it should be coming up soon. I haven't been keeping track of the colours recently.




Hi dear,

It's in misty rose ❤️. I also like it with the white Pom. 
Actually I am thinking what the difference between blossom and blush Color?
Do anyone happen to have this 2 Color?


----------



## Iratzel

My first Ava small stud, I'm in love.
Color : Dusty Blue


----------



## Scully Piper

Iratzel said:


> My first Ava small stud, I'm in love.
> Color : Dusty Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857926


I love it!  Congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## Iratzel

Thank you


Scully Piper said:


> I love it!  Congrats on such a beauty!


, this my first saffiano leather too even my daughter (8yo) like it


----------



## Scully Piper

Iratzel said:


> Thank you
> 
> , this my first saffiano leather too even my daughter (8yo) like it


Handbag taste is genetic [emoji1]
I do love my MK bags in saffiano. Just be careful of color transfer on dark denim.


----------



## Elena S

Black medium Ava from limited Rory collection (with lion head) in smooth leather. Would you keep it?


----------



## all7s

Oooh!!! I loved the Rory embellished collection. The lion in sunglasses was too cute. I didn’t know the Ava was in this collection. The Ginny version was a had to have piece for me. I love how that bag works for me and how much hardware was on it. The bronze was a nice touch from the usual silver or gold.

This Rory Ava is very simply styled compared to the other pieces in the collection. So, does that appeal to your style?  And do you like the functionality of the Ava? For me, the Ava is a very cute bag, but doesn’t work for my life. 

It’s a pretty bag, for sure, thanks for sharing!


----------

